# I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you?



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok guys, Befor you scroll down and just look at all the pics, let me give you an idea on what i plan on doing with this car.
Ok, some of you may have seen this car forsale in the classafieds, well i decided to keep it, and heres the story behind that... I bought the car a few days after i graduated highschool, the only purpose for this car was to be a daily driver/beater untill i can scrounge up some cash to finish my project gti and get started on the coupe, well next thing you know, i landed a job which allows me to work 40 hours a week







so i can now support all of my project pretty easily. The main objective with this car is, when you see it drive past you, i want you to think "damn that car looks like it just rolled off the autocross track...in 1991" Im keeping this car Strictly Motorsport inside and out, but not "new" Motorsport, early 90's motor sport. What made me keep this car and go on with this project is 2 things, 1. im sick of seeing the "old school" stuff, its getting boring and originallity is being lost each day, and i wanted something that hasent really been done yet, sure there are motor sport inspired VW's but how many are cabriolets? and 2. i just cant sell the car because everytime i walk past it im a sucker for the hard body lines and the way the car just looks like its begging to be built.
ok heres whats allready done to the car
*Shaved Front fender Blinkers
*Shaved Drive side antenna hole
*Shaved Rear 1/4 Panels
*Shaved hatch
*Shaved Body Molding
*Car just got Resprayed 3 Months ago (except hood)
*FK Badgeless Grill
*Autopal 7" Single Rounds
*Laminex Blue Stone Guards
*Xenon Headlight bulbs, and City lights
*Smoked Blinkers in front bumper
*Brand new Ragtop Black on top, White *Leather on the inside.
*Lowered on Bilstein Suspension (dropped about 2 inches)
*Calipers/Drums Painted Red
*Painted Wheels Black
*Chrome Doorhandle Inserts

Interior:
*Sony Headunit, 2 Way Face, with 2 sony speakers in the doors

Motor:
*1.8L 8V A little more then 135K
*Dubspeed Intake
*Techtonics Header
*Techtonics Exhaust
*Autopower sway bar
*New Alternator

ill keep you guys updated at least once a week and like the GTI, i will be doing 90% of the work myself, and right out of my garage.
so, here we go..
This is how the car sits befor this project started








Well first thing to do on the list of stuff to do is get the motor looking snazzy, so here are some of the parts befor paint (only temporary till winter when i swap out the motor







)
Timing belt cover








The valve cover ..so gross








Dub Speed Intake, sanded, ready for el paint









Heres the Valve cover, painted it high heat paint
















shinnnnyyyy

















Summit racing dropped these off the other day..
2 RJS 4Pt Harness, these belts meet and exceed all SFI 16:1, USAC, SCCA, IMSA and FIA Regulations and are proboley the safest belts you can get.

















Thats it for now
Lata, Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:29 AM 12-26-2005_


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

Very nice man, can't wait to see the completed ride!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

woop a second update..
Got these in, Sparco hood pins, the hoodlatch rusted out so everytime i wanted to pop the hood i had to remove the grill and go at it with a flat head and hammer, so my next thing to do was get a new latch from VW, well, no can do, so sparco hood pins it is.
















Still have to spray the hood, ill get around to doing that next week








1-800-VW-PARTS got me a bunch of interior pieces, shipped next day to my house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









The back of the car, False floors are in and carpeted. You can feel the differance witht he back seats out, i suggest doing to to every cab, and plus, now when kids ask for a ride home, i can only take one, which saves me time and money, as apposted to all of them going "o wordddd!!!" and climbing in the back
















Took the cluster out for 1 reason, 1, the mph dident work and my miles were not counting, this may seem like a good thing to some, but to me, it just pissed me off, so i took it out and noticed the lense was cracked, so today im going to the junkyard to get a new one








Well, found the problem, the cable that pluges into the back of the cluster, which works the MPH was stuffed under a bunch of wires, not even plugged into the cluster









Thast it for now, im off to the junkyard to get a new seat and a new cluster, Lata


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:09 AM 9-3-2005_


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh snap son.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (ShadyUpInSmoke)*

my fav thing is the new stuff for the trunk
I miplaced those cards.... still havent come across them
I'll have to remmeber where you got yours
I'll do that stuff last on my list of to'dos but 
I like how things are going with your project.
just try not to over do it and make it look
like you went banannas at Pep Boys.


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
just try not to over do it and make it look
like you went banannas at Pep Boys.


HAHa...huh??








Not a bad project so far







Are you absolutely sure you can feel
a difference without the back seat?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDriver1990* »_
Are you absolutely sure you can feel
a difference without the back seat? 

Yes
And time for another update, but this one ended in tradgy









Ok, so yesturday started off with one goal to overcome...go to the junkyard and salvage a new seat cause mine is so badly ripped up and get a new guage cluster, but i only got one, a seat.
Got this leather out of a scricco, its in awesome shape, only one tear by the sholder bolster, and i only paid 37$














The seat had dirt and broken glass all over it, as well as thoes little white fuzzy balls my friend called spider eggs, so i brought it home and after alot of cleaning, i got this...








Then it was time to install my harnesses which ive been looking at for so long. the 2 lap belts bolted right up to the seat, and for the sholder straps, since its a 2-1 upper harness i used a ft of galvonized cagle to connect them to the stock mounting position for the rear belts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









then the dash went back together nicely








with the new seat in, and the belts feeling snug to the point of perfection i went off to pick up my girlfriend to go bowling, well i get to her house, she comes out side i start to drive away, and i hear the one thing everybody hates hearing, sputtering and misfires like whoa, relizing this is not good instantly i reverse back to her house where we push the car in the drive way, i call AAA and had it towed back to my house. What seems to be the problem is 1. my battery is completely dead, 2. my starter is shot and im barley getting any spark









car is so low i had to take off my front plate and find some 2x4's to get it loaded
















well thats it for now, ill have another update for you guys tonight
Mark



_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:12 AM 9-4-2005_


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_










Neat seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm gonna have to disagree with you about
a gain in performance from removal of the back seat, though.
Good project, nonetheless!
Have you tried to start it since it was towed?


----------



## wrenchturner (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*

i love the look you are after bu on a safety note your seat belts are mounted way 2 low in the rear of your seat if you wreck you will compress your spine. might need to fab a bar across the back, try to keep it as close to level or just below your shoulders. my budy has scroth harnesses that attach to his rear strut mounts in is corado. but you car looks great though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (wrenchturner)*

You're right, Jason- good eye!


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*

Nice Ride...Give er


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (sprocket007)*

UPDATEEEEEE
Ok well the car is still not running, what the problem was, was the battery died completely due to the alternator not working all the time. It works on ocasions so a new alternator is on its way.

So since the car has beend down i got some things done, first off, my inspection sticker







the car failed twice from so many things, from emissions, to no horn and even the brake test, the car was so low they couldent even get the jig under it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and they said if i fail once more the state can take my car, cause emissions







so instead of fixing the problem and having it fail again for some other nonsence, i figured its no biggie and ill just get a sticker "made"







woops did i say that out loud, i love my friends

























And like i said befor the hood needed to get painted, so i did that
the hood is from a junk yard so it had dings dents and rust all over it but it was cheaper then buying a new one so whatever. after tons of work i made the under side go from this to a good enough state where i can spray some primer
















after the first coat of primer, on went one of 3 coats of white

























then i dropped it off at my friends uncles shop where he got all the dents out and sprayed a whole bunch of paint/clear on for me






















and this is what it came out to look like, i let the paint cure in my bedroom cause it smells so damn good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































thats it for now, ill have another update for you guys tonight, hopefully as i took the valve cover back off and the intake and sprayed them black as well as the intake mani cause i got sick of the blue already
lata, Mark

_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:52 AM 9-11-2005_


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:14 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub GTI (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (ShadyUpInSmoke)*

damn! i rolled to waterfest with you. i had the silver mk4 gti with black/polished lip wheels. i looove your cabrio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VDub GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub GTI* »_damn! i rolled to waterfest with you. i had the silver mk4 gti with black/polished lip wheels. i looove your cabrio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hell yeah bro i remeber your car. mad fun times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VDub GTI)*

update timmmmmeee
ok well after haveing a blue valve cover and intake for a few days, i got bored of it, and tought black would be the awesomeness so next thing you know, its getting repainted....

















Then i busted out hte sander and went to town on my intake....its almost there








the intake mani ill have pics of when its done, but thats guna be black as well. Wheels are next, ill keep you guys updated...
woot woot show n go oct 9th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## cABErio (Sep 17, 2005)

hey buddy,
i really appreciate what u r doing with ur car, painting and making it look right and shinny, but there some things that u r doing wrong.
the first thing is shaving the side panels. i know u want to give tit the new look, but that just destroyes.
then the interior, i c u changed the seats, removed the back seats, new carpets at the back. if u wanna go for new look, those seats are too oldskool looking, and thats not what u want.
the front is perfect, the back headlights u have to change, try the M3 style, thats what i got, they r greta looking. door handles, go for the porsche 993 look, they sell a special kit, where u just glue them on top of the current handles. thats 90's look defenitly.
I know u must hate me right now for my critics, but if u need any advice , mechanical or design i'll be glad to help. i just love seeing goodlooking MK1's, special when the owners love their cars like that.
i personally owned 5 of them, and i still own 2 right now


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

mark where the **** have u been lol ur only a town away and i havent met u yet!!! lol theres always a member in my family who asks me .."o were u here at this time i saw u!" im like no that wasnt me lol love the new theme! btw r u in college yet?if so which one or just im me or sumtin peace
o yea i saw ur boy wit the jetta who lives right by me in wayne


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (cABErio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cABErio* »_hey buddy,
i really appreciate what u r doing with ur car, painting and making it look right and shinny, but there some things that u r doing wrong.
the first thing is shaving the side panels. i know u want to give tit the new look, but that just destroyes.
then the interior, i c u changed the seats, removed the back seats, new carpets at the back. if u wanna go for new look, those seats are too oldskool looking, and thats not what u want.
the front is perfect, the back headlights u have to change, try the M3 style, thats what i got, they r greta looking. door handles, go for the porsche 993 look, they sell a special kit, where u just glue them on top of the current handles. thats 90's look defenitly.
I know u must hate me right now for my critics, but if u need any advice , mechanical or design i'll be glad to help. i just love seeing goodlooking MK1's, special when the owners love their cars like that.
i personally owned 5 of them, and i still own 2 right now

you just decribed what i dont want, thats the look everybody does, its lame. ill do whatever i want and i love how its comming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_









If you really want a "racing Cab", then cut those supports out of the
hood and make new ones out of your preferred lightweight material in
the shape of an "X". I would like to see that, actually!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*

ugh. 
well this is more of a de-update as this brought the car down....
ok, so i spent 2 weeks trying to get this thing running right, and for one whole day, it did, next day, nothing, wont idle, and im out of ideas on what could be wrong, so i call to have the car dropped off at my local shop, so i go in late to work today and and call AAA for a flat bed to get the car at the shop, by 8 the flat bed is here, yay, so i push the car into the street, and set up the 2x4's to get it up onto the flatbed safely, so everything is going good until im about 1/2 way up, the thick ass cable pulling my car, snapped.







car rolles back into the street and my front lip just gets trashed







i walk to the front of the car and the cable snapped into by ****ing bumper and my freshly painted hood i have a paint chip down to the metal on the hood and a ****ing 6000 scratches that are right through the paint all over my front bumper







it amazes me that all of this is happening right befor show n go on oct 9th...ugh so gay **** **** **** ass **** **** ballsack, i can never win. Happy 5 months lauren.








pics:

































im going to be giving the towing company a call once the manager gets in because there is no way im paying to have this **** all repainted. Im ordering my wheels today so ill post pics when they arrive.

today sucks.
mark 


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:31 AM 12-26-2005_


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Never thought I'd see anyone but Dino have so many "







" or
"****" things...
Anyways, calm down, grasshopper. Sure, all the stuff that happened
to the Cab in the past 24 hours sucks, but you have to look at it this
way: 
-it only messed up the paint in some places
-you weren't run over by your own car
-it's still in 1 piece (except for the lip, but that doesn't count right now)
-you have your health
-and you're getting advice from me. Which really, is a gift and a 
blessing in itself






















Everything will be fine. Just see if you can get the paint and stuff
straightened out.
My suggestion is to either search for problems other people are having
with idling and/or post your issue in a separate thread.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey! that's why i just got a cabby. grr.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (dogmavskarma)*

well i talked to the towing company, they are paying for the front to get fixed and repainted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ordered the wheels, be here next friday
thats it for niggity now
lata


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Yay brown came today with 4 big boxes.
whats in side you ask? 
4 of these...









wrapped in these








with some bling bling to hold them to the car








the car is still at the paint shop, i should get it back by wed, then its a mad rush to get everything done by show n go, ill keep you updated.
Mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

congrats mark hope everything works out for sho n go gimme a call i wanna cruise down with u agiain good times lol i just landed my autobody job wish i could only get that bumper buffed out n polished lol ok well im gona get mad **** 4 this so just call me peace and good luck w/ the cabby


----------



## Metsu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Yeah I skipped ahead and didn't read all the posts "wanna fight about it"








Um has there EVER been a motorsport cabbriolet?
Good job for the first of our kind man, I'mma keep my eyes on this. dont let us down.
peace, love and







muhahahhahahahaahhha


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Ok i went and picked up the car from paint tonight...
They repainted my entire front bumper and lip, bumper rebar, rad support and hood, they also fixed the 3 inch crack in the side of the bumper for free, i couldent be happier. Ill have pics tommarow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6 more days till show n go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## josh-martin (Jun 15, 2005)

sweet project! keep up the good work!


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (Metsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metsu* »_Yeah I skipped ahead and didn't read all the posts "wanna fight about it"








Um has there EVER been a motorsport cabbriolet?
Good job for the first of our kind man, I'mma keep my eyes on this. dont let us down.
peace, love and







muhahahhahahahaahhha

Yes there has been. I have seen a few people prepare Cabriolets for SCCA competition. But of course those are true race cars that arent street legal.
I only know of a few from this forum who have had Cabriolets that were built with the intention of seeing tracks.
vtgti








ericb49









No offense to you, but your car really isnt a motorsports car. It is exactly what you wanted to build and thats exactly whats perfect. But to call it a motorsports inspired is kinda like other cars out there with big wings. Cause infact true race cars do have wings on there cars. So are those cars motorsports inspired?


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
It is exactly what you wanted to build and thats exactly whats perfect. But to call it a motorsports inspired is kinda like other cars out there with big wings. Cause infact true race cars do have wings on there cars. So are those cars motorsports inspired?

Often those big wings are _functional_ and cool on actual race
cars. He added no big stupid wing or anything like that.
The street cars that have them have retarded owners. They serve no
function and are a bloody eyesore. 
The key word in his build title was "_inspired_", meaning:

_Quote, originally posted by *Dictionary definition* »_
to influence, move, or *guide* by divine or supernatural inspiration


He was guided in a motorsport direction. Not that you aren't correct
about the Cabs you posted. But being inspired by something is
completely different than flat-out imitating. Jensen (Metsu) is fairly
new here, so he may have not seen the Cabs you posted before.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDriver1990* »_
He was guided in a motorsport direction. Not that you aren't correct
about the Cabs you posted. But being inspired by something is
completely different than flat-out imitating. Jensen (Metsu) is fairly
new here, so he may have not seen the Cabs you posted before.

I wouldnt be suprised if anyone who has been here a long time hasnt seen it either. I have never seen pics of it posted in the Cabriolet forum. I have seen a pic or two in the Road Race forum and some small talk about it. Was a H Prod car with a lot of modifications. Including a chopped windshield and no top.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDriver1990* »_
The key word in his build title was "_inspired_", meaning:
He was guided in a motorsport direction. Not that you aren't correct
about the Cabs you posted. But being inspired by something is
completely different than flat-out imitating. Jensen (Metsu) is fairly
new here, so he may have not seen the Cabs you posted before.

i was gunan say the same thing ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for backin up a good fellow dubber!!







and that is for you mark cuz ur cabby will look just as good as ur mk2 someday!

_Modified by Kevswhitecabby at 8:31 PM 10-5-2005_


_Modified by Kevswhitecabby at 8:31 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## Metsu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I am (realitively) new here, so there are many cars that I've never even heard about (even the "you gotta know..." cars).
I don't think i've ever seen the 2 that were posted.
I mainly asked bc the cab isn't exactly ideal for any sort of "race" purposes. Before I get attacked, they aren't exactly as light as hardtops, for "race" styled cars you usually start with the lightest possible car then go from there, ie golfs instead of jettas, mk2s instead of 3s or 2 doors vs 4. So a motorsport inspired cab, isn't the best choice therefore I figured it hasn't been done that often.
Now would ANYONE not wanna have a drop top that can spank a hardtop? While winning you got the sun and wind... thats the way to go.
Either way yes it is time for a motorsport inspired build up since, there obviously aren't that many...
Dubbin... I do like your plan so far esp with trying to keep the car different. its a difficult thing to do with 20 year old cars but it can be done and done with style. Hell even without the style just try to make it something you like (but don't make us hate you








) I've seen some "different" cars that were just plain nasty...
But yeah this should be worth keeping an eye on, maybe it'll inspire us to take our cars in a diff. direction from the norm.
Peace to all and to all a good


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

woooop wooooop update timeeeee
Ok, so the crappy 1.8L 8Valves of doom wont be staying in the cabby..... because this will be taking its place in the bay
OBD1 2.0 pulled from a 95 GTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Neuspeed weighted shifter, autotech 10mm plug wires and 90K
Ill have the thing spotless befor it goes in with some nice polished bits here and there
This motor was going to go in my brothers Coupe but thats getting 2 more Cyl's now so why let a good motor go to waste right? After i pull the 1.8 the bay will be resprayed and this will be dropped in, ill keep you guys updated. now my cabby will have _some_ balls under the hood


























that looks like fun...
















































It may not be a 1.8T butits sure as hell going to be fun
Later, Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:01 PM 10-8-2005_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
No offense to you, but your car really isnt a motorsports car. It is exactly what you wanted to build and thats exactly whats perfect. But to call it a motorsports inspired is kinda like other cars out there with big wings. Cause infact true race cars do have wings on there cars. So are those cars motorsports inspired?

Your not getting the point, i dident make the title of this thread "my motorsport cabby" or "my track cab" its my "motorsport INSPIRED cabriolet" as in, its not going to be a full blown race car, but a car that reminds you of the early 90's motor sport tuning with a little twist here and there. Keep in mind i use this car daily so to turn it into a track car would leave me with nothing but a bus ticket, which is lame.
mark


----------



## Metsu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Whats the plan for the 2.0? I thought you were keeping the 1.8 esp with all your colour coded parts. Oh well no point in wasting a 2.0


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)

The 2.0 isn't a dog when it's swapped in the MK1/MK2 cars. It'll be a fun little ride after you finish the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ShadyUpInSmoke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadyUpInSmoke* »_The 2.0 isn't a dog when it's swapped in the MK1/MK2 cars. It'll be a fun little ride after you finish the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


yep yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Your not getting the point, i dident make the title of this thread "my motorsport cabby" or "my track cab" its my "motorsport INSPIRED cabriolet" as in, its not going to be a full blown race car, but a car that reminds you of the early 90's motor sport tuning with a little twist here and there. Keep in mind i use this car daily so to turn it into a track car would leave me with nothing but a bus ticket, which is lame.
mark

Dude, you didn't need to say this- I backed you up a couple days ago


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDriver1990* »_
Dude, you didn't need to say this- I backed you up a couple days ago









o thanks, just relized that, haha once i saw it i clicked reply immeditally


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Update...
Ok so the 14th Annual Fall Show n Go was this sunday at English town...
so saturday i went to cleaning..








cant wait for this to be gone...








Wired the Air Horns to a button mounted in the dash








Front of the car was repainted, got it back wed. night, they fixed the 3 inch crack in the bumper for free and it wasent even the towing companys fault














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Then sunday came and it was off to the show, a car Futrell built was there







a 2.0 swapped white one was there another 1.8L and a few more, fun show, the car took 3rd place over all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im happy
































wootie woo
















thats it for now, lata
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 4:55 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_










You need a black one there to complete the gray scale


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDriver1990* »_
You need a black one there to complete the gray scale









haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## humanzamboni4224 (Jan 3, 2005)

haha I got the triple black cabby to complete the picture lol
-Doug


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (humanzamboni4224)*


_Quote, originally posted by *humanzamboni4224* »_haha I got the triple black cabby to complete the picture lol
-Doug

Me too, but you can go since your Cab probably runs


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*

up-diggity-date-yo!
Ok, since stock tailights are the suck, i decide to change them around..
the start








sanded with 1200 and masked off..








4 coats of Transparent Candy Apple Red and 2 coats Ultra Gloss Clearcoat...








The final product...total cost, nothing, Thanks to Kev (kevswhitecabby) for hooking me up with the paint and the details on how to do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








































thats it for now








Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey mark, thanx for the thanks lol they look SWEEEET!!







nice work


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_hey mark, thanx for the thanks lol they look SWEEEET!!







nice work

thanks, ima order 1/2 clear and red ones still tho cause i think they look so damn hot


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Update tiggity timmmeeeee
Ok well i came home from class today to see 2 nice little boxed from Summit racing








whats in side....
oh, look at that, a set of 2 RJS 4-Point SFI Approved 3" Harnesses...in HOT PINK














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GIRLFRIEND APPROVED!
























Ok the reason for the pink is this...
The origial color scheme for this car was White/Black/Blue with some chrome and polished bits here and there, but the red is starting to take over the car, from the calipers to the tailights and the 2.0 going in has lots of red on it, so out goes all of my blue stuff and in comes some black and some red, the reason for the pink is, i have a set of red harnesses and i wanted something different, something that hasent been done yet, so you know what they say "pink is for players" and "pimps rock pink" so, since im a pimp and a player, i got the pink harnesses








as for the motor, im going down to the shop tommarow to talk over what i want and how its getting done, i was going to wait on the swap but now im doing it as soon as possible because today my motor finally got on my last nerve and left a huge puddle of coolent at my works parking lot. Im going to start cleaning and painting the engine sunday and sorting allt he wires, ill keep you updated.
update: tommarow
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 6:22 PM 10-19-2005_


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)

What the ****ing **** is this?


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have to say... I love the way this car is comming along. There are some people here who thin there is one one right way.. There all wrong... I have to say... As long as you are happy with your car thats all that matters because you are the one who is putting in the time, movey and the love. Not anyone else. 
I dont care ow people build there cabby's!! Hell I plan to paint mine pink and I will love every minute of the pinkness, why you ask... BECAUSE I"M A GIRL!! 
P.S Props for the pink belts there sick!!! I want them!!! If you don't use them sell them to me!!


----------



## -vertigo- (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

My black harnesses are less fun. I need to inject a little more humour into my dark and agressive Cabriolet. Where can I buy these?


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (-vertigo-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vertigo-* »_My black harnesses are less fun. I need to inject a little more humour into my dark and agressive Cabriolet. Where can I buy these?

you have got to be kidding, not being Mr Original anymore? Dean, you may as well go with baby blue... now, my wife said that if it ever comes a point to where the harnesses are needed, she has to have a pink one on the pass side of the car... I told her then she just wont ride! I guess I could put a little pink inside... just as long as it isn't all pink on the inside







.


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (BigDaddyJimmyJam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyJimmyJam* »_
I guess I could put a little pink inside... just as long as it isn't all pink on the inside







.

You wouldn't want an under-done Cab there! If she knows how to 
cook steak, just relate it to that







"You wouldn't normally eat
a steak that's waaaay under-done...same applies to driving a Cab!"


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ShadyUpInSmoke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadyUpInSmoke* »_What the ****ing **** is this?

a revolution. now go build your s2000









_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Props for the pink belts there sick!!! I want them!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyJimmyJam* »_
I guess I could put a little pink inside... just as long as it isn't all pink on the inside







.


_Quote, originally posted by *-vertigo-* »_My black harnesses are less fun. I need to inject a little more humour into my dark and agressive Cabriolet. Where can I buy these?

ok since it seems that the pink harnesses are "vortex approved" and alot of you guys now want them (damn im so original, look what i started







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) I got them from summitracing.
here is a link for you guys that now want them:
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
as for making alot of the car pink, thats not happening, just hte harnesses will be pink.

on an other note...
Wed the car goes in for the engine swap








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 6:30 AM 10-22-2005_


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

i showed my wife these harnesses, she was happy as a pig in well... s.h.i.t..... so then i told her that it wasnt gonna happen! hehehehe


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (BigDaddyJimmyJam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyJimmyJam* »_i showed my wife these harnesses, she was happy as a pig in well... s.h.i.t..... so then i told her that it wasnt gonna happen! hehehehe 

hahahahahahaha


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

BUY MY WHEELS...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2254528















Mark


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

nice wheels man, just what i would be looking for, but too far away, and shipping would be a female dog!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (BigDaddyJimmyJam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyJimmyJam* »_nice wheels man, just what i would be looking for, but too far away, and shipping would be a female dog!

hahaha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bigdaddyjimmyjam for vortex comedian of the month


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
hahaha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bigdaddyjimmyjam for vortex comedian of the month

they wont let me say bitch....



_Modified by BigDaddyJimmyJam at 3:44 PM 10-23-2005_


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (BigDaddyJimmyJam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyJimmyJam* »_
they wont let me say bitch....


oh it worked.. finally a word that isnt filtered.


----------



## humanzamboni4224 (Jan 3, 2005)

haha its cause he put the ... after it u can say ne word with that after it maybe... lets see ****...


----------



## humanzamboni4224 (Jan 3, 2005)

haha NvM didn't work lol I'm dumb, I'm loving your motorsport inspired cab man... It just keeps getting better. Its awesome how you've come so far with what it used to be like, all the little things that you've done have really added up into something that I believe is looking amazing... I give you mad props and when that 2.0 or is it a 16V, I forget well when the new motor goes in its gonna be even more sick, good luck with the motor swap... 
-Doug


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (humanzamboni4224)*


_Quote, originally posted by *humanzamboni4224* »_haha NvM didn't work lol I'm dumb, I'm loving your motorsport inspired cab man... It just keeps getting better. Its awesome how you've come so far with what it used to be like, all the little things that you've done have really added up into something that I believe is looking amazing... I give you mad props and when that 2.0 or is it a 16V, I forget well when the new motor goes in its gonna be even more sick, good luck with the motor swap... 
-Doug

thanks







, its a 2.0L 8V out of a 95 GTI (OBD1) it should be fun, my motor is comming out wed....ill post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive been going crazy with the parts ordering and my garage is a mess...
so far the motor has some nice goodies on it for when it goes in
An ABD Big Bore, Injen Filter, Auto Tech "shock therepy" 10mm Plug Wires, Neuspeed Short Shifter, GIAC Chip, A/C delete kit, Solid Aluminum front motor mount and im keeping the techtonics exhaust so this should be reallllly fun















Ill be using the ENTIRE MK3 wiring harness and guage cluster, as well as the pedal cluster and the shift box, it will be a complete 2.0 swap, no hack job wiring, so if you guys have any questions feel free to IM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres a teaser....








haha the last pic of it with the ol 1.8
















Mark

_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 4:14 PM 10-24-2005_

_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 4:35 PM 10-24-2005_


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:59 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey mark, it seems as if you change your mind with your car often and spend much more money than you have to, I also noticed this with your red gti. If I were you I would plan out everything I would want done, this way you will save lots of money in the long run. Good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dubsport87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsport87* »_hey mark, it seems as if you change your mind with your car often and spend much more money than you have to, I also noticed this with your red gti. If I were you I would plan out everything I would want done, this way you will save lots of money in the long run. Good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man, i know, its hard, i just change my mind like way to quickly about stuff, i had everything planned out, both for my gti and this, but once i get something, weather it be seatbelts, a hood, or a color scheme its fun while im planning it out and for the first few weeks i have it, but, i get sick of it, i like constant change, so, even tho it cost me $ now, i just cant stop








o well
Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Heres some pics from today, went and picked up my motor from my grandmas and loaded it in the back of my moms jeep. Funt imes, expesh in the dark, while its raining and 45 degrees outside








sorry for such crappy pics ive been using my camra phone cause my digi cam is broken








The 2.0 whispered me a little secret...








It said it wanted its entire wiring harness re-wrapped to look like it was brand new.... and i listined to it








I re-wrapped the entire harness so it looks nice in the engine bay because im so sick of seeing nice bays, with harnesses that look like they have been dragged behind a car all the way down the garden state parkway so even tho it took forever..i did it, and you cant tell by the pics, but it looks damn good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








More pics tommarow
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:53 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

thanks 1800vwparts...next day shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
96 gti fuse box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

dam this car used to be my friends it is great to see someonetaking good care of it i always new it had potential


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_dam this car used to be my friends it is great to see someonetaking good care of it i always new it had potential

hell yeah, say Hey to Eric for me








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

nice project


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*

So i come home today to see a little box outside of my front door, curious as a cat, i walk quickley to my front door, look at the box and see "ABD Racing" printed on it....








After i opened the little brown box i found about 4000 peanuts and a Big Bore intake buried inbetween...ohhh its so niceeee























After i took it out, i drove down to the local auto store and picked up a filter... still need a MAF tho








All these 2.0L parts are making me so excited








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:33 AM 11-6-2005_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey bud when will she be ready?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_hey bud when will she be ready?

Next friday


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Next friday









i smell a test drive...or even a race lol


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

add a blue bug to that lol


----------



## Metsu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

hottness (is that how you spell the fake word?)
Anyhow I love the theme like I've said before, hurry up and get the test drive/times so i can figure out if my cab wants a 2.0 8v or a 2.0 16v...
Mad props to the "I'm doing my own car (with style)"


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
i smell a test drive...or even a race lol

















_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_add a blue bug to that lol

beetleboy...









_Quote, originally posted by *Metsu* »_hottness (is that how you spell the fake word?)
Anyhow I love the theme like I've said before, hurry up and get the test drive/times so i can figure out if my cab wants a 2.0 8v or a 2.0 16v...
Mad props to the "I'm doing my own car (with style)"









thanks man, well the 2.0L 16V is a easier swap and its a faster motor....i went witht he 8v becuause 16v's are played like the oldschool look and Ratstylz stickers







(there i said it, hate me) Jk, only because i had it. Persoanlly tho i think the 8V has more "pep" in first and second and it has more potential in the long run, so, who knows what ill do with it once its in, i know it wont bestaying N/A for long tho















Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:05 PM 11-5-2005_


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

cool intake... gonna stick with the pink team, i mean pink theme huh?? looks sharp.. gotta get pics of the engine compartment with everything installed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (BigDaddyJimmyJam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyJimmyJam* »_cool intake... gonna stick with the pink team, i mean pink theme huh?? looks sharp.. gotta get pics of the engine compartment with everything installed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah, ill have pics of the swap progress up all week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so stay tuned








Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Got my MAF today...

























Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Ok so heres a little update, no pics tho...
Doing my research and making sure this swap is done perfectly and right, not a hack job swap as i need this car as a dailt, i found out that the CIS Fuel pump is pumping out 40LBS more pressure then the 2.0L can handle







, so instead of tring to tune it down/ use it anyways (like alot of you guys i see are doing and i suggest you get a 2.0L pump) i had to order a new bosch 2.0 pump, also, the downpipe from the 2.0 WILL NOT FIT the exhaust of the 1.8L as you guys said in the 2.0L swap page, you need and 2.0L downpipe with a modafied flange to use the original exhaust, so i had to order one of thoes. and ill have pics of how that should look to make the exhaust bolt up correctly rather then have all kinds of clamps and **** holding your exhaust on. 
As for that, nothing else is new, ill have pics for you guys tommarow, i promise.
mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

so is it ready and sittin at ur house?? im antsy in the pantsy to see it!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_so is it ready and sittin at ur house?? im antsy in the pantsy to see it!!









not yet, im just as antsy and im wearing alot less panties... wait, nevermind, that came out wrong








so i came home and this was waiting for me, my downpipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully this is the LAST thing i am going to unexpectedly need....
the swap forum needs to get its **** straight, when this is done, im doing a new write up on what you need cause so far i needed another fusebox, a different downpipe and a new fuelpump because people feel the need to leave this stuff out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








o well, at least im getting closer as the days go by
























Mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

sweet bro


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
not yet, im just as antsy and im wearing alot less panties... wait, nevermind, that came out wrong










lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

sweet, bring back memorys of my xflow swap, **** i even have the same plug wires n intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_sweet, bring back memorys of my xflow swap, **** i even have the same plug wires n intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i copied you







you just dont know it yet, but im using your threads as my source of info
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
not yet, im just as antsy and im wearing alot less panties... wait, nevermind, that came out *thong*









 
fixed it for ya


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_ 
fixed it for ya

thanks, i needed a good laugh today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_thanks man, well the 2.0L 16V is a easier swap and its a faster motor....i went witht he 8v becuause 16v's are played like the oldschool look and Ratstylz stickers







 (there i said it, hate me) Jk, only because i had it. Persoanlly tho i think the 8V has more "pep" in first and second and it has more potential in the long run


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_









you know i was just jokin...















when the hell is this kid going to update this thread?!
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
you know i was just jokin...















when the hell is this kid going to update this thread?!
Mark

I know you were but I still think what you said is funny. I think you're right about 8v's feeling a bit torquier (is that a word







) down low. My 16v is just waking up at 3500 RPM and doesn't really come alive until 4500.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
I know you were but I still think what you said is funny. I think you're right about 8v's feeling like they have bigger balls down low. My 16v is just waking up at 3:50 PM and doesn't really come alive until 4500, which is like the overie region

i had to.








ill post pics late tonight of whats going on with this car...
Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Update: december 2, 2005
Ok, finally, an update. I havent been posting pics because my camra phone can no longer send pics, so i dident have any souce for taking pics, so today i bought a digi cam to update you guys.
Wednesday- the 1.8L 8v of doom came out relatively easly, the front motor mount was blown to **** and my passenger side axel/CV boot were also shot. Took the existing mounts and threw them right onto the 2.0, direct fit, as was the power steering and a few other things. Took the front motor mount, and welded it back together and made a solid mount out of it.
Thursday- 2.0 went in, first problem was the downpipe, the down pipe will not fit, it hits the fire wall, so the down pipe was cut from the flange back, and the flange was sent out, with dimensions, to a local pipe bender/welder and hees making a custom downpipe that fits perfectly. Got the clutch cable on, the steering hooked up, and the axels on. Got the Neuspeed weighted shifter all figured out and got the mk3 shift box to fit....yes the old one will work with some convincing, but since i have it, why not use it
Friday- Ran into another problem, the mk3 radiator is so damn big the hood wont even close, luckely enough the plug for the fan is exactly the same as the old one







so im using the stock radiator.
heres some pics from the progress as of tonight























so dirty
















Talk about a CLOSE FIT, its about 7mm away from hitting








































there is so much extra room in the engine bay you can see so much of the ground
















To use the pully cover from the 2.0 (yes, im that anul) it had to be cut to look stock








































next update: tommarow
Later, Mark


----------



## sytheii (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Heya, i really enjoyed reading a lot of your GTI rebuild, its fun to see somebody do all of that by themselves. Funny question, is there a battery anywhere in these latest pics? I thought maybe you had secreted away somewhere else....


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (sytheii)*

ahaha, awesome you should paint it green too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (sytheii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sytheii* »_ I thought maybe you had secreted away somewhere else....

nah the battery isint in yet cause the wiring isint close to being done. Thanks for the comments







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_ahaha, awesome you should paint it green too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Woop got the Complete Interior wiring harness from a 95 gti today, thanks 1800vwparts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o yeah, that looks like a hell of alot of fun































Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

ah man the shop isnt doing the wiring???


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_ah man the shop isnt doing the wiring???









yeah they will, once i sort it all out








Mark


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Spending all that time and effort to mod a car, and you don't clean the engine compartment prior to the engine going in?







But I do like the mod


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (briano1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briano1234* »_Spending all that time and effort to mod a car, and you don't clean the engine compartment prior to the engine going in?







But I do like the mod

the bay can still be cleaned and repainted with the motor in, dont have time to waste cleaning, its my daily driver, i need it back asap.
In a few weeks ill spray the bay myself and throw on some polished goodies, the goal for now is just to get it in, and running, without using a single wire from 1988















Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:16 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i see that you don't need your 1.8 gear box any more... wanna help a brother out with a trans swap??















page 4 pwnage


_Modified by DubsesdA3 at 10:37 PM 12-5-2005_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_i see that you don't need your 1.8 gear box any more... wanna help a brother out with a trans swap??
















the 1.8 clutch/cable are both so shot you get a leg workout just driving the thing, first gear is such a PITA to get into its better to start off in second and if you do get it into first, when you shift, second gear grinds more then beyonce to the song "99 problems" and you would need a new tac cable. other then that...lets do it!

Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:50 PM 12-5-2005_


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

hahahahahaha


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hah hey, anyhtings better than automatic


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
second gear grinds more then beyonce to the song "99 problems" 
_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:50 PM 12-5-2005_

LMAO


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Update dec. 7th 200fizzive
wiring is close to being completed, Not a single wire leftover from 1988, using the complete mk3 wiring harness inside and out, as in the headlights now take mk3 bulbs, as do the tailights. The throttle cable is hooked up and so are the fuel lines.








using the original fan and radiator, the mk3 one sticks up so far the hood wont close.
















Had to put a notch in the strut tower so the intake tube would make clearence. 








































I should be driving in it by friday or monday, once i get it home ill be driving it for a few weeks then around christmas time ill respray the engine bay














and ill take pics for you guys of the new shiny stuff








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 5:09 AM 12-8-2005_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Had to put a notch in the strut tower so the intake tube would make clearence. 

Yikes








Not something I would reccommend....


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)

OMGHI2U


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
Yikes








Not something I would reccommend....

a .25 inch deep, 1 inch long dent isint going to make the car fall apart or effect anything, it had to be done.
Mark


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i love both of your builds. i like the clean look of the trim filled in and no side markers. The black rims are really nice as well. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_i love both of your builds. i like the clean look of the trim filled in and no side markers. The black rims are really nice as well. Keep the pics coming.

thanks man, and will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
a .25 inch deep, 1 inch long dent isint going to make the car fall apart or effect anything, it had to be done.
Mark

not saying it's going to kill you, personally I would have notched/pringled/flattened the intake.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

sweetness congrats to u mark congrats to u now u should checker your engine bay


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_sweetness congrats to u mark congrats to u now u should checker your engine bay 
















beetle boy, here are the new rules for you.
1. learn how to spell and or type.
2. stay out of my threads unless your posting something of importance
3. why the hell would i checker my engine bay 1, and 2, the motor is allready in dumbass

dont your have a beetle to hoop-tee-fy?
Mark


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_















beetle boy, here are the new rules for you.
1. learn how to spell and or type.
2. stay out of my threads unless your posting something of importance
3. why the hell would i checker my engine bay 1, and 2, the motor is allready in dumbass

dont your have a beetle to hoop-tee-fy?
Mark








+1


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

Y'all this is a cabby forum not crabby, I don't spell correct sometimes, hell most of the time and I don't care, if I did i would use spell checker.
If you don't want folks to post in your thread then don't start it.
Lighten up the world doesn't revolve around either one of you, or your cars.
Hell, with all the bickering and finger pointing that goes on in a thread, I am sure glad to know that not every one in this forum is either an idiot, savant, or a good old boy. Hell some of us are even considered normal.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (briano1234)*

i think they are friends n were jut kidding...lol not sure but BUMP







haha omg just saw this new smiley! gotta rock it!


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_


















WHHHHYYYYYYY...








wish you luck man & I rember meeting you in waterfest...
hope that wiring becomes easier than they way I had it...
good luck man & I hope that you got thise wires down packed...
jAMES


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_i think they are friends n were jut kidding...lol not sure but BUMP







haha omg just saw this new smiley! gotta rock it!








































































yeah me and chris are buddies, we just like messing around, damn people in this forum are so damn serious all the time.


----------



## mktracy (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Mark I see that the swap is coming along, it's looking good my man. I know when I diid my 2.0 swap I was going to go crossflow but didn't want the hassle of doing the wiring. Keep the pics coming, it's pure sweetness


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mktracy)*

Update: and todays moto is "B is for BLING, BLING BLANG"
Got this today, lower intake manifold 100% polished, everybody usally just polishes the upper intak mani and throws it on, personally i think it looks like trash, so since nobody does the lower mani, what the hell.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Mark


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

your mother you *****. not a bad find!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_your mother you *****. not a bad find!!









dont hate








Mark


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

the upper part is mad easy to polish my friend did his in like 3 hrs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

what s the good word on the car?? is it ready? iu dotn see it at the shop anymore


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_what s the good word on the car?? is it ready? iu dotn see it at the shop anymore









Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*








if u dotn tell me right now im gunna blow u and ur car up! hehe j/k cmon bud spill the beans i want a ride!!










































ill give u http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif and


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_ ill give u http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif and























i can take the gifts, but im only 18 so i cant drink the beer








o well
Mark


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

yea mark? whats going on? huh? huh?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_yea mark? whats going on? huh? huh?









now, if i told you whats going on, ide have to tell everyone else








mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hehe mark ur such an ass but ur the man! omg i just read whats on ur sig LMAO!


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

thats a sweet looking cabby... Better and better everytime I check this... But all those wires... LOL hope you get thins cleaned up... 
Nice car again...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_yea mark? whats going on? huh? huh?










ok since it seems you guys need to know what going on in order to survive...
Update time...
To date, heres what been purchased to get it running (everything cept what has been allready pictured)
Front motor mount
rear mount
serpentine belt
powersteering belt
radiatorhose, lower
fuel lines
clamps
fuel pump
exhaust gasket
custom downpipe
oil filkter
oil
antifreeze
rightlower ball joint
right axel shaft
02 sensor
fuelpump line
fuel filter
ignitin switch
crankcase vent valve
switches/wiring
total with everything, from the motor, to the wiring to all the parts came to $3581.85








Its swap is done, and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car started last night for the first time, after putting in the 5 quarts of Mobil 1 10w-30 fully synthetic oil and fresh coolent, the engine came to life.
































putting the fuel filter under the car is not cool anymore, its cool to have it in the bay.








Cant really tell in the pic, but thats the 1 of a kind down pipe, i got a reg downpipe, as pictured on pg3 or something and they cut the flange off cause the pipes were hitting the firewall, so they welded in their own bent pipes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Fust box and the engine kill switch
















oh, whats that? a second kill switch, cept this one uses a key, i turn it up, car starts, turn it down, car wont start at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








MK3 guage cluster
















thats it, now that the swap is finished i can focus on other things...








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:39 AM 12-23-2005_


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)

Excuse me.








That is all.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ShadyUpInSmoke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadyUpInSmoke* »_Excuse me.








That is all.

hehe wht he said~! mark we need ot chill again!


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

saw this today.. job well done. well, job done. switches arre sweet and i want them just to be as cool as you.. cause you know how i do.. git 'r done!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha i pown page five too beeches


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

Yay Christmas is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








My brother got me this Techtonics Adjustable Camgear for X-Mas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































And my Mom got me a new carpet cause the old one is all ripped up and grimey
















Thats all for now, put about 200 Miles on the motor already














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Im just going to post the new stuff reguardless of if you guys care or not















FK Cross-Hair Headlights
















H4 Bulb Adapters








FK's Super White H4 12V 60/55W








Eurosport Lower Strut Bar








Eurosport Rear Stress Bar








That is all.
Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

r u gunna install the stress bars ruself?? nice lights...dont u already have some that look liek that orno?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_r u gunna install the stress bars ruself?? nice lights...dont u already have some that look liek that orno?

yes im going to install them myself, it takes like 10 minutes, and yeah i have cross hairs on my Gti







They are the nicest rounds IMO
Mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

lookin nice man keep up the good work


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_lookin nice man keep up the good work








OMG!
beetly boy finally makes sence, thanks man


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_







OMG!
beetly boy finally makes sence, thanks man









haha YES!!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

Update
Well today sucked then got alot better.
If you want to hear about how my day sucked, read below, if you want to see why my day was awesome, just look at the pics.
Well the car is back in the shop














i took it out on my lunch break today, cashed my check, went to the piercing store to pick up some stuff and walked back to my car thinking the day was going smoothly. Wrong, get in my car, go to start it and the battery guage reads dead, how can this be possible i ask my self, take the key out, put it back in, now it reads 12 volts, go to start it again, motor barley cranks and smoke starts comming from behind the dash. Next thing you know im crapping my pants cause i think my car is on fire and smoke is still acculation in my car







so i take my sweater off nad stuff it up under the dash and the smoke goes away, my jacket made the sparks stop, so i do some investigation and my ignition wires are fried to **** cause the guy who wired the ignition used to small of a guage







o well, easy fix. so i call the tow company and they bring over a non flat bed truck, car is too low, had to get a flat bed, 2 hours later, flat bed comes, makes me sign a waver cause the car is "altered" and they dont take responsibility for altered cars and starts to pull the cabby up the flat bed, as soon as the front wheels were about to hit the flat bed the bumper does, there goes my lip







the paint cracked off it, jerkoff still pulls the car up and the bumper cracks














o well. nothing i can do about it, cause my car was altered and i signed the waver.




























So bummed out as can be i come home, and see a huge box in front of my door, now i was expectiong 2 shippments, one from Nimbus20v and one from VW, i walk up and its from Nimbus20v








lets see what it is...































what is it?









Ohhh its a trunk, but why do i need a new trunk?









Ohhh its a fully shaved trunk...
















Not only did he do an amzing job shaveing the plate recess, keyhole and reflector, he also filled the gaps in







alot of time was spent on this, and it shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








inside where the reflector once layed








so, if the key hole is shaved, how does it open you ask? Well it has a electric MK3 trunk release mounted and ready to wire
















thats it for now, off to paint.
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 12:33 PM 1-6-2006_


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

sorry to hear about your front bumper? Isn't that the second time? Ask them boneheads to put it on backwards next time.
Are you going with white, or are you changing the whole car blue? That trunk is awesome!!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_sorry to hear about your front bumper? Isn't that the second time? Ask them boneheads to put it on backwards next time.
Are you going with white, or are you changing the whole car blue? That trunk is awesome!!!

yep second time this has happened, the car sits really low, i drive it everysingle day on NJ roads like 3 inches off the ground







the only way to get it on the back of a flat bed is with 2x4's under the front wheels and the plate still hits







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes, the trunk will be getting sprayed in the L90E








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 12:55 PM 1-6-2006_


----------



## kiyoshilionz (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I'm really interested in seeing how that trunk will turn out.....sometimes the fully shaved look is ugly when you shave huge stuff like the license plate recess.....but we'll judge it when you put it on


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kiyoshilionz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiyoshilionz* »_I'm really interested in seeing how that trunk will turn out.....sometimes the fully shaved look is ugly when you shave huge stuff like the license plate recess.....but we'll judge it when you put it on









yeah ive seen some cars and it looks downright hideous, then ive seen some cars where they kinda pull it off, but since everything on my car, besides the door handles and front bumper are shaved, i think it will flow nicely.
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Mark that trunklid looks sweet. Definitely pimpin' with the MK3 trunk release. Post some pics when you install it. I'm interested to see how it will look. As you said some cars can pull off the shaved look and some can't. I think I've seen a few Cabby's with shaved trunklids before and they look pretty good.
Sorry to hear about your electrical and tow truck problems. I've had to deal with the smoking dash fiasco before in my Corrado. Definitely not for the faint of heart. There's about 2 minutes of sheer panic as thoughts flash through your head of your car going up in flames!








Sounds like you just got a lazy tow truck driver. They know whether they have to use the 2x4's by just looking at the car. He probably didn't have anything on the truck to put under the front tires. That expains him having you sign the waiver beforehand. 
I've been following along with your build-up. The Cabby is looking good. I look forward to seeing the finished product in the spring!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Mark that trunklid looks sweet. Definitely pimpin' with the MK3 trunk release. Post some pics when you install it. I'm interested to see how it will look. As you said some cars can pull off the shaved look and some can't. I think I've seen a few Cabby's with shaved trunklids before and they look pretty good.
Sorry to hear about your electrical and tow truck problems. I've had to deal with the smoking dash fiasco before in my Corrado. Definitely not for the faint of heart. There's about 2 minutes of sheer panic as thoughts flash through your head of your car going up in flames!








Sounds like you just got a lazy tow truck driver. They know whether they have to use the 2x4's by just looking at the car. He probably didn't have anything on the truck to put under the front tires. That expains him having you sign the waiver beforehand. 
I've been following along with your build-up. The Cabby is looking good. I look forward to seeing the finished product in the spring! 

Thanks man, yeah that panic thing is exactly how i felt i was like going nuts with a thousand different things running through my head at once.
Thanks man for the good comments, see you in spring! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i think it'll look awesome cause of the amount thats already shaved on your car... it looks better than i thought.. and heres a







for your troubles. make that














.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_i think it'll look awesome cause of the amount thats already shaved on your car... it looks better than i thought.. and heres a







for your troubles. make that














.

Dear Cheedem,
I drove past yor house today and saw yet a different set of tailights on your jetta.
Make up your ****ing mind on tails, save your money and buy paint so your car isint 1/2 primer








Love,
Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lol is it the black jetta wit the whtie n red tails?? cuz omg i tohught he sold that car n i see it sittin there wit those new tails n nasty ass paint LOL


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_lol is it the black jetta wit the whtie n red tails?? cuz omg i tohught he sold that car n i see it sittin there wit those new tails n nasty ass paint LOL

yes thats it.
Eric, i regret to inform you that Kevin just 0w3nd your ass. Hardcore by the way.
It used to have GL tails, then All smoked and now red/clear, he goes through headlights even faster








Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lol y is that car back in his driveway?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_lol y is that car back in his driveway?


who knows....








Mark


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

I don't want to sound obnoxious or anything... but maybe you should get a couple of 2x6 boards and keep them in the trunk for when you need a tow.. . one 2.5' piece w/ a 45 angle on one end will help avoid the bumper rash. Sometimes if the driver is any good, and has experience with lowered cars or exotics they bring their own boards.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw_nick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_nick* »_I don't want to sound obnoxious or anything... but maybe you should get a couple of 2x6 boards and keep them in the trunk for when you need a tow.. . one 2.5' piece w/ a 45 angle on one end will help avoid the bumper rash. Sometimes if the driver is any good, and has experience with lowered cars or exotics they bring their own boards. 

well the drivers in NJ are a bunch of ******** so they never come prepared for an altered car, and for keeping wood in my car...not a bad idea...








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:50 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

Just got bored and snapped some pics with a friend...
































Me and him shaved the badge off his trunk last year and he just got it painted the other day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hehe i need to let u borrow the camera my friend uses...it will really capture ur cars sexyness cuz those pics make it look wack lolol BUT I LOVE IT IN PERSON!!!hows the g-ma???LOL n no i dont tihnk tis wack..i luv that thing


----------



## Streetracegamer (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

OMG i cant wait intell u get rims and paint......


----------



## Streetracegamer (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

lucky i need carpet too....where do u find it for cheap?


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Streetracegamer)*

mark i'm jacking your thread to tell you that i came to your house today and no one was home. i want to show you my new wheels whore.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_mark i'm jacking your thread to tell you that i came to your house today and no one was home. i want to show you my new wheels whore.









I drove past your house on the way to work and crapped my pants when i saw them on the car, i tryed calling you for a photo shoot but your cell is being ghey. They look sick.
Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Streetracegamer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Streetracegamer* »_OMG i cant wait intell u get rims and paint......










_Quote, originally posted by *Streetracegamer* »_lucky i need carpet too....where do u find it for cheap?


please inform me on what the hell you are talking about.















Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

ya me 2


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_ya me 2

yeah me 3


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Yeah so i need to order new wheels, cause i cant have the same wheels for more then 6 months, and i really like the Rota GT-3.
Im probobley going to get the GT-3's, but i dont know if i should get them in red, or black, cant decide...
















i think it looks sick red
















But black looks so clean....








Smartass thoughts/opinions welcome.
Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

yo go black ur car looks perfect with the black wheels u ahve on now...but had sum lip...and ur golden! plus ur calipers are already red.....and ur harness is gunan be pink...ur gunna be rollin on a rainbow


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Got a few parts in the mail today....
Complete hood latch system, so now i gotta weld the holes shut from my hood pins on my hood and repaint it







, The 2 Vent covers, and the center heat/ac vent....finally my dashboard is somewhat complete







1800VWPARTS i cant thank you enough.








Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Can't wait to see that shaved trunk lid painted!!


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_Can't wait to see that shaved trunk lid painted!!


second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

Fine ill go pick up paint friday....








Yeah, i was planning on getting paint and stuff friday so i can get it done this weekend, ill keep you guys posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

coming out nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_coming out nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_Dear Cheedem,
I drove past yor house today and saw yet a different set of tailights on your jetta.
Make up your ****ing mind on tails, save your money and buy paint so your car isint 1/2 primer









Love,
Mark

its cheetham you w*ore. and i have black hood and fenders now so go f yourself love







. and now my phoe is dead cause ex-gf's suck and make me mad.


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

not really feeling it








the boot i mean!!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

yo cheetham do u ahve new wheels on ur ride too??? they r hott gimme the specs or just gimme the wheels!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_not really feeling it








the boot i mean!!

the only thing im not feelin is the 2 gay german dudes in the pic


----------



## sytheii (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

dude........


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
the only thing im not feelin is the 2 gay german dudes in the pic









holy **** LMAO! i didnt even notcie that LMAO!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (sytheii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sytheii* »_dude........

whats mine say?! sweet!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lol great movie


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Ordered a bunch of parts today bump








Mark


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Are we supposed to guess on what you ordered? Are you sleeping with your trunk lid or are you going to paint it Mark? hehe.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_Are we supposed to guess on what you ordered? Are you sleeping with your trunk lid or are you going to paint it Mark? hehe.

Question 1: yes
Question 2: possibly and mabey
hehe.
Mark


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

two questions
1 what rad and fan did you use?
2 a mk3 throttle cable?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_two questions
1 what rad and fan did you use?
2 a mk3 throttle cable?

1: Usd the stock radiator and fan, the mk3 radiator housing and fan sits too high and the hood wouldent close
2. yes
Mark


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_1: Usd the stock radiator and fan, the mk3 radiator housing and fan sits too high and the hood wouldent close

Mark

i was trying to fit my rad in to the engine bay and the fan motor was on top of the starter/tranny


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_
i was trying to fit my rad in to the engine bay and the fan motor was on top of the starter/tranny

Make your own brackets for the radiator, and mount it in a different spot


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Got this in today...
thanks 1800vwparts for this MINT lower dash







super excited cause mine is all thrashed







































Mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

u ever think of getting auto x wheels since the theme is motorsports


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_u ever think of getting auto x wheels since the theme is motorsports


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_u ever think of getting auto x wheels since the theme is motorsports















Bettle boy, what can i say....
Mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

o lol i havent posted here in a while just read the topic sorry


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*

Got some parts in a few days ago, just been to busy to post them up, for the 5 following this thread, here you go.








Called up Futrell in need of new parts and they came through, quick and cheap, as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Yay a Zimmermann Flywheel








And a Stage 2 16V clutch








The parts are stacking up in the corner of my room, cant wait for the warm weather to get here








-Mark


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

is the flywheel lightened at all, it doesn't look like it


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

You're going to be pretty busy with installs once the warm weather rolls around! I can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_is the flywheel lightened at all, it doesn't look like it

Never said it was, but yes, it is lighter then stock, i wanted the Eurosport LW/B one, but my funds couldent provide me with one
















_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_You're going to be pretty busy with installs once the warm weather rolls around! I can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know, im looking foward to installing the new stuff, but not at the same time








Mark


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i was only curiuos because i figured you would put one in, i wasn't trying to sound like a smart a$$


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_i was only curiuos because i figured you would put one in, i wasn't trying to sound like a smart a$$









its all cool tho, i got what you were saying, yeah its alot lighter then stock, but its not some sweet 11 LB one tho, o well, it will do
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I hate NJ.
Cant wait to drive to work tommarow














i wish i had heat.....
















At least i got a car cover, so its not _that_ bad







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 6:23 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I slid into the back of some guys 4-runner this morning on the way to school















Now my bumper is falling off, pics when im not pissed at the world.
mark








i </3 winter


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

That is a lot of snow!!! I hope it does not damage things to much.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_That is a lot of snow!!! I hope it does not damage things to much. 

Psh, i hate NJ. My front bumper can now shift up and down a good 4 inches, thanks to the snow.
Good thing i plan on getting a new bumper anyway















Things have been the suck lately.
Mark


----------



## golftdibrad (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Nice car. My cab is slowly working its way to pure race car staus too....
you see, stuff breaks. I either replace with better parts( read- race car stuff) or remove it completly. So far the ac and power steering are gone, and a 16v with poly everything among other things is waiting to go in. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Got a quick question,
how the wiring???


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_Got a quick question,
how the wiring???

good question, too bad i cant give you a "quick answer"
what do you mean by that, there are over 500 different responses, what did you want to know exactly? fans? Fuelpump? Tac/speedo?


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Funny. That is a vague question.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_Funny. That is a vague question.





































i know


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Hey guys, although i have an update, this entire week has sucked. I dont know what i want to do, i feel stubborn even getting things for this car, someone i knew recently passed away this past wednesday at age 20, thanks to his drunk father, i dont know what to do, he was a friend, sorry it had to end this way man
RIP Chris, you were my "buddy"







You are an inspiration. I love you man.















for more see this thread i made in the mk2 forum..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
in other news, i got another set of wheels for my car, im not even excited cause the loss of my friend has overcome all things great right now
Their ATS Type 10's (thats right *******, mint condition type 10's







) 16x7.5 with Yokohama tires.
I cant drive the car cause it rubs so bad, im getting my spacers tuesday (1 1/4 inches), then i can finally drive somewhere and take pics.








How ya like the white interior






















































































Damn, i ride so low...daily







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








RIP Chris

























see you soon man
-mark










_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:34 AM 2-19-2006_


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Just wanted you to know that I will be think of you and your friend. Sorry for your loses mark. 
Curtis


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (csmurray1)*

hey bud i see ulr friend gave u those wheels lol i wanted em n he was like ull have to fight mark for em...i heard about that wayne kid...my friend was also his friend...its really sad but the father will pay...as he will be locked up with some of the people he locked up when he used to be a cop...im sorry man its really sad and it will be hangin on his conscience...thats already a good form of punishment... hope u feel better and ur cab looks stunning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

some daytime shots...

































-mark


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey man sorry about your friend







and nice daytime pics car is looking great.


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Send me your addy, I think I got a front plate hanger for hte clipper that i am not using.
yours for shipping if you want it.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (briano1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briano1234* »_Send me your addy, I think I got a front plate hanger for hte clipper that i am not using.
yours for shipping if you want it.


thanks man, but i already made brackets to mount it somewhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## sytheii (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Ditto about your friend. A few of my older friends have died in accidents usually involving alcohol. It sucks because people should know better, and they do, they just dont make good on knowing. Keep your friends memory going strong, and cabbys looking good.
iano


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark it sucks about your friend... I have lost a few myself... I am sorry for your loss... I don't know the story on what happened... But Lost lives are never the way to go in my book...
Back on topic.. You car is one of these cabbys that I dream about... I don't have the time/money/skills to do this... But one day my cabby will be just as cool.. Thanks for this thread...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Sorry to hear about your friend, my condolences. Cabby is looking sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking forward to seeing it this spring!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

so yeah, got my spacers today
















did i mention that they are 1 1/4 inch spacers?






























Fronts








poke?
























Rears








holy jesus.
















The front's stick out like nuts where the bumper meets the flares http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















after that i gave it a bath, now i cant feel my hands








im extremely happy with the stance now, finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:13 AM 2-21-2006_


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I really like those. How much and where? Those look solid. 1 1/4, eh? Wow.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (csmurray1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csmurray1* »_I really like those. How much and where? Those look solid. 1 1/4, eh? Wow.

like what the spacers or the wheels?
They dont make the wheels anymore, My friend had gotten them from a guy who had them in storage for the past 5 years, then he used them for like 2 weeks, and i bought them off of him. The spacers i got from a local speed shop, the spacers and bolts cost a little over $200. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

That looks awesome! Those HUGE spacers make a HUGE difference. Perfect stance. Any rubbing issues? I think your wheels even stick out farther than my Schmidts. Low and wide is where it's at baby!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_That looks awesome! Those HUGE spacers make a HUGE difference. Perfect stance. Any rubbing issues? I think your wheels even stick out farther than my Schmidts. Low and wide is where it's at baby!

Thanks man, yes it rubs, nothing serious, i plan on rolling the fenders, the entire plastic wheel whell's are cut to almost nothing cause the front tire is tucking so much, and the rear poke is a good 1/4 inch from hitting the flare so im safe, and it looks straight badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
low and wide...helllll yeah















Mark


----------



## ShadyUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i really like the stance man where'd u get those spacers from


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ where'd u get those spacers from

A little elf made them for me.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

bro ur car was sooo gorgeous when uc ame aroun the corner into my field of sight lol hehe that was awesome! it looks o damn good im jealous! hehe keep up the good work bro see u aroud!


----------



## holistah (Jun 15, 2005)

love to see that trunk bro.


----------



## pjk90vert (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (holistah)*

Man I've been looking for this thread for two days. I knew I had see someone installing spacers but forgot where it was. Finally found it








I think I would like to do this also. Question I have is what size are your tires and wheels?
Thanks


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (pjk90vert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_bro ur car was sooo gorgeous when uc ame aroun the corner into my field of sight lol hehe that was awesome! it looks o damn good im jealous! hehe keep up the good work bro see u aroud!

haha thanks man, i came around going to work and i was like what its kev!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *pjk90vert* »_ Question I have is what size are your tires and wheels?
Thanks

the wheels are 16x7.5, dont remember off hand the tire size, when i go outside ill get it and post it
mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

saw u again this morning! bro we need to get u some better pics online...ur car is just soo sick in person!! we need to do a photoshoot! im in love with that stance!! its so sick drivin around haha


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_saw u again this morning! bro we need to get u some better pics online...ur car is just soo sick in person!! we need to do a photoshoot! im in love with that stance!! its so sick drivin around haha

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Photoshoot 0_0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

so when can i get my 2nd ride in that aweseom cab!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_so when can i get my 2nd ride in that aweseom cab!

well, Sunday night im taking it down to the shop, and the tranny is comming out...clutch/flywheel time







Then once i get it home, i can put all the new parts on, and respray the bay/trunk. Just ordered alot of stuff today, ill post it when it comes















mark


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

you must be working like crazy to be constanly buy mad $h*$ for your cars. big props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_you must be working like crazy to be constanly buy mad $h*$ for your cars. big props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i work 40 hours a week, and take night classes at a local Community College, i dont really pay for much besides car insurance and gas, so all the extra money goes into parts and my crack addiction.







jk
mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

seriously mark wered u get those spacers


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_seriously mark wered u get those spacers 

I put one of my wheels under my pillow befor i went to sleep, when i woke up, there was 4 spacers under the pillow...
thanks wheel fairy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Got a little box in the mail today from 42 Draft Design, really happy, and super fast shipping















All new guages, from VDO with white faces, mine are shot, the glass is cracked on one, and the rings are rusted, and one glass is all scratched, so i wanted new guages and i couldent find any clean autometer ones that fit the style of the interior, then i came across these...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















even came with the wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








have a few more parts comming in all next week







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:10 PM 3-3-2006_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

More pics... LOOKS great, and even better when it is completely done...


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

ATS's look pimp.. good luck with it.. very nice I wish I could be almost as complete with my Mk3 daily.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Thanks guys for the comments... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On other note, today i dropped the car off at the shop to get the clutch/flywheel done...pics to come
mark


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hey Mark do you wanna buy an ajustable cam sprocket for your 8v $35 
and stop picking on beetle boy lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_hey Mark do you wanna buy an ajustable cam sprocket for your 8v $35 
and stop picking on beetle boy lol









my brother got me one for christmas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks anyway








and no, i will not stop making fun of beetle boy until he takes thoes moon discs off his car















mark


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Mark, I just viewed this whole thread - thats some great work you're putting in - and it shows.
Your Cabbie = baller status.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MistaSergio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MistaSergio* »_
Your Cabbie = baller status.


im a baller as well...























too bad that $ isint going into the cabby...
or the gti...














Keep your eyes pealed for another build up soon...
















mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:02 PM 3-7-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Little update..
Got a new center consol thanks to 1800vwparts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The one i have now has a huge hole in it for some reason, and the tabs are cracked, 1800vwparts got this to me next day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Just threw them in to see what it looked like...
















thats it for now
mark


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Good lord - ANOTHER?!

....you should sell me your cabbie









yah know - just to help you out with a little focusing on ONE PROJECT AT A TIME....
haha - its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FSTMK2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Did you have the moldings and sidemarkers shaved? 
If so how was it done and approx ~ how much did that cost IYDM.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (FSTMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MistaSergio* »_Good lord - ANOTHER?!

....you should sell me your cabbie








yah know - just to help you out with a little focusing on ONE PROJECT AT A TIME....
haha - its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Its my little brothers project car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And about selling the cabby...i listed it in the classifieds, but idk yet








yeah, focusing on one project isint easy, let alone 3










_Quote, originally posted by *FSTMK2* »_Did you have the moldings and sidemarkers shaved? 
If so how was it done and approx ~ how much did that cost IYDM.

The side molding's are shaved, as is the front sidemarkers and the rear 1/4 panel markers, their shaved just like anything else would be shaved, just ither tac a plate in from behind or flush weld it from the front, a little flex-a-bul







body filler, and your golden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mark


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

gawd damn dude what are you up to now


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

the ass on ur golf is so badass...too bad u dont ahve those wheels anymore lol =(


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

do the new VDOs have built in lighting or must you use the rear bulb things?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_gawd damn dude what are you up to now
































_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_the ass on ur golf is so badass...too bad u dont ahve those wheels anymore lol =(

yeah, it was pretty badass in its hay day...









_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_do the new VDOs have built in lighting or must you use the rear bulb things?

built in lighting nucca!!!! HOLLA!!1!1!!








mark


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Psh! You think you're a "baller", boy? You ain't ****.










_Modified by aintgotsnogarage at 12:12 AM 3-9-2006_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aintgotsnogarage* »_Psh! You think you're a "baller", boy? You ain't ****.









_Modified by aintgotsnogarage at 12:12 AM 3-9-2006_

Now THAT is a money-shot if I ever saw one!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







x 10!
Oh wait...that might only buy us 1 1/2 beers.








That's OK...I'll share.


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*









Yeeeeeah boyeeeeeeee!
You got me beat with your bling, Mr. Cash Matti.


_Modified by VeeDubDriver1990 at 12:45 AM 3-9-2006_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aintgotsnogarage* »_
















Um, yeah, care to buy a poor chick a







or maybe some







??


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

damn you guys are loaded


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_damn you guys are loaded











Not NEARLY as loaded as THIS guy...








He got rich the old fashioned way-- by jumping infront of a car and
suing the driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This guy's pretty loaded too, I guess...


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubDriver1990)*

omg that pic with the 5 and 1 fdolla bill was just hilarious lmao i think we need to start a whos a baller thread


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_omg that pic with the 5 and 1 fdolla bill was just hilarious lmao i think we need to start a whos a baller thread









LMAO!! - Don't make me break out my baller status- 
pfft - I got credit cards BISH!!!
...and bad credit








....and STILL ballin'!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MistaSergio)*

wow, i leave for 1 day, come back to check my thread, and like 1/2 page 8 was hijacked...thanks guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
russiandub...you rich mother ****er.















mark


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_wow, i leave for 1 day, come back to check my thread, and like 1/2 page 8 was hijacked...thanks guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You should feel honored to have been hijacked by such a prestigious group of Cabby people...


----------



## Brewtech (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
You should feel honored to have been hijacked by such a prestigious group of Cabby people...


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_some daytime shots...

































-mark

you're welcome!!


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_wow, i leave for 1 day, come back to check my thread, and like 1/2 page 8 was hijacked...thanks guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
russiandub...you rich mother ****er.















mark

just doin my job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MistaSergio)*

Jesus the cabby forum has been moving fast lately..














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey , what's up Mark... after an hour, I'm done reading this thread. Somehow I missed this earlier. You've really got a lot done on it and with those type 10's on her now, it looks sick!! I love it. I just wish you had a 16v under the hood







Anyways, good to see you working on something, but get to work on the GTI, or else we wont be tearin' **** up at waterfest! I'm hauling ass and ready for assembly any day now!! Hope all is well and sorry to hear about your friend bro. Stay up playa!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_hey , what's up Mark... after an hour, I'm done reading this thread. Somehow I missed this earlier. You've really got a lot done on it and with those type 10's on her now, it looks sick!! I love it. I just wish you had a 16v under the hood







Anyways, good to see you working on something, but get to work on the GTI, or else we wont be tearin' **** up at waterfest! I'm hauling ass and ready for assembly any day now!! Hope all is well and sorry to hear about your friend bro. Stay up playa!!

YO! good to see your finally back in the game, one day we will cruise in the gti's....one day. Yeah, 16v would have been cool but this motor was just sitting in my garage not being used, it was going in my brothers coupe, but thats getting a vr now







, so i figured might as well put it to use rather then going through the hassel of selling it and getting another motor...








any hoo, heres and update, this past weekend i went to canada with a few friends and i came home to a bunch of new parts....








Cofle Clutch cable, made in italy
























Ohhh...whats this i see?? another flywheel?







So yeah, last week i took the car down to the shop to install the new clutch and flywheel, turns out the company that sent me the stuff sent me the wrong parts, so i had to send it back and order new parts (what a hassel) and since i had a little more money this time, i got a better flywheel
























also got a shifter rebuild kit from eurosport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








dammit, and to think i bought this car as my daily beater






















mark


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
dammit, and to think i bought this car as my daily beater






















mark










Classic


----------



## missdubette (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

heyy after a couple days of reading through this whooole thread, ive finally finished and gotta say..you're doing an incredible job. its beautiful..
can't wait to hear more..keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_

Classic
















Its the truth, i woke up a few days after graduation, looked on vortex waiting for a relpy for a supercharger i was purchasing for my vr, and dident get it, so i was like "i always wanted a cabriolet, and i do need a daily driver for a good price.." went into the classafieds, the first thread i clicked on was your boy eric's. next thing u know, 4 hours later, its at my house. when i just got it, i said i wasent going to do anything but routein mantinence..guess i was wrong










_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:02 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

haha good thing u did what u did...cuz now u have a sick cabby and our cars r twins!














do u have pics of what it used to look like when u first got it?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_haha good thing u did what u did...cuz now u have a sick cabby and our cars r twins!














do u have pics of what it used to look like when u first got it?








Yeah, here it is about 2 months after i got it, it sat on my street under a tree for so long untill i registured/insured it







\








it looks so panzy in this pic...

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:45 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lma its flying in that pic! no but arent thsoe pics after the paitnjob and topjob? u have sumtin rpior to that or no..i was just curious lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_lma its flying in that pic! no but arent thsoe pics after the paitnjob and topjob? u have sumtin rpior to that or no..i was just curious lol

nope thoes are the oldest i have, the FS thread had old ones but that forum is disabled so..
anyhooty, update time
Got some ATE front rotors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















and some new rear pads, its not a disc brake conversion, but hey, it will do for now
















on other note, finally got some spare cash and got one of my tattoos finished (first one started, last one finished







on my forearm )








mark


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_







Its the truth, i woke up a few days after graduation, looked on vortex waiting for a relpy for a supercharger i was purchasing for my vr, and dident get it, so i was like "i always wanted a cabriolet, and i do need a daily driver for a good price.." went into the classafieds, the first thread i clicked on was your boy eric's. next thing u know, 4 hours later, its at my house. when i just got it, i said i wasent going to do anything but routein mantinence..guess i was wrong









_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:02 PM 3-15-2006_

i'll throw my car on the line and say, if you ever bought a vw, and didn't touch it, thats some god-damn self control right there... thats like having a gf for a year and not even kissing her..








oh, and b-boy no longer has those dinner plates.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

Since i had so many ****ing parts stacking up in my little bedroom i decided to install some interior stuff...
Things i installed today:
1. Lower dash
2. White guages / Center consol
3. New Carpet
4. Dash pieces/ heat/ac vents
5. Hooked up the new harness
the start..
















Lower dash installed and the start of the carpet fitting (i hate doing carpets with a passion)








Center consol in, and the imbilical cord out...
















For the lap belts of the harnesses i drilled a hole right into the seat bracket, so if i go anywhere during a crash, the seats comming with me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and for the shoulder belts, i connected the rear strap to where the rear seatbelts go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








pimp.








All the holes are cut for the carpet, and its in for the most part, ill do the final triming tommarow, its getting cold and dark outside

















and a pic of me and my moms car....mines nicer.
















more tommarow.
Markkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I finished fitting the carpet for the most part...
















i have access to a garage tommarow so expect more updates tommarow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

ppppiiiiiiiiimmpin....... now go practice on the porsche.. and have dave help you


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
pimp.










Are those harness belts....PINK?!?!








And where can I get some?!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

the carpet looks sick! is it hard? if its hard im comin over n ur helpin me! lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
Are those harness belts....PINK?!?!








And where can I get some?!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, their pink.
I posted it a few pages back, figured you already saw, i got them from summitracing.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_the carpet looks sick! is it hard? if its hard im comin over n ur helpin me! lol

Its not hard, its just annoying, sure ill help you, just give me your wheels








mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
i have access to a garage tommarow so expect more updates tommarow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark

well, its tommarow.
Got my new suspension setup today














Thanks NGP








Its a FK hightec 60/40 kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








after i took everything out, i noticed the fronts were missing something







how the hell am i supposed to mount these? ima call them up tommarow, but in the mean time, i threw the rears on....
out with the old... (sorry for the middle finger use, i just had one of thoes days were everything doesent seem to go your way







)
















in with the new...ahhh much better
















After i got the rears on, i took it for a ride, and all i have to say is JESUS TAP DANCING CHRIST







It handles MUCH better then befor, i finished at 12:30 AM





















(hence why im posting at 1:40AM) and just drove around for a good half hour, so much fun, now im super excited to get the fronts on ...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















more updates thursday
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMARK


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:37 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## Buddha-Finger (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

its so pretty... but the pink seat belts are so bright on my computer that i am blind







...


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Like I was saying before - its a needed shot..

_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
















_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:37 PM 3-20-2006_

There it is again. The flying one-legged man[or woman if you want







] - The one-eyed stiff snake stand - The FU Viper 316...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice another cabby with a 60/40 kit - Mine showed up last night!!!
Post some pictures when you get the fronts in so we can see the ride height!!!!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (MistaSergio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MistaSergio* »_There it is again. The flying one-legged man[or woman if you want







] - The one-eyed stiff snake stand - The FU Viper 316... 









LMAO







thats like marks signature right there


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Can I please have every minute I just spent reading this thread back??
Thanks








I thought there was going to be some sweetness, and all I got was violated with PINK harnesses. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark thise pink seat belts RULE!!! I want some too!!! (to bad i have a blue car!! See Lucky I might have to paint it pink just so I ca have pink seat belts!!)


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Lookin good Mark. What suspension did you have on there before? Please post some pics when you get the suspension installed. We also need to see some before and after pics when you're finished with everything. I can't believe the difference in your car since I saw it in the fall at Show N Go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

**** this car. **** mk1's, **** everything. Words can not discribe how ****ing fustrated i am right now. I am so sick of this car.
Lets recap on my totally ****ing awesome day...
Went to work and put in the usual 8 hour day, got out and went to class, when i got there i decided to come home and just work on my car, yay, so i get to my grandmas house to use her garage. The day was going good, i removed the front suspension, only to find that the spring actually rusted into multiple pieces, more rust then i noticed befor, yay, thank god i dident die from driving this death trap for the past few months
















Then a friend came over, ohh look its Kevswhitecabby, He drove me to the shop to get the front suspension put together, and wa la....
















Once i got back, i installed the new breaks and suspension, at this point i was really excited cause i had a really ****ty day yesturday...








then i threw the eurosport bar in...








then after kev was done hanging out with his girlie friend he stopped back over to help, what a good friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (its now 11pm)








and together we finished the other side








ohh yay, look at the stance...








After we lowered the car to the ground, i said lets take it for a spin, me and kev washed up and jumped in, back out of the garage, and the brake pedal went to the floor, and we rolled right into the ****ing wall... yes, i know, i should have bleeded the breaks, but i wasent thinking, my fault, but this is funny, because it seems whenever i have someting comming up, in this case, show n go in 3 weeks, something always goes wrong, lets recap on my un lucky history...
Senior year, prom, the morning of, i finished my gti after a 9 month rebuild, on the way to picking up flowers, my waterpump goes and i leave a smoke show down a main road in my town, yay.
Water fest 2004, 2 days befor the show, my entire electricle system shuts down, leaving my windows stuck down, my alarm not working and all of my guages reading dead, i was forced to cancell my hotel reservation and drive to the show sunday morning, in which it poured and since my windows were stuck down, the entire interior got soaked, wrecking my alpine 6 cd changer and my alpine monitor.
Show n go 2005 (fall), 2 weeks befor the show, my alternator goes, the next day after getting it fixed, i go outside to start my car and stater dies on me, so i call the towing company, when they arrived, the cable snapped while bring my car up the flat bed, ****ing up my entire front bumper, 2 days befor the show, i get it back from paint, and the paint looked horrible.
And now, 3 weeks befor the show, my front bumper is wrecked again, the car still hasent gone in for the clutch since the company sent me the wrong parts, and i still have alot of **** to do








After i noticed my front bumper is now ****ed, i relize the car is sitting too low, i cant even turn the wheel without it pushing the entire fender out and eating away at my flare.








so with 3 weeks befor the show, i have 1 ****ed up bumper, 1 shot clutch, front suspension that is so low i cannot drive the car properly, 1 unpainted trunk and 40$ in my wallet.
i think its time to sell this car. Show n go is not in the picture anymore, guess ill see you guys at waterfest






















Mark....****....


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 11:13 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MadBuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadBuny* »_Can I please have every minute I just spent reading this thread back??
Thanks








I thought there was going to be some sweetness, and all I got was violated with PINK harnesses. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I dident know seatbelts of a color you dislike make an entire car not worth your time, keep up the kind words, its people like you who make vortex look like a bunch of *******s.



_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 11:18 PM 3-21-2006_


----------



## 1981Rabbitc0nv (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah i meant to ask about that for a while now. Juuuust curious...what sparked you to choose...pink?


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (1981Rabbitc0nv)*

well when you field dress a rabbit isn't it all pink on the inside?





















I love the pink belts, they stand out and a cop can't mistake them for not being on.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (briano1234)*

guys dont knock the seatbelts ...when u see thsi car in person u will eat all ur words! the pink flows amazingly well with the black leather seats and white car with black top! u have NOOO idea how good this looks in person..pics just dont do it jsttice... i 4got my damn camera today but maybe tomorrow i will get some good ass shots! mark i love ur cab!


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I feel your pain man... I've got same problem as you, lowered cab with now fat wheels and it rubs the arch, so have to do more arch work and having coilovers on mine now, just adjust the suspension... u might want to go coilovers so much nicer when going for different wheels all the time.
The car is coming along nicely even if its one step forward and two back, all these things happen for a reason and for the right reason in the end. 
Keep rolling on that cab.. wicked work going on.








Have a







from me







it that helps?!!



_Modified by madone at 8:21 AM 3-22-2006_


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have to agree... Don't listen to the ficktards that knock your cabby... Its your not the Vortex's... 
I love your car it is on my top 10 list of best cabs... Right up there with Lucky's and Deans...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

You're frustrated right now. Give yourself a few nights to sleep on it before deciding to sell the car. You've got far too much work into it to quit now.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Ah, proof that lower isn't necessarily better... Long live the 4x4!!


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark* »_After i noticed my front bumper is now ****ed, i relize the car is sitting too low, i cant even turn the wheel without it pushing the entire fender out and eating away at my flare.

 what size tires/spacers/and offset is it?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

dont give up man come on seriously look at my car i ghot one unpainted bumper and fender broken headlight bracket ****ty painted interior the car misfires its a 2.0 auto not lowered at all i mean i would never give up your car has put you through hell as mine has you cant give up man its like throwing it all away at the last moment hey put a band aid sticker on the bumper fix the fender problem and cruise down to sho n go because at the end of the day its all worth the trip down and back


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Ah, proof that lower isn't necessarily better... Long live the 4x4!!























haha! actually its too low because ngp sent the wrong springs...those ****************** bleep bleep bleep haha but yea 4 x4s r cool


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
haha! actually its too low because ngp sent the wrong springs...those ****************** bleep bleep bleep haha but yea 4 x4s r cool






























they said it could also be the FK's are a softer sping.... who knows, all i know is i got new front springs comming in friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and tonight me and kev dropped my bumper off to the body shop







show n go is lookin good....
Mark


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

see all works out in the end


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
I dident know seatbelts of a color you dislike make an entire car not worth your time, keep up the kind words, its people like you who make vortex look like a bunch of *******s.
_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 11:18 PM 3-21-2006_

Actually as someone who has been in "the scene" for quite some time, I can assure you that I am not the Cancer that is Vortex, I am just Honestly getting so sick of the GARBAGE that people are calling projects. IMO 
this project was sweet like 10 years ago. and I DO Apologize for bieng negative, but the Pink Belts and so many people praising them just put me over.

MY ADVISE not that any of want or care, To compete in a Dub show nowadays, you Really gotta step it up. Not just roll your car thru E-Bay and call it modded. 
anyway I have always said to each his/her own. good luck with the shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (MadBuny)*

Sig material!!









_Quote, originally posted by *MadBuny* »_MY ADVISE not that any of want or care, To compete in a Dub show nowadays, you Really gotta step it up. Not just roll your car thru E-Bay and call it modded. 

But really - to each there own... you think the pink belts are bad, go hang out in the MKV Forums... *Flame suit on*


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

yo, if its possible, i wanna help you fix this ***** before show n go so you can actually enter. its bull**** how yu've put all this money in and you can't even show. we just gotta get up off our asses and get this done dude. call me up man.. btw this is eric, dubsesda3.. later dayz... we will get this ***** finished!!








page 10 owned too.. i own the owning of pages.. *******


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (MadBuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadBuny* »_Actually as someone who has been in "the scene" for quite some time, I can assure you that I am not the Cancer that is Vortex, I am just Honestly getting so sick of the GARBAGE that people are calling projects. IMO 
this project was sweet like 10 years ago. and I DO Apologize for bieng negative, but the Pink Belts and so many people praising them just put me over.

MY ADVISE not that any of want or care, To compete in a Dub show nowadays, you Really gotta step it up. Not just roll your car thru E-Bay and call it modded. 
anyway I have always said to each his/her own. good luck with the shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








You know what they say, opinions are like a**holes, everybody has one.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MadBuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadBuny* »_
I am just Honestly getting so sick of the GARBAGE that people are calling projects. IMO 
this project was sweet like 10 years ago. and I DO Apologize for bieng negative, but the Pink Belts and so many people praising them just put me over.

MY ADVISE not that any of want or care, To compete in a Dub show nowadays, you Really gotta step it up. Not just roll your car thru E-Bay and call it modded. 


yeah, A car that has a extensive body work, a full respray, new top, a completely redone interior and a motor swap is a garbage project...yeah...ok...
i dident see anybody swapping in 2.0's 10 years ago or rocking pink belts ither, and FYI not a single part of this car was purchased off ebay.








If you dont call what im doing "stepping it up" then you should just leave the vortex, im 18, give me a ****ing break, i dont have the funds to build a car from scratch, or the time.
please stop bringing down my thread.
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:01 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_

If you dont call what im doing "stepping it up" then you should just leave the vortex, im 18, give me a ****ing break, i dont have the funds to build a car from scratch, or the time.
please stop bringing down my thread.
mark
_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 1:58 PM 3-23-2006_


hahaha he told you


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_

hahaha he told you

hell yeah i did, dudes an *******, just cause i dont have money like he apparently does (judging by his extensive list of cars in his bio) doesent mean he should knock me.
im waiting for him to look at my GTI build up and tell me that thats a garbage project as well...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Dude you shouldn't be concerned with what this clown has to say...
http://www.printroom.com/ViewA...id=41


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
If you dont call what im doing "stepping it up" then you should just leave the vortex, im 18, give me a ****ing break, i dont have the funds to build a car from scratch, or the time.
please stop bringing down my thread.
mark
_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:01 PM 3-23-2006_

Although I think his quote is funny (obviously) it was not directed at you but at the show scene itself...
If taking on Suspension (now brakes), paint and body work among other things weeks before the season start is not "Stepping Up" I don't know what is! Cheers man and good luck







- and if you need a bumper cover to repaint, I have one for you (CHEAP) - IM me for details...
See you @ Show and Go!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_
Although I think his quote is funny (obviously) it was not directed at you but at the show scene itself...
If taking on Suspension (now brakes), paint and body work among other things weeks before the season start is not "Stepping Up" I don't know what is! Cheers man and good luck







- and if you need a bumper cover to repaint, I have one for you (CHEAP) - IM me for details...
See you @ Show and Go!


thanks man, dont worry about the bumper cover, mines allready at the shop...
Ill be at show n go, and the cabby is comming with me.








Im going to be putting in alot of late nights in the next few weeks...








mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:11 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Dude you shouldn't be concerned with what this clown has to say...
http://www.printroom.com/ViewA...id=41








OWNED.

o, and 1998 called, they want their smoked tailights back.
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:14 AM 3-26-2006_


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
o, and 1998 called, they want their smoked tailights back.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
ROFLMAO!









owned x2


----------



## josh90vwcab (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Yeah man, it is your car and it is one of my favorites! The pink belts are not the way i would have gone, BUT they do look awesome and it isn't my car. That guy is just a good example of when to keep your mouth shut. He probably didn't even see the whole thread and he still managed to make an ass of himself. The car rox and I am sorry for the troubles but when the car is done it will be all worth it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Dubbin... I LOVE YOUR CAR!!! 
Don't listed to what these ****tards have to say... Most people here if "everyone else isn't doing it" its not cool. 
Your pink seatbelts rock and I know Miss Lucky will back me up there... 
You have put so muct time/love/$$ into your car and made it your own... Thats all that matters. It is yours... You drive it, you work on it. you love it... Not the Vortex... 
P.S Did I say I love you car?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

lmao damn he owned himself with that pic lol ill def help u out with those late nights! then we can get sum wendys! YUM!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Thanks for the kind words guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_ then we can get sum wendys! YUM!

hellll yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
o, and 1998 called, they want their smoked tailights back.

Marvelous! 3 pts!


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_
Although I think his quote is funny (obviously) it was not directed at you but at the show scene itself...

Actually it was not at all directed at you or meant to be personal.. It was more of a general statement about some of the crap people are building..
Now if you WANT to make it personal we can. but I don't know you and you obviously don't know me.



_Modified by MadBuny at 11:18 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (MadBuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadBuny* »_
I am just Honestly getting so sick of the GARBAGE that people are calling projects. 
_ If you say something like this - inside someone's "Build-up"/Project thread - what is he suppose to think? that the color pink reminds you of a bad encounter with a trans-gender female who ended up being stronger than you? _

this project was sweet like 10 years ago. and I DO Apologize for bieng negative, but the Pink Belts and so many people praising them just put me over.


Sounds pretty personal to me. Anyone else have pink belts in this thread? - or forum even? and it "put you over" - Put you over enough to make the comment you made - and to reply here again.
You should listen to Thumper 
and be quiet - until you're nice again.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (MistaSergio)*

ok after my ocmment which is gunna be inputed after this sentence i think no1 sohuld speak of flaming any1 anymore...this is marks thread. Madbunny w/e u said is w/e u said ..it sounded personal..maybe it wasnt ...maybe it was ..but with a comment like that of course ur gunna get the ish u just got n im not attacking u or anything..just pointing out that it did come out as a negative comment...n i also think u should remove the pics of ur car from marks thread as its not a thread about u or ur cars...they r nice n all but hand the thread back to mark...end of story.


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Done, and Done. Proceed with your thread, and in my best flight attendant voice, sorry for the delay.
BTW removed my pics.
AND would appreciate the removal of my other pic as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (MadBuny)*

perfect! awesome madbunny! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lol mark ur turn


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

yay, i got my new springs/bearings from NGP yesturday... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









installed, then the old springs got my infamous finger








Then i installed them, ive never been so happy to see wheel gap befor in my life...









thats it for now...
mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Still looks pretty low. Any rubbing issues?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Still looks pretty low. Any rubbing issues?

Rubbing issues....whats that?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

n u didnt clal me over to help? lol what did u do with the old springs?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_n u didnt clal me over to help? lol what did u do with the old springs?

I took the old springs, lit them on fire, then threw them in the mcdonalds dumpster. Just kidding, i have the 60mm fronts, and when i got the new ones, they sent me new 40mm rears, so i got a 60/40 spring set if anyboyd needs it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

your stance looks very nice. also do you know it those springs would fit on a mk2


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_your stance looks very nice. also do you know it those springs would fit on a mk2 

hmm idk, call them 1-877-german1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Update: Well tonight im going to drop off my car at the shop to get the clutch/fly wheel done and get the shifter rebuilt, yay.
In other news, i got to work on my other car after a lonnnng hiatus. Got it running after a hard days work and lets just say, the 2.0 feels super slow for some unknown reason































mk2 is where my <3 is....








i love my life.
Mark
























_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 4:35 PM 3-27-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i love the pic at the gas station!! omg that car is sexy!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_ omg that car is sexy!

thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wait till you drive in it thursday, and you thought my cabby was fast....


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Looks pretty slow to me.


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Hell yeah bro... good to see it's up and running and looking super sick from the front. Get some more pics up of the beast and more importantly get it ready for show season. 
Incase you were wondering, the bean is sprayed now and hopefully it will be running after this weekend and I'll be doing burnouts with no doors and windows!! You better hope this 16v isn't a VR ETR.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_Hell yeah bro... good to see it's up and running and looking super sick from the front. Get some more pics up of the beast and more importantly get it ready for show season. 
Incase you were wondering, the bean is sprayed now and hopefully it will be running after this weekend and I'll be doing burnouts with no doors and windows!! You better hope this 16v isn't a VR ETR.









Thanks man, i posted pics of it in my build thread (see sig), the end of this season it will be ready, like september, mabey ill take it to h20








But anyway, doing burnouts...







i still have videos of that thing doing burnouts when it had fully painted big bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey i know u............... mark the cab man. lol. i started reading the beginning of this thread and was like hmm hes from wayne. uuhhhh wait mark sounds familiar and then i was like ****tttttttt. i know him lol. love the cabby btw. like eric said up at the beginning of the page. i will personally help u do w.e u need to get this running lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*

Update, woop-tee-do
Well today was just another horrible day where everything that could go wrong went wrong...what else is new








So last night i dropped the car off to get the following:
Stage 2 16V clutch installed
Lightweight FLywheel installed
and the Eurosport shifter rebuild kit installed
they called me at 4 today.."mark your car is done"
yay, i go pay the stupid 450$ labor charge, get in my car, and it actually goes into first gear (if you have ever been in this car, you know what im talking about when i say "goes into first gear", i used to have to jam it in and it would take on average about 15 seconds to do so, and my wrist would kill after wards, on top of that, i had to hold it in second gear or else it would pop out) so, yes, im excited, everything works, go and take it to school, after i get off the highway i come to a light, im excited to just flawlessly push it into first....wait...that dident happen. So im like wtf? as i sit there trying to jam this ****er into first people are honking yeah w/e w/e, but for somereason it wouldent go into first...at all. Im stumped, cause the entire shift linkedge just got rebuilt and alllll the bushing were replaced














So i finally get to school starting in second at every light





















and barley make it home. Im giving the shop a call tommarow, guess its going back to the shop








i </3 this car.
More lame ****ing updates tommarow.
mark


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

did they align the shifting points from the tranny???
with all that new linkages & stuff they might not all be aligned...
good luck with that ABA cabby man...
now I wished that I finished my swap...








jAMES


----------



## missdubette (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*









not cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

maybe someting came loose with the linkage also i am guessing you are using a 16v tranny right?


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (euroworks)*

sounds like the arm rod that connects from the gear lever in your car, to the clamp which is the first part it connects to near the engine, has properly not been tightened up properly and its slipped round and this will stop 1st gear selecting properly - means it needs setting up again.. it has to be tightened up properly... 
I've had this happen to me when I did my gear linkage a few months ago...

_Modified by madone at 9:06 PM 3-29-2006_


_Modified by madone at 9:11 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (madone)*

sorry to hear that man.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_maybe someting came loose with the linkage also i am guessing you are using a 16v tranny right?

8V tranny, 16v clutch, it has 30% more clamping power...


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

how did u manage to get the 16v clutch to fit on a 8v tranny i beleive 16v's have more splines


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_i beleive 16v's have more splines

yep, just remove the dow pins and it fits


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
yep, just remove the dow pins and it fits

i wish i knew that when I was doing my swap . I still haven't gotten my car wired yet and now it's getting warm







. Your car is coming along real nice what did you use when doing the fill work where the molding use to be ?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (blackkaa)*

Update time nukkas
Got a set of almost mint Recaros from a MK2 16V





















(so comfy)








I never relized how pale i was until i saw this pic...
















In, eat your hearts out.
















also got the 2 bushing i was missing for the shifter, threw thoes in and DAYUM! Made all the difference. Also, Threw the Coffle Clutch Cable in and now the pedal is soft as hot butter, car doesent slip any more and it actually goes into first!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
New Cable, i love how you can adjust it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Got a new Battery and threw that in








Still havent gotten my front bumper back yet....








See you at Showngo!








mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_








mark

I know some people on here love their Cabbys but you've taken it to another level!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
I know some people on here love their Cabbys but you've taken it to another level!









love is an understatement.








How many more days till show n go?








Im gunna need about 200 of these







(filled with, uh, gatorade cause i cant drink) to get this done by next sunday...
with that being said, update time...
Got a new shiftknob and boot, the 8ball knob and ripped up boot wasent cutting it
















Started work on painting the engine bay, all cleaned up








some primer
































and then the color
























well, back to the garage... more updates tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Update
Got some bling.
Gold Battery Terminals








24K...cause im that wanksta








Neuspeed Oil Cap








Got everyting back together














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































And my friend Dan came, to uhh, amuse us
















well, back to the garage...
im so tired, Mark


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

man ur a go hard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







got to give u credit for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
haha! actually its too low because ngp sent the wrong springs...those ****************** bleep bleep bleep haha but yea 4 x4s r cool






























even though I know you are joking, in the defense of New German, those springs would have never worked with that wheel/spacer combo, the offset of the wheel is crazy, as you can see in the previous pics, which is why dubbinandlovin had to use such large spacers to begin with, the springs that were sent out were actually the correct springs but it would be impossible to know that the kit wouldn't work on the car without prior knowledge of the wheel setup....everything was worked out though in the end, glad it did







see you at show n go! good luck!

_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_your stance looks very nice. also do you know it those springs would fit on a mk2 

no they will not work, sorry....


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hehe ye i ws def kidding ive worked wit u guys b4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
n mrk where did those sexy sets come from? out of the gti?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Dubbin - what are you doing with those sweet black seats you had in there before??? interested in selling them? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_n mrk where did those sexy sets come from? out of the gti?

Drove all they way up to Kingston NY and picked them up from a fellow vortexer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_everything was worked out though in the end, glad it did







see you at show n go! good luck!

Yes it did, See you at Show n go!

_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_Dubbin - what are you doing with those sweet black seats you had in there before??? interested in selling them? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Well right now their in my GTI, their Scricco 16V leathers, ill IM you about them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:11 AM 4-2-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Little update...








Got the Cross-hairs on and the H4's in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Eurosport rear stress bar in








Clutch is slipping again...back to the shop








mark


----------



## dubzstoryline (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

all i can say mark is pimp pimp pimp !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2005)

sometimes the clutch cables could use a minor adjustment depending on the setup. This would cause the clutch to never entirely disengage, hoepfully this is the case. Goodluck.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow mark is a real Pimp







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

Ok, kinda pissed off at this point and show n go is looking really glim.
So heres the deal, I dropped the car off at the shop last night, weve come to the conclusion that it cannot be the clutch slipping and heres why..
1. It only "slips" when ive been driving it for a while, if the clutch was having problems it would slip as soon as i got in it and drove.
2. It only does this when its heated up and been running for a while, as in, something is heating up, and getting looser between the trans and the axels..
3. It did this prior to doing the clutch, hence why i changed the clutch, now with the Clutch, flywheel, cable and linkedge all replaced, there is no way its slipping, and or could be the clutch
4. Since my E-Break doesent work, whenever i park it i throw it in gear, if i drive all the way to work (like a 15 mile drive) put it in gear, i can push the car, even when its in gear, i also noticed that after i drive the car, take the wheels off, and put them back, when its in gear, the wheels spin, but if the car sits over night and i do this, they dont...
Today the car went to 2 transmision shops, and had a trans specilist come and look at it, everyone is stumped. I dont know what it could be, i called up NGP cause thier always a great help and they even said it could be the clutch, who knows...

anyhoo, heres a little update...
Momo Jet 280mm steering wheel...































And i got a little bored with my turnsignals, and had to add some dubbinandlovin flavor to the mix (actually im too broke to buy some in.pro's so this is the new joey mod for your blinkers, aka the dubbinandlovin mod)








Clear coat the insides of the blinker housing








Get clear lenses and from the inside, paint the outer parts black
















and wah laa (silver screws are just in to hold them in place for the pic) I like them, go with the cross-hairs well IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








mark


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I agree. Both of your cars are dedicated pieces of art. I'm 18 too, and own two vw's, I haven't done as much work or spent as much money but I know how S**t goes. Keep building YOUR car the way YOU want. If others have such a problem with it then, don't spend hours skimming through the forums. And to DUBBINandLOVIN keep up the awsome work, and don't let anyone or anything stop you from pursuing the perfect project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_I agree. Both of your cars are dedicated pieces of art. I'm 18 too, and own two vw's, I haven't done as much work or spent as much money but I know how S**t goes. Keep building YOUR car the way YOU want. If others have such a problem with it then, don't spend hours skimming through the forums. And to DUBBINandLOVIN keep up the awsome work, and don't let anyone or anything stop you from pursuing the perfect project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Perfectly put.... keep the great work up man...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (madone)*

Yay, got my front bumper back from my friend jay...wooot
Crack? where...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the bodywork is so flawless...























Resmoothed the lip as well, since the body work on it befor was really wavy... Threw the turnsignals on too, me likey...
















Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:20 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some parts comming in tommarow















mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn Mark - Things are really coming together! Glad to see it!! I can't wait to see this car in person at Show & Go!
I'm jealous of the X-hairs - you must have gotten the last pair from NGP!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-Nick


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_Damn Mark - Things are really coming together! Glad to see it!! I can't wait to see this car in person at Show & Go!

Thanks man, but i doubt ill be at show n go








Heres the deal, Right now the car is sitting without a transmission, we cant figure out why the hell this thing wont pull after its heated, Im still waiting on parts from VW and even when the parts come, we gotta see if it fixes it. Then once the transmission goes back in the car, i have a hell of alot of **** to do...
Heres the list of thing i gotta do befor showngo, and thanks to school and work, the time i have to do all of this is Friday after 5pm, and Saturday (the day befor the show)...
-Put transmission back in the car
-Put new upper heatvents/controls in
-Figure out how im going to mount the front plate (now that the bumper holes are filled) and make it look good.
-Mount Front bumper
-Install the stereo
-Install steering hub and wheel (still waiting on the hub from UPS)
-Install upper stress bar (still waiting on it from UPS)
-Clean everything, bay, interior and exterior
chances i make showngo are slim to none, but im going to work my ass off, and hopefully be able to get it there befor registration closes.
the next few days are going to be really, really interesting.
mark










_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 3:56 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

the licencse shouldnt be aproblem...i thought u said front plates were played


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_the licencse shouldnt be aproblem...i thought u said front plates were played























?licencse?
front plates are played, but so is paying 58$ tickets


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Chances i make show n go as of today.... slim to, hell ****ing yeah im going!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




































Heres the DL, got my car back, i would tell you about the problem but im lazy as hell and dont feel like typing it, so, ask me at SNG and ill tell you about it
As soon as i got the car home, i threw the front bumper on







































Yep, i guarentee im the only one with this badge...























and some pics i though were pretty coool
















more tommarow
Markkkkkkkkk










_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:30 PM 4-6-2006_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

glad to hear







to bad i cant go to SNG to see ur car


----------



## 1981Rabbitc0nv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_

o, and 1998 called, they want their smoked tailights back.
mark

_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:14 AM 3-26-2006_

...But...I like smoked tail lights...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (1981Rabbitc0nv)*

Well, wednesday i over nighted some parts from NGP and from 1800VWPARTS....hell yeah
Eurosport 16V Scricco upper stress bar, i coulent get it to fit today, ill try again tommarow
















MOMO 8010 Hub








Techtonics Chip








New vents, door sills and ebreak cover








Chip installed








Wheel and the other stuff in
















Started cleaning the bay for SNG
















More tommarow
MAAAAAAAARRRRKK


----------



## 87VDubJetta (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_












is that a APC fire extinguisher i see in ther lol i got one for free and threw it in, im deathly terrified of electrical fires


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (87VDubJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87VDubJetta* »_

is that a APC fire extinguisher i see in ther lol i got one for free and threw it in, im deathly terrified of electrical fires









no, its not an APC one.
i would never put apc anything in my cars, yeah i have it there cause my gti had an electricle fire.


----------



## RallyD (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

apc
lol


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

thats great that you made it down today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , car looking really nice man.
did you place?


----------



## 1981Rabbitc0nv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_

i would never put apc anything in my cars

10 Points for you.
I wish i still had my cab. People on this forum are helpful and arent stupid.
I seriously hate mitsubishi forums. Theyre filled with 99% idiots who cant help you because they dont know anything, who all <3 apc.
Good god I hate apc.


----------



## 1981Rabbitc0nv (Sep 12, 2005)

Nobody can take a joke there either...A piece fell off of this guys car, and i told him it was the flux capacitor time flexing adjuster. Everyone got pissed off because i guess he took it seriously or something...


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_

Wheel and the other stuff in









MAAAAAAAARRRRKK

i got home from sng and tried putting my cluster into my dash where yours is...it wont fit for me...i'm just gona leave it in the glovebox


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_
i got home from sng and tried putting my cluster into my dash where yours is...it wont fit for me...i'm just gona leave it in the glovebox









It fits, your just not trying hard enough







.
Any hoo, Update time nukkas
Well sunday was Show N Go and im really pissed off at the Cabriolet turnout







But on a good note Me and Mark (16VcabrioletofNJ) took home both first and second place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Here are some pics from the show
Congrats Mark on 1st place














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And i got Second








































Really fun day, meet alot of "interesting" cabby owners














(mark knows what im talking about)







"is that an R/C car...?"
But in other news, got a new gas cap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And my ATS are SOLD, my friend bought them off of me, i have this motto where i cant have the same wheels for more then 1 show, o well







but i guess its good cause im going back to some 15's







and thier gold... 
thats all for now, 
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 5:07 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Thanks Mark. Yes there was one Cabby owner in particular that had us laughing for most of the day. I knew when he asked me for a cup to put his Hennessy in that it was going to be an interesting afternoon. 
BTW: Did you notice that there was no intake piping or air filter going to the turbo on his car? I looked in his engine bay and there sat the intake side of the turbocharger with nothing on it! 
Then he proceeded to tell us that his car was uninsured, unregistered and that he had the plates from his mother's Honda on it. I think at that point there were 5 of us standing there talking and we just looked at each other not really knowing what to say at that point.








It was a very nice Cabby and the guy was that owned was really nice but it was apparent that it's he knew very little about his own car.
By the end of the show he and his buddys were chugging the Hennessy out of the bottle.








Congratulations to you too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now we have to figure out what do for Waterfest!


_Modified by 16vCabrioletofNJ at 8:43 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
BTW: Did you notice that there was no intake piping or air filter going to the turbo on his car? I looked in his engine bay and there sat the intake side of the turbocharger with nothing on it! !

Yep, i noticed that as well







no filters, im suprised that thing idled as smoothly as it did
















_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
It was a very nice Cabby and the guy was that owned was really nice but it was apparent that it's he knew very little about his own car.
By the end of the show he and his buddys were chugging the Hennessy out of the bottle.









I know, he dident even pronounce "cabriolet" right 1, and 2, he dident know if it was a mk1 or a mk2...i was like, wtf, they never made mk2 cabbys







and 3, he never herd of VWVORTEX.com befor







nor did he know what a good set of wheels looked like









_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Congratulations to you too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now we have to figure out what do for Waterfest!

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
about waterfest...







i have a few things planned...
1. Get clear/red tailights
2. Get Carbon fiber door panels
3. Get the recaros reupholstered in leather
4. Vr Lip and or a Stock textured one
5. 15's
and a few other things, well see 



_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 5:55 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

and i got third http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"what are those chrome things u guys got on your door handles? where do i get them? what are wheel spacers?"


_Modified by JohnA1 at 7:44 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I was there and saw all the cabby's. I walked by you're cabby at least three or four times as well as 16vcabrioletofNJ. some real nice cabby's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw those were some sick looking tires on you're wheels


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

i kno what we r doin for waterfest! we r all meeting up in the morning and cruising down!! i cant miss waterfest. ..too much fun! i think we should all autocross the cabbys too LMAO


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_i kno what we r doin for waterfest! we r all meeting up in the morning and cruising down!! i cant miss waterfest. ..too much fun! i think we should all autocross the cabbys too LMAO 

I'm down with a Cabby cruise to WF!! Not sure I want to AutoX the thing though - the MKV is for that


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_I was there and saw all the cabby's. I walked by you're cabby at least three or four times as well as 16vcabrioletofNJ. some real nice cabby's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You should have stopped to say hello. It's always nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

....so what wheels are you getting??? POST SOME PICS!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

Nah you guy's were with you're families so I didn't want to bother. 16V check you're myspace you'll see what I look like.
Kevin what happened to the pre Waterfest NJ Cabby cruise?








I wanna play nice cabby with you north jersey cabby guy's and gal's


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Congrats to you guys for 1st and 2nd place... Now you guys know why your cars are on my "top 10" cabby list... 
Anyway... I was just wondering... is this the 3rd or 4th time you re-painted?


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Yo man, where do you get all your parts? I'm trying to find some stuff to make my cabby look better, and i can't find what i want. Whered u get your gas cap? know any good places/ websites for parts and accessories for cabs? (aluminum or chrome trim, cosmetic stuff in general, and performance too)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_i kno what we r doin for waterfest! we r all meeting up in the morning and cruising down!! i cant miss waterfest. ..too much fun! i think we should all autocross the cabbys too LMAO 

i'm up for it...well should do it. i'm one usrt mani away from driving it alil


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

congrats on the win mark sorry i couldnt be down there car trouble lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_....so what wheels are you getting??? POST SOME PICS!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ither some Rota Slipstreams (Bronz), Some ATS Cups, Keskin KT1's or if someone gets the stick out of thier ass (cough cough) some Ronals... Keep your comments to your selfs about the Rotas, thier one of the nicest wheels made IMO
















_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Anyway... I was just wondering... is this the 3rd or 4th time you re-painted? 








O jesus... i knew this question would arise sometime...
Car got painted Twice
Hood 4 times
Bumper 3 times
And i cant even count how many times the lip got repainted
















I cant really have nice paint when i daily drive this car so, to keep it in show condition, i gotta spend alot of $ on paint, constantly








The car itself needs another respray, the paint on it now is shot (dont let the pics fool you, seriously) Its rough in some spots, is peeling in others, but hey, at least i can say i _drive_ my car

















_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 3:10 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatlandBMX129* »_Yo man, where do you get all your parts? I'm trying to find some stuff to make my cabby look better, and i can't find what i want. Whered u get your gas cap? know any good places/ websites for parts and accessories for cabs? (aluminum or chrome trim, cosmetic stuff in general, and performance too)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For the most part, my extierior has no aftermarket parts besides the headlights, grill and gas cap. The grill is from Futrell, the headlights are from NGP and the gas cap is from some booth at show n go







The chrome trim is stock.
all cabriolets need to look good is a nice drop and some bangass wheels


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Came down to 2 wheel choices.
1. Rota J-Mag's 15x7
Gold Centers, Polished Lip








2. Rota Slipstreams in ither Sport Bronz or Steel Grey with Polished lip.
















Keep in mind i could care less about the "euro" look, and these wheels are only 12LBS. each, and this is the motorsport cabby...
i <3 Japanese wheels








Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

j-mags all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_j-mags all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, thats what im thinking, but thier so hard to get your hands on, im talking to a company now about a set of them, ill keep you guys updated tommarow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

do some mercedes wheels


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

my opinion j mags 
but those mercedes wheels yum


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_do some mercedes wheels 









Altho it looks outstanding, its not the look im going for.
Mikhail, thanks for the boner.


----------



## missdubette (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey found a couple pictures of your car at last weekend's SnG that i had taken..


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (missdubette)*

^ Thank you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fried oreos....


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:03 AM 4-15-2006_


----------



## missdubette (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

haha fried oreos = amazingness..too bad they're so filling..can only eat a few
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if i find any more pictures..cus i still have a bunch to look through, ill send em over here


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

Some last pics befor the wheels go...?








11 PM photo shoots are the shiz, so are 1/2 mile long roads that are shut down at night... ill let the pics speak for themselves.








































The new clutch is holding up well....
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Go with the JMAGs - I'm a bit bias though...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_Go with the JMAGs - I'm a bit bias though... =]








ide run gold centers or gun metal tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Contact a guy by the name of "Wheelbay" on ebay - he has all the colors for $500 shipped last time I checked...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

Update
Yay, i got these today. No front plate ticket (54$







) and fake inspection sticker ticket







got court next wednesday...yay








I just threw them on the wall with the rest of them from this month
















So i threw the front plate on...
















brackets from the inside http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And since i need a set wheels for the next show, i had to follow my "getting wheels dubbinandlovin style chart"
1. Get wheels nobody has and or will have for a long time
2. Get wheels that would make vortex hate me even more
3. JDM wheels are always better, so get JDM wheels
4. Get wheels that stand out
5. Get wheels that make the car even more original then it already is
6. NO old school wheels or BBS's
7. Get wheels in a color everyone will question my sexuality over
So after talking with Kev he informed me or Spun wheels, and one of thier wheels fit my description perfectly...
















Just ordered them in 15 inch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In a few days ill order some Toyo Proxes T1s 195/45's
Lucky, eat your heart out.
Mark

















_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:24 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_Update
Yay, i got these today. No front plate ticket (54$







) and fake inspection sticker ticket









Fake inspection sticker!! What did you have? A paper plate taped to your windshield?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_
Fake inspection sticker!! What did you have? A paper plate taped to your windshield?

Heres a pic when i got it








it looked all messed up cause my roof leaks so it had waterdamage, then he scanned it and it came up as a fake...








it was fake tho so...


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lmao yo u make me laugh...ur like put it on the wall with the rest from this month yay! LMAO!! hahaha and then the wheel chart omg lol wheels that make peple question ur sexuality LMAO! i cant believe u got piunk though..i was hopin u would get the gold oens haha u ebtter call them n have em change the color! or get black ones...so when u get bored we can trade wheels haha


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Thank god I live in Kansas... I can rock a plate anywhere I want... I don't need any lame stickers... no emission checks. Hell I can drive down the street backwards while some yummy lesbians are having sex on my roof and things are legit. Nothing new in my books...
haha, can't wait to see what wheels you get and get them tickets figured out bro!! Luv u...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_Hell I can drive down the street backwards while some yummy lesbians are having sex on my roof and things are legit. Nothing new in my books...
Luv u...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you better chill with the luv u's....befor somebody gets the wrong impression....or did that happen 13 pages ago?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wow those wheels are sexy.
how much is the ticket for fake inspection, and what did the cop used to scan it.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_Hell I can drive down the street backwards while some yummy lesbians are having sex on my roof and things are legit. Nothing new in my books.....

the next time u have yummy lesbians on ur roof gimme a call...me n mark will fly to kansas!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_
how much is the ticket for fake inspection, and what did the cop used to scan it.

Dont know yet, have to go to court next wednesday...
And he dident scan it, turns out the guy that made my sticker (never met him, went through a friend of a friend type deal) Is making everyone in North Jerseys stickers and is using the same ID Number on the bottom of the sticker, and when he saw the digits he recognized them from the other kids he cought, so when i denied it being fake, he then went to his car and then came back to my car with a folder full of them for cars like a 95 civic, 98 camero etc etc. all using the same #















Any hoo, since there is NO POSSIBLE WAY my car would ever pass inspection, i went through another friend, of a friend whos friend works at the DMV so hees going to let me slide on through...








Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Sounds like you had a bad day! At least your car didn't get towed and impounded like my Corrado did when I was pulled over in Hoboken. Well at least I'll never forget to renew my registration again.








As for the wheels you ordered, I'm 99% sure no one else will be rockin' them at the next show.







Then again it's Waterfest, you never know what you'll see there!


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

$54 for no plate in the front? damn, mine was $65, and i got pulled over in a toll booth!


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Wrong color. Should be yellow







Come on man, if you're gonna do something illegal at least get a good fake














You need some 
NEWARK STYLZ







in you man. Good Luck in court I think it's a $540.00 ticket now.
I got one to don't tell anyone










_Modified by ANDROID184 at 1:42 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_Wrong color. Should be yellow







Come on man, if you're gonna do something illegal at least get a good fake














You need some 
NEWARK STYLZ







in you man. Good Luck in court I think it's a $540.00 ticket now.

OH MAN!!!!! $540! That sucks on so many levels!!!!


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

That's how much it was for my boy in South Plainfield last week. So that is prob with court costs and all that stuff.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

I couldn't make out the code on your ticket but here is a link to all the violation codes and related fines...
http://www.judiciary.state.nj....e.pdf
The closest one I could find was 39:8-1 Failure to inspect - $123...


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

Failure to inspect is different than False inspection


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_I think it's a $540.00 ticket now.


OUCH! That sucks. I guess I'm better off not inspecting my Cabby and taking 4 failure to inspect tickets rather than taking the chance of getting pinched with a fake one.


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

My freind did that with his Integra. He just kept going back to the DMV and getting failed stickers, then he would have some more time to ride around and not get bothered














Half the state probably has fake stickers


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_I couldn't make out the code on your ticket but here is a link to all the violation codes and related fines...
http://www.judiciary.state.nj....e.pdf
The closest one I could find was 39:8-1 Failure to inspect - $123...

Its code 39: 8-9C, i still havent found it...wtf?
if its 540$....im going to cry. Hope fully the judge will be easy on me cause ive never gotten a speeding ticket or anything so...


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:54 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Try and talk to the prosecutor. Maybe that might help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chef.stephen (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
if its 540$....im going to cry. Hope fully the judge will be easy on me cause ive never gotten a speeding ticket or anything so...

I wouldn't count on it, unless you can explain why you did it AND then prove that you are now legal. Since you can't do that you are probably screwed. From the law's perspective you are not just driving a car that failed inspection, you knowingly tried to defraud the state and drive (what the state considers) an unsafe vehicle. Any judge or prosecutor is going to expect you to prove that you brought the car to legal status or that it no longer needs to be legal (i.e. you sold it, you have turned in plated and registration etc.) before they drop or reduce the charge.
Something to keep in mind, repeat offenses of this type can result in loss of the verhicle and suspension of license. Not to mention, insurance companies look poorly on it. By the way if you were in an accident and it was discovered you have a fake inspection, you will loose all protection or chance at a claim, even if you were not at fault. If the accident is your fault (which legally it will be for driving a vehicle with false documentation) you will have no protection from your insurance company and you can be sued personally for any damages. Also, if you are convicted of this, there is a good chance your current insurance will be cancelled at the end of its term, although legally they could remove your insurance immediately.
Good luck, but might I suggest that you spend some money getting your car through inspection rather than worrying about what new wheels to get...just a thought.
Oh yeah, one last point...if you are going to do something like run a fake inspection, maybe you should be bright enough to not have obvious violations like a missing plate


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chef.stephen* »_
Oh yeah, one last point...if you are going to do something like run a fake inspection, maybe you should be bright enough to not have obvious violations like a missing plate









Or, for that matter, mention it in a public forum alongside pics of your easily recognizable car with legible pictures of your license plates.







Ever pissed off any of your neighbors?


----------



## chef.stephen (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aintgotsnogarage* »_Or, for that matter, mention it in a public forum alongside pics of your easily recognizable car with legible pictures of your license plates.







Ever pissed off any of your neighbors?









Oh yeah, that too.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (chef.stephen)*

yea i heard the price of some NJ tickets r goin up...like for failure to present any documents and sumntin else..i 4get...they went up alot! its sick! Yo Mark(16v) ur rado got towed for failure to renew registration! omg! iwas driving with an expired one but i jut did it this morning after mark told me his story...i figured they would see my car n pull me over thinking it was mark LOL n then they would see that i had an expired registration LMAO


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

During the summer I had a warrant for a unpaid parking ticket. Came out of the gym and went 6 blocks to the GNC to get some CELLTECH(creatine). I came out there was a cop by my TAHOE, for some fing reason he ran my plate while I was in the store. Said he saw me go in the store and I didn't look kosher because of my tat's and I was wearing a wife beater. Anyway long story short. My regi was also expired so I got arrested and my truck got impounded. it was a expensive day at the gym to say the least.


----------



## MistaSergio (Mar 30, 2004)

man, even tho all the Vw's for sale are up there where you guys are....

$%@$ that! ....I'm staying in Ohio/Kentucky...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_Yo Mark(16v) ur rado got towed for failure to renew registration! omg! was driving with an expired one but i jut did it this morning after mark told me his story...i figured they would see my car n pull me over thinking it was mark LOL n then they would see that i had an expired registration LMAO

Yeah it did. I was driving down Washington St. in Hoboken and went through a yellow traffic light. Next thing I know there are flashing lights behind me. The officer tells me I was being pulled over for running a red light. It was the last day of March and I guess he had to meet his quota. I give him my info and he tells me the registration is expired. I look at the card and sure enough it expired in September of 2005!







He radios in my plate number and I hear on the other end, "The car is not currently registered. It expired in September." The officer comes back and says the car is not fit to be on the road and will be towed and impounded. I asked him to give me a break and tell him I'll drive it right home (about a mile away) and park it until I renew the registration. The cop wasn't having it. Next thing I know the tow truck pulls up and takes her away. So I got two tickets, one for an unregistered vehicle for $54 and one for failure to observe signal for $85. The charged me another $85 for the tow and $25 for one day's storage.







Not a mistake I will make again!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Just read the whole thread man, badass job


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

Didn't you need wood planks for getting it onto the tow truck before? How did it like hopping up on the flat bed this time?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_Didn't you need wood planks for getting it onto the tow truck before? How did it like hopping up on the flat bed this time?

yeah usally i have to find 2x4's for when the truck arrives, and remove the plate, with out that stuff, the lip just gets constantly thrashed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (odj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odj* »_Just read the whole thread man, badass job









woot im in your sig







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

As far as judgemnets go, it is up to the judge, the listed fines are a guideline. He can throw the book at you without even blinking an eye.
I had a sister-in-law (ex) that drove her car to the 7-11, the store owner called the cops, they arrested her in the 7-11 for drunk driving, when she wasn't even in the car, and the cops didn't observe her driving....
Needless to say 6000 dollars later and 5 days in jail, she moved back to Alabama. 
1400 fine
Loss of License 6 months
2000 for lawyer
2000 for court ordered Drug awareness
600 for going to the shrink.
20 years later and she still is a Drunk...some folks never learn.
Oh her Judge's Neice was Killed by a drunk driver... that should of recused him but he didn't....he threw the book at her...............
Which he should of.
If you don't want to follow the rules of your State, then move to a state that is more lienient.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (briano1234)*

I've never ever considered making a FAKE registration.
is it not possible to get a legit one?
good luck with it all... I'm on the edge
of my seat to find out how this turns out.
ohhh and those wheels... you're not serious are you?
they match your seat belts but please.... no more pink.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_I've never ever considered making a FAKE registration.
is it not possible to get a legit one?


It wasent a fake registration, it was a fake inspection. like 75% of the inspection stickers on kids cars in NJ are fake, its almost IMPOSSIBLE to pass inspection even with just an intake here. If you have rust on your body panels, they will fail you, if your shiftknob doesent have the gears written on it, they can fail you, if your CEL doesent blink when you turn the key, they can fail you, and even if your headlights are 4 inches lower then stock, they can fail you. My friend took his WRX to the inspection place and they failed him for to much tint on his windows....the car was completely stock.
I thought my sticker was as legit as they come, as in i was told it was real. I got that sticker from a shop, a shop that does inspections, turns out the guy wasent even doing what i paid for, he was just printing up stickers and not inspectiong the cars...









_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_ohhh and those wheels... you're not serious are you?
they match your seat belts but please.... no more pink.

who knows.... who knows...








mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:07 AM 4-23-2006_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I had no idea that it was soo hard to have a car
inspected in NJ. well good luck at court, I had my registration lapse and
my inspection lapsed..... I had a bad day paying fines.
I guess NY is easier... 
I did get hasseled once by a cop
for my tint on the GTI.. it's not even that dark
but he just wanted to pull me over and check me out.
half the time I think they just wanna get a good
look at my cah


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (exboy99)*

now that im painted im not worrying tooo much about the sticker.. and im never really in haledon anyways.. soo.. yeah.. thanks for the headsup tho mark!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

bump for mark bump for wheel pics


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*



DUBBINandLOVIN said:


> It wasent a fake registration, it was a fake inspection. like 75% of the inspection stickers on kids cars in NJ are fake, its almost IMPOSSIBLE to pass inspection even with just an intake here. If you have rust on your body panels, they will fail you, if your shiftknob doesent have the gears written on it, they can fail you, if your CEL doesent blink when you turn the key, they can fail you, and even if your headlights are 4 inches lower then stock, they can fail you. My friend took his WRX to the inspection place and they failed him for to much tint on his windows....the car was completely stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_







You're right my black cabby failed for a:MOMO shift knob, no rubber on the clutch pedal, air bag light, and "SIR,you're car is to low, we can't look under to see if you have a catalic or don't" WTF










yeah, its horrible here....


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I guess coilovers would be a good choice for
jersey drivers.... go UP for inspection and dump it
as soon as you get home.....
but I couldn't imagine having to deal with
soo much stuff from the inspection guy.
next time I pass I'll tip my guy and thank
him.
I guess all the hassel is a good arguement for
the OEM+ way of modding.... that might not
get a fail from an inspector.
update on the wheels?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_
update on the wheels?

ok, so heres the deal with the wheels and tires..
Tires: when i set out to buy tires i only wanted one tire, the TOYO T1-S, by far my favorite tire ive ever owned (had them on my schmidts on my gti and loved them, i hated my 3 sets of yoko' and my dunlops) So i went to Edgeracing.com to get my tires (un beatabul prices) and i noticed the T1-S's were 78$ a piece, so i saved my cash, went back to order them and they were having a sale, 48$ a piece!!!!! got the 195-45-15's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so i placed the order, get a call 2 days later from edge reguarding my tires, thier out of stock?!







so now im pissed, they had this huge sale, and i just missed out on one of the last sets of my favorite tire (will never get them again, toyo stopped production on them), but the good news is, they are upgradeing me to the new Toyo-T1-R, which is supposed to be a much better tire (it replaces the T1-S) for the same price














(the T1-R was twice the price) so i got a set of TOYO- T1-R's in 195-45-15 comming in next week (monday or tuesday)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Wheels: So i ordered the 15 inch Spun wheels in pink, yes its ture, i ordered them in pink, shipping was 3-5 days, which means they should have been here all ready, so i call up wondering where the hell my wheels are, they reply "thier out of stock, we dont stock thoes since nobody really orderes them, should take about 3 weeks" so i say to myself...."**** that" and put the order on hold. Came back to my house and looked at the other colors, and came down to 2 choices, the black with silver lip or the gold with silver lip. Now i allready did the black wheel thing twice, so Gold it was. So i re-placed my order with the gold ones. White on gold looks damn sexy if you ask me








Do people on vortex usally hate gold wheels: yes
Do gold wheels add to the early 90's motorsport look: yes
Do gold wheels flow with my JDM style: **** yeah

so gold it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








in other news, car goes back into the shop tommarow to get all the wiring finished ie: interior lights, speedo, tach, gas guage, engine temp etc etc.
mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

JDM


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I love those wheels in gold!!!! straight pimpin jDm sTyL3 y0!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

sick


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Love the wheels. I think a better choice. Good deal with the tires to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookin good,dude


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

hey android i hope ur gunna cruise with us to the fest


----------



## elegante (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lovely wheels...I might order new wheels too..can u tell me where can I order them?


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Good deal on the tires! I have the T1-R's on my Cabby and am very happy with them. The gold wheels will look great on your Cabby. At least the next time you decide to change your wheels again ( in a few months







) you won't have any trouble selling the gold ones. I was concerned that if you went with the pink ones you'd be stuck with them for a long time.


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Even if my car is just a driving shell, with no interior im in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You should try to get a cabby GTG for the tri-state peeps going, before waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

_____********______********_____
___***______***__***____ __***___
__***_________****_________***__
_***__________ _**___________***_
_***________________________***_
_*** _________ThAnKs_________***_
__***______For Gettinng______***__
___***__________Me_________***___
___ ***______Pregnant_____***___
______***______________*** ______
________***__________***________
__________****____**** __________
_____________******_____________
____________ ___**_______________


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*








WHAT?







I always use protection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








To many cabby STD's floating around these parts






















Man what did I do at the club the other night










_Modified by ANDROID184 at 12:38 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »______********______********_____
___***______***__***____ __***___
__***_________****_________***__
_***__________ _**___________***_
_***________________________***_
_*** _________ThAnKs_________***_
__***______For Gettinng______***__
___***__________Me_________***___
___ ***______Pregnant_____***___
______***______________*** ______
________***__________***________
__________****____**** __________
_____________******_____________
____________ ___**_______________

you have way to much time on your hands, dont you have a gti to finish?


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
you have way to much time on your hands, dont you have a gti to finish?










haha, i stole if off stalkbook... i mean facebook! so technically I didn't make it. and no, I took the GTI to the junkyard. I made $3.16 from it


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_
"SIR,you're car is to low, we can't look under to see if you have a catalic or don't" WTF










LOL thats sumtin to be proud of! reminds me of when i used to work at my old job a coworker parked next to me and she came inside and was like "kevin ur car is so low...i dropped my cellphone under ur car and i had to get on the ground to reach it"







mark where r those wheels!! lol jk


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

had aride last night...







2.slow is actually fast!! lol and i love those SEATS!!!!! i mean people always say stuff liek oh those recaros r the most comfortable seats ever....n that is so true!! im in love and i want a pair!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

not to get off on a tangent but your absolutely right when i get sum money imma make sum custom brackets for my bug and install those *******


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

good idea... i might be pickin some up too LOL sorry mark u made me fall for those seats! such a trend setter


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Update: Car wont shift out of gear, so its in the shop...again.
in other lame news...heres the totally awesome wheels ive been rollin on for 2 weeks cause my Spun's havent gotten here yet...yay









Took my car to inspection after all the turn signals were fixed and all that jazz...
























Failed, for safety and emission (no horn, and blown cat)
so i got a horn.








and got my Toyo's
























until next time.
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*








Where did you get those wheels? BLINGIN
High Nox readings can also be caused by a lean a/f ratio or by the timing being too far advanced. Check those before you go buy a new cat.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

Got this email from Eurotuner today.
From: "EUROTUNER" [email protected]
To: "'mark t'" 
[email protected]
Subject: RE: Readers Rides Entry- 88 Cabriolet 2L 
Date: Wed, 3 May 2006 19:51:45 -0500 


"Thank you for your readers' rides submission.
We will try to include it in the mag asap, but please be aware there's 
a bit of a backlog we're trying to clear. 
However, we will be able to post it on the website within three or four
weeks.
regards
Eurotuner Magazine"
thatd be pretty sweet if i got in














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

gimem ur toyos!! i lvoe that last pic wit the skateboard btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mad nice


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_Got this email from Eurotuner today.
From: "EUROTUNER" [email protected]
To: "'mark t'" 
[email protected]
Subject: RE: Readers Rides Entry- 88 Cabriolet 2L 
Date: Wed, 3 May 2006 19:51:45 -0500 


"Thank you for your readers' rides submission.
We will try to include it in the mag asap, but please be aware there's 
a bit of a backlog we're trying to clear. 
However, we will be able to post it on the website within three or four
weeks.
regards
Eurotuner Magazine"
thatd be pretty sweet if i got in














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Luck


----------



## The Nothing (Oct 9, 2001)

NOx 1577 2286 Fail
HC 203 30 Pass
CO 1.15 0.0 Pass

you're running too lean


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (The Nothing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_i lvoe that last pic wit the skateboard btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mad nice

Yeah well, i got sponsored by yet another team (woop







) and ive been skating like a crazy person for the upcomming video and i was at a local spot getting a clip and i just happened to throw my board down next to my car, looked at my car, grabbed my camra, and took the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *The Nothing* »_NOx 1577 2286 Fail
HC 203 30 Pass
CO 1.15 0.0 Pass

you're running too lean








thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (briano1234)*

Just got a call from the company i ordered my Gold Spun's from....out of stock for another 3 weeks.















But i ordered what i really wanted in the first place.
Slipstream Full Royal Sports Bronze in 15's 12 LBS each
















Be here next week.
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

You are the biggest wheel wh0re ever! Nice choice though...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

PAGE 15 OWNAGE WOO HOO!

_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_You are the biggest wheel wh0re ever! Nice choice though...









Yeah he is but at least he has good taste (he didn't actually get the pink ones so I can still say that







). I think his Cabby has rocked a different set of wheels at every show. 
Nice choice on the wheels Mark! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

y didnt u juts buy the spuns on ebay..sick wheels though..i always liekd the black ones u had before


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
one for an unregistered vehicle for $54 and one for failure to observe signal for $85. The charged me another $85 for the tow and $25 for one day's storage.







Not a mistake I will make again!

That's not too bad! Here for an unregistered vehicle its $500 base fine, and any intersection related incident is a minimum $180. Not to mention your licence going up... You did well!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

omg r u serious did u order another set of wheels u dont have anything u can rock for three weeks lol ru gona do the checkers call me up damn lol if u ever have too much extra cash send some my way lolz


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_You are the biggest wheel wh0re ever! Nice choice though...









yes i guess i am...









_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_ I think his Cabby has rocked a different set of wheels at every show. 
Nice choice on the wheels Mark! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That has been my motto with my Gti as well, cant rock the same wheels twice, and so far the Cabby hasent gone to a show with a the same set of wheels as last time














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but, i think im going to stick with these Rotas for a while cause thier my favorite wheel ever, so simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In a few weeks im going to re-order the Spuns and just keep them on the back burner till the time is right


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_y didnt u juts buy the spuns on ebay..sick wheels though..i always liekd the black ones u had before

1. i dont have an ebay acount








2. The black wheels (Flik Blasts, rota knock off's) i think gave the car an outstanding stance, and looked pretty damn "motorsport/jdm" even with the 50 series tire.
The pic i sent into eurotuner was a pic with the black wheels.
<3 (now just amagine the same car, with different headlights, and bronz wheels, another inch lower)


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Yay got some work done today
Well since the swap, the fuse box has been sitting right next to my pedal cluster and it always got in the way of my clutch pedal and my foot (no other place to put it as the original fuse box is still in place)








so i moved it, took from 11 this morn till 4, i had to extend every ****ing wire running to the fuse box to get it that high














and remove all the heat/AC ducts (dont have heat or a/c so it dont matter)









Yes, thats a bungie cord, but hey, its better then zipties
















And once i got everything back together, it looks much much much cleaner and its much much much easier to drive








Also, finished wiring the airhorn up, and since i needed a place to mount the button, i put it right next to the ac/heat vent








thats all for today folks


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 4:12 PM 5-6-2006_


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*









horn button... but I'm working on getting the horn button
on my wheel to work.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

u should make stencils for your tires and spray them white, you knwo for that motorsports look


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

i turned 19 today, werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

happy bday meat lover!! lol i got u sumtin good...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

happy b day mark


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

happy bday mark!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Little update: Trans mounts got replaced, Got a new front flare cause the old one was shredded from thoes monster 16's, and i got the wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








On the way to getting them mounted























<3
















More tommarow
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 10:08 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

common put them on already , its only 1am


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_common put them on already , its only 1am
















Its to dark outside







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

wait am i going crazy? i thought u were getting the other wheels with the gold center?


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey if you still have the springs let me know. cause i need some. bad. email me please cause my im isn't working. [email protected] thanks. later

-Andrew


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (xrt52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbiohazard* »_wait am i going crazy? i thought u were getting the other wheels with the gold center? 








READ

_Quote, originally posted by *xrt52* »_hey if you still have the springs let me know. cause i need some. bad. email me please cause my im isn't working. [email protected] thanks. later

-Andrew

Springs are long gone... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Updates since im a crazy.
Threw the wheels on... then had my first problem, the inner part of the rim is hitting the caliper, i found this out on my frist testdrive...








it caused a nice gouge in the rim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







But you cant see it so
























So i got some 5 MM spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and longer lug bolts...








Then i looked at the car, and the back looked totally panzy without the spacers, so i was like, o well, it looks better with spacers, even if im going to rub, so i threw the inch and a quater spacers on, took it for another run, the front are good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the back doesent rub at all, even with the huge spacers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then it was Dyno Day at 1320 Performance, so new wheels just mounted, i drove down to Linden NJ to get on that dyno







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love the way the wheels look so much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Suprisingly it threw down 107 WHP and 117 Ft. Lbs if Torque after 5 Runs
















*DYNO VIDEO* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08g1zbJVbrI

Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:58 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

omg i lvoe ur cabby!! i love those wheels ...i think im gunna sell the ronals n get sum jdm wheels!!! lol such the trend setter! who wants some ronal wheels?!?!? hehe i want sum light wheels







whats the offset on the those...y were they rubbin???


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_omg i lvoe ur cabby!! i love those wheels ...i think im gunna sell the ronals n get sum jdm wheels!!! lol such the trend setter! who wants some ronal wheels?!?!? hehe i want sum light wheels







whats the offset on the those...y were they rubbin???

Thanks Kev, haha i knew this was going to happen....
As soon as i got my Cabriolet i instantly fell in love with the hardbody lines and then relized, with some JDM flavor, the cabriolet makes the perfect car to fit Motorsport/JDM style. Some one actually said to me "i bet the motorsport/JDM style takes over after you build this thing the way i think your going to"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are 40MM off set wheels which is why i was confused as well, but a set of 5MM spacers/longer lug bolts fixed everything so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i am so amazed at how this car has evolved since eric sold it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

looking good bro! JDM wheels are where its at!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_i am so amazed at how this car has evolved since eric sold it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Actually it was eric grandmas, according to the paperwork







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_looking good bro! JDM wheels are where its at!









haha werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

looks good man. wish i would have put mine on the dyno at NGP yesterday. since our motors are like the same, with the same mods im around 110 like you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

eric's grandma ...


----------



## 1981Rabbitc0nv (Sep 12, 2005)

this is actually a really sick cab. good freaking job. 

other than the pink seatbelts. im sorry but... well lets put it this way... This guy at school wears a "real men wear pink" shirt every other day. i saw a guy punch him in the stomach to where he got the wind knocked out of him, and the only reason i thought it was funny was because he deserved it for that shirt.
Real men...Do _not_ wear pink


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (1981Rabbitc0nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981Rabbitc0nv* »_this is actually a really sick cab. good freaking job. 
Real men...Do _not_ wear pink

real men don't drive DSM talon either


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1981Rabbitc0nv* »_this is actually a really sick cab. good freaking job. 

other than the pink seatbelts. im sorry but... well lets put it this way... This guy at school wears a "real men wear pink" shirt every other day. i saw a guy punch him in the stomach to where he got the wind knocked out of him, and the only reason i thought it was funny was because he deserved it for that shirt.
Real men...Do _not_ wear pink









Although i do have 1 pink shirt, it is not that one,







, The reason behind the pink belts was: people said i drove a chick car, so i was like, you wanna see ***** car? so i threw in pink seatbelts









_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_
real men don't drive DSM talon either
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_

you wanna see ***** car? so i threw in pink seatbelts















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LMAO!!


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

nice wheels







, wait no that is a very nice cabby!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i love your cabby mark i need to get 1 now lol


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

i'll take it....paypal'd you lol


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark i cant belive it man you totally deserve this car all the ups and downs uve been thru with it you better roll down with me for water fest the summers here bro yay


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

beetle bump


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_beetle bump 

More like BEETLE HIJACK!!!!!
thanks man for the "kind" words








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Qckcab (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Hey Mark, 
I remember reading SOMEWHERE in these 16 pages (lol) what ur ride height was. However, i have since forgotten lol. I just wanted to know what ur current ride height is and what it WAS when you were rubbing ur fenders. Im hoping you can help me out so im not stuck with a set of springs i cant use http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . 

Madd props on the cabby. I look forward to hopefully seeing it in person. Waterfest maybe? take care!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (1Qckcab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Qckcab* »_Hey Mark, 
I remember reading SOMEWHERE in these 16 pages (lol) what ur ride height was. However, i have since forgotten lol. I just wanted to know what ur current ride height is and what it WAS when you were rubbing ur fenders. Im hoping you can help me out so im not stuck with a set of springs i cant use http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . 

Madd props on the cabby. I look forward to hopefully seeing it in person. Waterfest maybe? take care!


I rubbed like crazy with a 60/40, but now im on a 35/40 and i dont rub AT ALL (with 15's that is)

The car most likely will be at Fest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hood pins are for honda's, keep it real


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_hood pins are for honda's, keep it real


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_hood pins are for honda's, keep it real

hood pins are for people who couldent afford a hoodlatch set up at the time...


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

u tlel them hood pin hatas!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (Kevswhitecabby)*

Updates are lame, but posting pics of your new stuff isint, so here ya go.
1 shaved trunk ala fresh paint








Cant even tell it was blue...

















Front fender flare, super duper.








more tommarow
Markkkkkkk


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

just saw ur whip at the preakness center...i like the shaved trunk..juts need the new tails to make it perfect....haha love the wheels too


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_just saw ur whip at the preakness center...i like the shaved trunk..juts need the new tails to make it perfect....haha love the wheels too

Thanks, yeah, the trunk is on <3








The bracket i made/painted to hold the plate on, think ima move the plate to the center tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

WHERES UR 3RD BREAK LITE LOL


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_WHERES UR 3RD BREAK LITE LOL


shaved


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_WHERES UR 3RD BREAK LITE LOL

how about a light for license plate , another reason to get pulled over.
by the way how did it go in the court with fake inspection ticket?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_
how about a light for license plate , another reason to get pulled over.
by the way how did it go in the court with fake inspection ticket?


Im mounting the rear plate under the rear bumper, wont have to worry about lights because i just ordered these:








Thier LED lights inside the plate bolt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i pushed my court date back till the 8th of next month so weel see...










_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:48 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Im mounting the rear plate under the rear bumper, wont have to worry about lights because i just ordered these:








Thier LED lights inside the plate bolt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i pushed my court date back till the 8th of next month so weel see...









_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:48 PM 5-28-2006_









I like those,alot. Gonna look real sharp. I bought a plate and light bracket from a truck, because I couldn't fond anything else. The shole trunk shaved looks good. What lb solenoid are you going to use to pop the trunk? Cause I was gonna leave the lock and shave everything else. Either way lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Update: **** this car.
Ok, it seems VW's like to break down at the worst possible time, and today was just one of those day.
So, a few weeks ago i called up 1320 Performance, and set up an appointment to have my car brought in for 2 things, 1. it was running lean, and 2. to get my Tach to work (something in which they needed to acquire a specilty tool for). So today being a day i had work, i called out to go down to 1320 since it was the only day they were availabul to get my car in, i wake up, go outside, and yay, this POS doesent start. what else is new.







and to top things off, the guy who id the swap shop is closed today so i have to wait till tommarow to get it fixed, causing me to miss yet another day of work.
****ing awesome. who wants it?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

ill buy ur wheels







hehe and ur car if i had the money..luv that thing


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Apparently you started something new...
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2640431


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

LMAO


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

very funny mark, very funny








in other news: More bad things happened...more....
updates tommarow


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_Update: **** this car.
Ok, it seems VW's like to break down at the worst possible time, and today was just one of those day.
So, a few weeks ago i called up 1320 Performance, and set up an appointment to have my car brought in for 2 things, 1. it was running lean, and 2. to get my Tach to work (something in which they needed to acquire a specilty tool for). So today being a day i had work, i called out to go down to 1320 since it was the only day they were availabul to get my car in, i wake up, go outside, and yay, this POS doesent start. what else is new.







and to top things off, the guy who id the swap shop is closed today so i have to wait till tommarow to get it fixed, causing me to miss yet another day of work.
****ing awesome. who wants it?

OK, update.
Since that day, a few hours later, i got it started, turned out to be just something unplugged that i got all worked up about.
So, around 12 tuesday afternoon, i made my way down to 1320, on the Parkway South, going about 70 mph, a 2x4 fell off the back of some guys utility truck, and thats right, you guess it, i was right behind him, i saw it comming so fast i couldent react, and befor you know it i was parked on the side of the parkway.








words cannot describe how ****ty i felt afterwards, my bumper is no more, the time spent on the body work to get the bumper looking the way it did went to waste, my top got a dent in it and the guy got away, ****ing ******* dident even stop, he just kept going, and no, i dident get his license plate, i was way to busy saving my life, cause at 70mph, swerving around something on the parkway is not an option. The 2x4 broke into 2 pieces on impact, one piece went under the car, the other over, my rear bumper is ****ed, the whole car is ****ed.







So, me just seeing about $1000 worth of body work just go to waste in under a second, i sat there, punched the steering wheel and continued to 1320, pissed as hell.
As i get to 1320, they got my cluster working (speedo, tac and engine temp, no gas guage cause of the aftermarket fuel pump) and barley charged me, which made me feel somewhat better.
Driving home i thought it couldent get any worse, then it did. A few miles from my house my rear suspension gave out on my drivers side, for some god forsaken reason, i dont know why, the back end dropped to the floor and now i need a new sideskirt and rear flare. at this point, i was ready to cry, seriously, im not going to say im a "manly man" or act tough, ill admit it, i wanted to cry. As i arroved home, my car looked like ****, my grill is cracked, my bumper is ****ed, the sideskirt is cracked and the rear arch is totally destroyed. Tuesday, in my books, was quite possible the worst day of my life, not only was i almost at loss with my life and my car due to the careless ness of someone strapping 2x4's to thier flatbed, but i watched something i spent so much time and money on get destroyed.
Feeling like **** all day, and 3 holes in my sheetrock wall later, i said to myself, "it could have been worse", which it could, but still.
Then wendsay come, i take it over to the shop, repair bill for the rear suspension (would have done it myself but it boggeled my mind) was just under 200$








so, exterior totally ****ed, and me close to being broke, i wake up yesturday (thursday) and drive to work.... This is where i relize the 2x4 did way more damage then i noticed, the car pulls to the left extremely hard http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and the wheel will no longer turn right, so i pull over, get AAA on the phone and have it towed back to the shop, well another $200 later, it drives straight.
So far were at 400$, one ****ed bumper, 1 ****ed side skirt, 1 ****ed grill and 1 ****ed rear arch thanks to some douch.








So that brings me to today, i wake up to go to work, and guess what, car wont start. At this point, i feel like giving up, throwing in the towel, calling it quits. But i call napa anyway, new starter: $170. 
That brings me to now, i have $130 left to my name, i need a new front bumper, new lip, new grill, have to get the rear bumper re-painted, new sideskirt, and a new rear arch. Tuesday it going to the shop to go through inspection again, and thursday is my court date. Things are the suck right now.
im sorry, but this project has to end. Its been really fun along the way but i just cant take it anymore, ive reached a point where i cant bare to drive my car anylonger, i just watch it get wrecked right before my eyes. like someone once said, "its better to burn out, then fade away", so this car i think will see the end soon, i cant sell it to anyone for i dont want to see anyone driving something i dumped my heart and soul into, i might just part it.
im sorry, mark- http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

dude - that totally sucks - Listen, don't give up on this thing just yet... I have some parts laying around and I'll give you side skirts and rear arches - FREE - They are in decent shape and just need to be painted... I also have a rear bumper that is in OK shape - you can take that too... PM me if your interested and we'll meet up...
Hope this helps,
-Nick


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Mark you'd be crazy to part it or sell it now. There can't be much left to replace on the car at this point. Unfortunately you just need to take the time to get the car sorted out. It took me three years to get the problems sorted out with my Cabby. I'm still working the bugs out of my Corrado after two years of ownership. As a matter of fact she has been sitting here idle all week awaiting parts to arrive. I've been riding my bike everywhere







. Believe me, there are days when I feel exactly like you do. One of my mechanics even told me that if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all. 
Honestly, your car has become too nice to be used as a daily driver. You need a beater for daily tranportation.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hey mark dont be down man listen id really like to help any way i can i got some money if u need to sell anything let me know if u lost my # just pm me let me know seriously how i can help


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

Nick- Thanks man, ill shoot you a PM but im not taking it for free, im giving you something in return.
Mark- What kind of bike?







but that totally sucks man, these vw's always poop out on ya when you need them most it seems http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Beetleboy- Ive always got things for sale








In other news...
Got the new starter








Then installed it.








Then i got my little LED license plate lights








How i mounted them
















I wired them to the wires where the old license plate lights used to be, so they turn on when i turn my headlights on.
















yay.
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Mark- What kind of bike?







but that totally sucks man, these vw's always poop out on ya when you need them most it seems http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


a GT Zaskar that I built myself







.
Those LED's look tight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
a GT Zaskar that I built myself







.
Those LED's look tight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Building your own bike is sweet, i built a bike out of a GT Box Series frame a few years back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

yo post pics of ur cabby in its worse moments so that when u fix it all up ull kno y u fixed it in the first place


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey man, I'll give you my stock blacked out cabby grill, I have an extra, needs the headlight bezels but everything else is good. IM me if you want it. Sorry to hear about that man. I love your car and started working on my own cabby cuz yours inspired me. Keep it going man.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

Update: 6-7-06
Since the 2x4 accident, alot was turned to junk, including my control arms, so, since 1 of them was bent out of wack, i figured what a prefect time it was to order some BFI ones with Poly Bushings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Stitch welded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








"Actual size"
















Mark


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

thats gonna be a ruff ride. I hate mine even though the car handles better. But you took you're heat out so im guessing you dont care. But it'll handle like and night and day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
a GT Zaskar

I have one of those! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i bought mine iwth stock bushings cuz these cars are noisy enough as it is


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I was considering a set of those myself. You really can't go wrong at that price. How is the quality of them compares to the OE arms? Hopefully the squeeking from the bushings won't drive you crazy.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a set of those on my car and the fit/finish is fantastic! I didn't notice any squeeking from the bushings over the short time I drove mine... (too busy listening to the misfire!)


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_I have a set of those on my car and the fit/finish is fantastic! I didn't notice any squeeking from the bushings over the short time I drove mine... (too busy listening to the misfire!)









Unfortunately if you don't keep poly bushing well lubed they will begin to squeek like mad.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Unfortunately if you don't keep poly bushing well lubed they will begin to squeek like mad.

that woudl drive me nuts


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Unfortunately if you don't keep poly bushing well lubed they will begin to squeek like mad.

Yes, BUT they also came with a little container of "super grease" to keep them lubed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyhoo, heres a little update.
Since the swap, nothing interior wise really worked (due to financial problems and time problems, i had just the motor put in, and working, nothing else) so now, im finishing what i couldent afford before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now that the guages work, i needed them to be lit at night (yes, driving this car at night was like sleep walking...i couldent see shat!) so i got these little bolts with tiny tiny LED's inside of them







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Then took out the cluster, and where the old LED's used to be








Threw them in 3 different spots for MAX LIGHTING COVERAGE!!!!!one1!11!eleven!!!11!








From inside the cluster...








And then when i turn my headlight switch on, they turn on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (blurry crappy pic, but you get the idea) Also, you cannot see the LED's from the drivers seat so the lighting looks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















yay...now i can see at night








Mark



_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 11:51 AM 6-10-2006_


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

bump


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

looking really nice man. Makes me want to send my mom money back home to pick up a cabriolet in town. But Im still hoping the guy will come down in price some. That way I will have me a little project when I return to the states.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

i swore i've seen you around Fair Lawn a couple months ago drivin' the cabby..


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DaFabolous2.0)*

could have also been me







i pass fair lawn everyday during the shcool year


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

could be possible..


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_could have also been me







i pass fair lawn everyday during the shcool year 

no it wasnt..... lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DaFabolous2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaFabolous2.0* »_i swore i've seen you around Fair Lawn a couple months ago drivin' the cabby..









proboley did, i go through fairlawn to get to schoool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_
no it wasnt..... lol





































yo lol u pass through fair lawn too haha thats so nuts...we must make people like go nuts like that day we cruised together ...we need to do another cruise...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

haha i live in fairlawn i never see any of u lol


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Update time nukkas.
Kev came over the other night....








...And dropped off my new intake mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I got bored with my engine bay theme and decided to bring the color of my wheels into the engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think the bronz/gold color on white just looks awesome








At first, i was going to send them out to powder coat befor i leave for vacation on sunday (tommarow) but i then relized, im comming back at 9:30 PM next saturday and im going to Waterama on sunday morning, leaving me no time to pick the stuff up from the painter and install it. So, i grabbed some sandpaper, grease remover, primer and paint and put my skills to the test.
The results speak for them selves.... i still got it
































1 ABD bigbore ala fresh paint.
















Thats all untill tonight.
mark











_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:56 AM 6-17-2006_


----------



## dunh8 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

beer.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dunh8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunh8* »_beer.



















































Hi lauren, vortex, meet my girlfriend.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

dayum...i must say that looks really GOOD!! the bronze with the polished is nuts....and that pic of me is horrible!! LOL y didnt u post the one of u with ur roach








o and hi girlfriend!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

Update time, wooo
Yay no manifolds
















Port/Polished lower mani








Put all the old stuff on the new one...








...and put it all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















Oh yeah, i had a VR lip lying around so...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Took like 20 minutes to install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















So, heres the deal, Waterama is next sunday, the 25th, im leaving for vacation tommarow morning at 6am http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







but, i have internet where im stayin so, should be good. See you guys at waterama!
Markkaksdlashd


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:40 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

sweet vr lip enjoy the vacation


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

looks good


----------



## holistah (Jun 15, 2005)

looking good bro keep it up!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

That manifold really looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Might have to start calling your Cabby GOLDMEMBER


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

notice any gains with the ported lower intake mani?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_That manifold really looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Might have to start calling your Cabby GOLDMEMBER



























_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_notice any gains with the ported lower intake mani?

Yeah, actually, when i first started the car after getting everything back together, it idle'd at 1200 RPM







Thats when i noticed it was getting a hell of alot more air then befor







so then i just turned the idle adjustment screw down and got it back to the normal idling range, took it for a test drive and smiled the whole time.















PS, the grand catman islands rocks!!!







so does wireless internet in the room im in







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Mark! Enjoy your vacation down there!!! I have the parts all ready for you to pick up when you get back... Drink a Margharita for me!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark your car is amazing you please help me port my manifold pleeeese


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_ Drink a Margharita for me!

will do!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























gotta love the 18 y/o drinking age
mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice use of sunscreen (or lack there of)!!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_Nice use of sunscreen (or lack there of)!!

LMAO!


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

what 18 y/o drinking age? lol


----------



## Buddha-Finger (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
will do!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























gotta love the 18 y/o drinking age
mark









Are you for real only 18







where else is it only 18???


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Buddha-Finger)*










for somereason this car looks formilair do u live in wayne by anychance?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (topless 88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topless 88* »_for somereason this car looks formilair do u live in wayne by anychance?









Ladies and Gentalmen (for thoes who dont know) this is the buyer of my car, yes it was forsale,







, but not to just anyone hees my little bro so, its not all that bad







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








His names dave, and he gets his permit in August so thats when hees taking over the car. Ive put alot of hard work into this car and i just had to sell it, it was driving me crazy using it as a daily, and i have an unfinished GTI ide like to get working on, so, i turned down multiple offers and trades and opt to sell it to my bro for his first car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hees got big plans for the car he's been doing alot of thinking and talking about it so, it should be nice to see someone have the bills and time to finish my project, which in my mind is still, a work in progress.
Stay tuned cause its going to be _*winder.faster.lower (well just a little bit...<3 rake).*_
Hees some pics of him the other day learning stick on it, dident even stall out his first try














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















take care of it, or else your getting a beat down.
thats it for now i guess.
Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 9:53 AM 7-9-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice @ss first car Dave - welcome to the gang!!! And we'll just forget all the bad things your brother said about you... j/k








*PG18 OWNAGE!!!!*


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_Nice @ss first car Dave - welcome to the gang!!! And we'll just forget all the bad things your brother said about you... j/k








*PG18 OWNAGE!!!!*


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

thanks guys comming august there will be a new build up thread so keep your eyes peeled some big plans like a short...........not gunna fnish that its a surprise


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_









x10








NICE!!!!!! First car, good luck and make sure you're bro







helps out when needed, dont let him slack







like me


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (topless 88)*

Congratulations Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forward to seeing what you have planned for the buildup. You're still going to be rocking the pink harnesses, right?


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

after pondering that question for about 13.62 secconds my answer is this.....probly ......but no matter what i do i hope it is as cool as this guy...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (topless 88)*








im selling my car to a mental..


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_







im selling my car to a mental..

















mental??? ive been told i was a mathematical genious but mental is pretty close


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

40 days till permit


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (topless 88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topless 88* »_40 days till i destroy something my brother worked very hard on








edited it for you.


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

Wow man, your Cab is looking so sick. Thumbs up! If you ever make it down to Austin Texas, I will buy you a beer.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_Wow man, your Cab is looking so sick. Thumbs up! If you ever make it down to Austin Texas, I will buy you a beer.

thanks man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my car will never make it to Texas, im scared to even drive it over 50 miles for a trip







these vw's arnt the most reliabul things ya know


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_thanks man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my car will never make it to Texas, im scared to even drive it over 50 miles for a trip







these vw's arnt the most reliabul things ya know
















when i first got my cab, i drove it to Morristown, NJm and on the way home, my alternator died, blew a tire, and top got stuck down in the rain.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_
when i first got my cab, i drove it to Morristown, NJm and on the way home, my alternator died, blew a tire, and top got stuck down in the rain.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








HOLY HELL i would have friggin left it on the side of the road right there


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_
when i first got my cab, i drove it to Morristown, NJm and on the way home, my alternator died, blew a tire, and top got stuck down in the rain.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All on the way home? Your Cabby really does have an attitude.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_
when i first got my cab, i drove it to Morristown, NJm and on the way home, my alternator died, blew a tire, and top got stuck down in the rain.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh the things I get to look forward to!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_
Oh the things I get to look forward to!
















Sign up for AAA Plus now!


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Sign up for AAA Plus now!

i second that!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_
i second that!

ill 3rd, 4th and 5th that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

Update 6-13-06
Passed NJ inspection, my car passed nj inspection....holy ****!
100% Legit. Dident throw another car on emissions or anything, my car passed EVERYTHING







I should change the name of this buildup to "i think its time for a motorsport inspired cabriolet that can pass NJ inspection build up"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks to this, it went through emissions...a new cat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And my downpipe setup, finally took some pics
















Did my calipers/brakes Black...cause red is rice. (haha kev







)
















and just some random pics i took using a fisheye and then some normal ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































I really hate to suck my own ween....but, i think this car is absolutely amazing, everytime i look at it, i dont want to sell it....\
one hell of a suprising update tommarow








Mark


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Whats that button next to the gauges a passenger eject button?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_Whats that button next to the gauges a passenger eject button?

















naw man its NAWZ!!!
actually its my mk3 ignition switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Push start.....s2000 stylz..... but you're supposed to be GDM STYLZ


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_Push start.....s2000 stylz..... but you're supposed to be GDM STYLZ
















i have a kill switch, thats just as cool


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
one hell of a suprising update tommarow








Mark

i know what it is...and i wish i was still buying it


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Your car is straight pimp! Now keep the cabby and give me the VR6'd GTI!!!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_Your car is straight pimp! Now keep the cabby and give me the VR6'd GTI!!!!









i dont know bro, my feelings tward this are really weird for some reason, never felt so strongly about a car befor








i think its because, even tho my gti was my first car, i bought it with a VR swap, altho i changed everything under the sun (see sig for build) it just felt as if it was never "my car" because someone built it then i bought it like that, see the cabby on the other hand, ive watched turn into a totally differnt machine from when i bought it to its current state, and as much of a headache it was the past year with things, that was all the fun in it, building the car. I dont know, i just dont want to see it get wrecked, but i have mix feelings. The gti is sweet, and i hate to see it go to waste, but this is "my car", nomatter what anybody does to it, it will never be thiers, and i hate to see my brother get all cought up in that, i think it would be dope if we bought a cabby and built it, but hees lazy


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

So its tomorrow... UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Congratulations on passing inspection








Feels good, doesn't it?

_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
I dont know, i just dont want to see it get wrecked, but i have mix feelings. The gti is sweet, and i hate to see it go to waste, but this is "my car", nomatter what anybody does to it, it will never be thiers, and i hate to see my brother get all cought up in that, i think it would be dope if we bought a cabby and built it, but hees lazy









Simple, keep the Cabby and sell the GTI to your brother. Just think what you could do to the Cabby with the money from selling the GTI. Chances are you'll have to sink a lot more money into that GTI than you would with the Cabby. And just think how upset you'd be if the Cabby was wrecked (whether it was your brother's fault or not). You've got blood, sweat and tears into that Cabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 

_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_So its tomorrow... UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!









Yeah man, what's the big surprise. I couldn't sleep last night I was so excited! It better be good with all the hype and loss of sleep!


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

Where's the update Cracka?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_So its tomorrow... UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!










_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Yeah man, what's the big surprise. I couldn't sleep last night I was so excited! It better be good with all the hype and loss of sleep!










_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_Where's the update Cracka?

All i have to say is, i like my bumpers like i like my woman.
























More updates tommarow...or tonight....
mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

WOW!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
i think it would be dope if we bought a cabby and built it, but hees lazy









ill build one up with u....we can drop a 1.8t in that bizzotch and paint it pink!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
ill build one up with u....we can drop a 2lT in that bizzotch and paint it white!









edited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autophiles_MKV* »_WOW!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats your old bumper you sold to kev.... Kev dropped it off at the shop and spent his money else where, it sat at the body shop unfinished so i had it painted Alpine White and now im rockin it..... Its going on for fest, then comming back off, it needs more work, i want to fill the holes where the plate goes (they dident do it







) and i want to touch up the work done... But, for now, its good.
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 11:09 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Hell yeah!!! I'm glad to see its being put to good use! I'll call you today so we can talk about what parts you still need...
*****PAGE 19 OWNED BY WF12*****


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

i say build a 4motion vr6 cabby


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Bumper looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm off to detail the Cabby. See you guys bright and early tomorrow morning!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

Thanks guys....see you all tommarow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

WOW i would have never guessed u were gettiong a shaved bumper what a suprise....


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

waterfest: tommarow.
Paint Rebar: Check








Mount bumper: Check
























Put on Graphics: Check Check Check
























Bumper needs to come back off so the holes where the plate goes can by shaved (i hate the front plate, wrecks the look of the car







) and its a few shades off... go figure








see you guys tommarow








mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:15 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

and my trunk is a few shades off too...i just weanna say...switching a trunk is a mission especially when u get stuff from mark that doewsnt work...lol i had to switch everything over....im so tired and i was raped by the bugs =(


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

bump ur totally geyyyy for not letting me have it


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (1M4d Dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1M4d Dubbr* »_bump ur totally geyyyy for not letting me have it

o well, build a replica of it








nobody is getting it...ever.


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

hey man u think that you can get me a pic of how you routed all the coolant hoses & the hoses to the heater box???
ohh & by the way I loved the way your car looked on WF...
lata man
jAMES


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (topduko19)*

Yay results are in for waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i got 7th place














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (dident even expect to place in the top 10)
1988 VW Cabriolet 1.8L 8V Mark T. Wayne NJ 76 Points
pretty sweet i guess, not sweet considering us cabby guys got put with the entire mk1 community (scricco's, rabbits, fox's etc etc.)
















Mark


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

nice job. looks great!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
pretty sweet i guess, not sweet considering us cabby guys got put with the entire mk1 community (scricco's, rabbits, fox's etc etc.) 

fox*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looks preety nice


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i just finished all 19 pages. well done...it looks like it expresses you. like an artist does through his art.
so where does all the parts money come from??? i noticed a lot of the parts were over-nighted($$$) or do you not pay rent? if i didn't have rent i could buy a different project cabby each month.
nice build all-in-all. do you still own it or is it your brothers now?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_i just finished all 19 pages. well done...it looks like it expresses you. like an artist does through his art.
so where does all the parts money come from??? i noticed a lot of the parts were over-nighted($$$) or do you not pay rent? if i didn't have rent i could buy a different project cabby each month.
nice build all-in-all. do you still own it or is it your brothers now?


Thanks man, yes, it is a reflection of me, which is why i am no longer selling it... i know, i know...
At first, i was so stoked to give it to my bro as his first car, and snag the money and finish my GTI, butttttttt, everytime i look at the car i just go "damnnnnnnnn it was such a piece when i got it and now look at it" It just has that look to it that i dont ever think ill be able to replicate if i get another mk1 (nor would i want to go through the torture it took me to get the car where it is today). I just spent way to much time and money turning a vision i had a few years back into the reality of which it is today to just go and sell it without enjoying the fruits of my labor to the fullest.
How i get alot of parts overnighted is thanks to my job and the poeple ive meet along the ways of building my gti 2 years ago(the first time







) and now this car. Alot of people have helped me with this car and deals on parts wernt a dime a dozen in my case







I also have a steady full time job which also helps







. I do not pay rent ither, im in (well about to be) in my second year of collage (community collage) which is a 20 minute commute from where i live so an apartment isint nessasary (i know, im not cool like the rest of my friends that have thier own places but my car makes up for that cause all thier cars are the suck!







) so i live in the basement of my moms house....pretty dope








mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

Got a mk3 Battery Box today...96$ from the dealer























Hey look..my old ATS's!
























mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

that last pic is sick...we need another cabby g2g


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

So... you're not selling it to your brother anymore or you are. I can't keep up.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

seriously...yo i need to hijack this thread cuz im mad.......i got a friggin ticket for 76 in a 55 today!!!!!!!!!!




























every1 was doin 75!!! why did they pick me LOL frick this who wants to buy my wheels my turbo and engine.....juts take it all!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_So... you're not selling it to your brother anymore or you are. I can't keep up.









no longer selling it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_seriously...yo i need to hijack this thread cuz im mad.......i got a friggin ticket for 76 in a 55 today!!!!!!!!!!




























every1 was doin 75!!! why did they pick me LOL frick this who wants to buy my wheels my turbo and engine.....juts take it all!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

yo remember when u hijacked my thread with fatty squirrel! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_seriously...yo i need to hijack this thread cuz im mad.......i got a friggin ticket for 76 in a 55 today!!!!!!!!!!




























every1 was doin 75!!! why did they pick me LOL frick this who wants to buy my wheels my turbo and engine.....juts take it all!























You can keep the wheels but I'll gladly take the ABA/Turbo setup off of your hands!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
You can keep the wheels but I'll gladly take the ABA/Turbo setup off of your hands!






























haha make an offer i cant refuse


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_


















Fatty squirll for president!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

thanks dubnation
























Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Throwout bearing went today







but its all fixed now.
ordered some parts... updates in a few days


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

When it started going out did it make a goofy noise. Like wooo, wooo, woooo? Mines doing this and sometimes its' really hard to get into 1st gear.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I think it made the WOO WOO...


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_I think it made the WOO WOO...









lmao WOO WOO


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

LOVE the car man. I'm lookin to buy an '83? and do a build of my own. Once again, really nice job. 
later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*

LOL i knew that would happen. WOO WOO WOO. Best way to describe a Throwout bearing going out. LOL


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*









^^ "I'm watching you!!" Beetle Boy to the rescue...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*









updates tommarow!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

WAKE UP!! I want updates for breakfast!!!


----------



## 87VDubJetta (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

why would u cover up your blingin' gold terminal clamps with the battery cover?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (87VDubJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87VDubJetta* »_why would u cover up your blingin' gold terminal clamps with the battery cover?

because i do thing like that








my pic hosting site aint workin!!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

yay, i lost all of my old pics







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
anyway, got the BFI control arms in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But, i ran into some lame ass problems along the way which caused this to take 2 days








old
























The drivers side was the problem child, when i was putting the long lbolt through the stress bar into the control arm housing it was ruff, so i tapped it with a hammer a little to get the bolt through, got it through.... Butttttttttttttttt... when i did, i also knocked off the tac welded nut inwhich it screws into















tappy tappy time








had to make everything 5/8's
























thinner brass inserts (fatter bolt)








in










































mark


----------



## golftdibrad (Mar 6, 2004)

awsome work dude. When you get time, i'd replace those bolts with grade 5 or higher though. Excellent DIY in a pinch though!


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Howd you get the timing belt cover, and and the valve cover off the old 1.8 motor that was in your cab at first? I'm having trouble getting mine off.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (golftdibrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golftdibrad* »_awsome work dude. When you get time, i'd replace those bolts with grade 5 or higher though. Excellent DIY in a pinch though!

I had grade 5 7/16th's and they were too small, the local hardware shop doesent carry grade five over 7/16 and i have 5/8ths










_Quote, originally posted by *FlatlandBMX129* »_Howd you get the timing belt cover, and and the valve cover off the old 1.8 motor that was in your cab at first? I'm having trouble getting mine off.

its so easyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (FlatlandBMX129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatlandBMX129* »_Howd you get the timing belt cover, and and the valve cover off the old 1.8 motor that was in your cab at first? I'm having trouble getting mine off.

::vin diesel voice:: boy for askin that question u shouldnt be next to a car Mr. BMX.....haha jk jk


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (Kevswhitecabby)*

i kno i kno i am ashamed







anyways i worked it out


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (FlatlandBMX129)*

my clutch lost its life today...








updates tommarow















mark


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_my clutch lost its life today...








updates tommarow















mark

hey mark whats up with your clutch, looks like you have problems with it since the day you got the car.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

That sucks Mark!!! Get her fixed up soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

16V pressure plate, 8v clutch disc and an autospec lightweight flywheel... burned up in 3 months flat....








guess im driving the car a little to motorsporty...
































mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_16V pressure plate, 8v clutch disc and an autospec lightweight flywheel... burned up in 3 months flat....








guess im driving the car a little to motorsporty...

















That shouldn't happen in 3 months unless you've been doing smokey burnouts from every stop sign or traffic light you come to. 
Never underestimate the power of the 2.0


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_







That shouldn't happen in 3 months unless you've been doing smokey burnouts from every stop sign or traffic light you come to. 
Never underestimate the power of the 2.0









Must be the gold paint! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Must be the gold paint! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thta and a cheap ckutch disc.....







go copper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

Suprisingly ive only smoked the tires once, never really beat on the car and i can count how many times the car has reached redline on both hands so this boggels my mind.
Anyway, i ordered a Spec stage 1 clutch last night from NGP, its rated at over 250HP so i think it should be just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

On my 8v IC turbo I don't even think I'm getting 200hp, and kept getting slippy clutches after a few thousand miles, starting with OEM+ Sachs, then 210mm 16v setup, both of which I was told would be fine.
definitely a lot of full boost WOT, but never dropped the clutch from high rpm. I think the torque was just too much after a while, and they would start to slip WOT in third gear.
I got the strongest clutch Kennedy makes for these cars, with extra straps and bolts and a beefy pressure plate.
The pedal is harder (aggravating in traffic...) and it scraped a little at first against the sheet of tin that seperates the block from the tranny, but it's been bulletproof.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

make sure your clutch cable is adjusted correctly , that might cause a premature failure.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (russiandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *russiandub* »_make sure your clutch cable is adjusted correctly , that might cause a premature failure.

i think thats the culprit in this situation. My Clutch cable was an adj. Coffle one and so i adjusted it/tightened it to make the pedal catch on the floor, i think it was was too tight now that i think of it but o well


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Yay a packedge came today








Oh would you look at that. Rated to 255 FT /LBS of torque spec stage 1. Thanks NGP.
















2 weeks and counting without a car of my own.
































Also got more goodies today that i forgot to take pics of and am to lazy to do so now: EBC green stuff front pads, Yellow Laminex for the x-hairs







, a OEM rear main seal for the tranny AND i finally got my rear mk3 consol all buttoned up and ready for a hacking






















Mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 6:24 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

AWWW YEAH!!! Guess it's just that time of year! Just dropped mine off to get the clutch done tonight - First wouldn't work on it cause it was too low to get on the lift


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_AWWW YEAH!!! Guess it's just that time of year! Just dropped mine off to get the clutch done tonight - First wouldn't work on it cause it was too low to get on the lift
















i guess so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We gotta meet up with all the rest of the NJ Cabby Crew (hey that sounds cool, lets start a club







) Before winter, like around halloween and go to a like a grave yard or an abandon house and take some dope pics with all the leaves and stuff then get some eats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







cause by that time, hopefully all of our cars work















Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_







i guess so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We gotta meet up with all the rest of the NJ Cabby Crew (hey that sounds cool, lets start a club







) Before winter, like around halloween and go to a like a grave yard or an abandon house and take some dope pics with all the leaves and stuff then get some eats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







cause by that time, hopefully all of our cars work















Mark

I'm down with that - I can't wait for the 40 degree drives with the top down this Fall! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
I'm down with that - I can't wait for the 40 degree drives with the top down this Fall! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








mabey 50, 40 is pushing it... ill have to bust out the 1 piece late 80's ski suit for that day


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

AWW YEAH!!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i just relized i started this thread a little over a year ago


----------



## tarticar (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_i just relized i started this thread a little over a year ago









ands its only 20 pages...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Volks1470)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks1470* »_
ands its only 20 pages...
















This forum moves slow, not to many posters, but hey, its better, more work and less talk on every page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Some one buy my wheels, Nick your not the only one.


----------



## projektscirocco (Jun 14, 2003)

what wheels are those?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (projektscirocco)*

how much u sellin em for?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (projektscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projektscirocco* »_what wheels are those?

15x7 Rota Slip streams in Bronz

_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_how much u sellin em for?

390 for the rims... MINT CONDITION
475 with all 4 1 1/4 inch spacers w/ tuner lugs


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

**** **** **** **** **** I ****ING HATE MY ****ING LIFE.




















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
FU CK!!!!!








god, i am so f'in mad right now. ****
Well today sucked. ****. Anyway, i got my car back from the shop with the new spec clutch and autospec fly wheel. Got the car friday and yesturday i decided to put the new green stuff brake pads on
















Yay wooptedo, then today i washed and waxed the car cause it was so nice and i wanted to go shoot some photo's at night and i did. here they are.








































It was awesome, i was enjoying my new clutch with the top down on such a georgous night. I drove all around town for fun with my little bro, then on my way home, disaster strikes. what the **** else is new.






















So, im driving up a hill, about a mile from my house and all of a sudden it sounds like my tranny just blew into 2830402 ****ing pieces.
After i **** my pants and screamed **** 58 times i froze. stopped the car. sat there. pushed in the clutch, put it in gear and HOLY **** it sounded like World War 3 in my tranny case.
This is the 3rd clutch.
This is the 3rd time its going to the machanic for this. Usally i take it to Dennis and Doktor Dutches, they guy who did the swap because he know his ****, ask kev, he takes his cabby there too, dennis is a smart man.... BUT when i first needed a clutch befor show n go last year dennis was backed up and the only place to go was my moms friends auto shop. he gave me a good deal on the clutch install so whatever. 2 days go by and it back at his shop. he fixes it, 3 days later, its there again. 2 months go by, and the clutch is shot, so i take it back to him cause he ****ed it up the first time and he owes me what i payed him for.... a working clutch. Take it there, he installed the spec clutch, now this **** happens. ****ing god i hate this guy.
Tommarow its going to my main man dennis and im droppeding the bill of at the other guy along with a 50 minute long ****ing rant on how much he sucks at auto service. ****ing im so ****ing pissed right now. ****.
Heres how i got the car home from when it broke down, thanks steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















more tommarow
mark

















_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 7:58 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Puh-lease... my Jetta's repair bill today: $1500 + some change. Busted fuel pump, busted power steering pump, busted secondary injection pump, busted oil pan and busted wheelwell liner. Why? Because some a**hole couldn't check and maintain his tires and chucked one into the middle of a freeway lane which I could not avoid runnning over. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Puh-lease... my Jetta's repair bill today: $1500 + some change. Busted fuel pump, busted power steering pump, busted secondary injection pump, busted oil pan and busted wheelwell liner. Why? Because some a**hole couldn't check and maintain his tires and chucked one into the middle of a freeway lane which I could not avoid runnning over. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















looks like were both having a crappy day





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
looks like were both having a crappy day





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Wow dude - that sucks!!! Seems clutch jobs are quite the ***** - my mechanic called today to tell me that nobody in the area will cut my flywheel and the rear main seal (and input shaft seal) are leaking something fearce!! Gotta love old VWs!!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Bump for an update... How'd things go this morning?


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Dam dude that REALLY SUCKS THE BIG PICKELED EGG. Maybe it was just the trans time to go? Kammy I feel for you to.
Good luck to both of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
These guys said they'll help you
































_Modified by ANDROID184 at 1:38 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Puh-lease... my Jetta's repair bill today: $1500 + some change. Busted fuel pump, busted power steering pump, busted secondary injection pump, busted oil pan and busted wheelwell liner. Why? Because some a**hole couldn't check and maintain his tires and chucked one into the middle of a freeway lane which I could not avoid runnning over. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















why does this sound familiar....maybe cuz one of my wheels over the summer flew into the other lane and smashed into someones front ubmper also







lol 
mark that *** that did ur clutch job better reimburse or pay ur bill from dennis....thats ridiculous and i never wanna see u at that place again...who is it foggys??


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
mark that *** that did ur clutch job better reimburse or pay ur bill from dennis....thats ridiculous and i never wanna see u at that place again...who is it foggys??

Yeah, foggys








****ing ridiculous, talked foggys today and it was just a bunch of crap like blah blah blah im gay, blah blah blah and the car is still at my house. Talked to Allstar transmission today (kev knows what im talking about) and since dennis reccomended them their taking a look at it, tranny might have to be rebuilt.... at foggys cost.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_
These guys said they'll help you































might as well just send moe and larry while your at it


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Yeah, foggys








****ing ridiculous, talked foggys today and it was just a bunch of crap like blah blah blah im gay, blah blah blah and the car is still at my house. Talked to Allstar transmission today (kev knows what im talking about) and since dennis reccomended them their taking a look at it, tranny might have to be rebuilt.... at foggys cost.









Weaksauce... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

so fogGAys agreed to pay?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_so fogGAys agreed to pay?

no but he agreed that he has a ****** and is really gay.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

mark stop taking pictures with mercury lights as lighting, i do that to cover up what a pos my car is haha. regular shopping center lighting will be great for your car. let that white shine!


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

lol i ran over a tire on purpose once








stop bitchin like a girl mark your car still looks hot
2nd day i had my cabriolet the engine fell out the car








what suspension is that? what angle did you tighten those rear bushings at?

damn.. i just saw that dyno video you have.. gotta get them ponys up boyyy
i mean 107 is good compared to the stock 70hp 1.8, but that aba is begging for a 16v.. at least thats what it said


_Modified by ensone at 2:55 AM 9-20-2006_


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ensone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ensone* »_lol i ran over a tire on purpose once








stop bitchin like a girl mark your car still looks hot
2nd day i had my cabriolet the engine fell out the car
what suspension is that? what angle did you tighten those rear bushings at?

damn.. i just saw that dyno video you have.. gotta get them ponys up boyyy
i mean 107 is good compared to the stock 70hp 1.8, but that aba is begging for a 16v.. at least thats what it said








your engine fell out...














, when i just got this cabby 2 of 3 mounts were on the verge of letting go







.
Its a FK 60/40...i know, rake is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the 107 ponies, i think its pretty good, that vid was befor the chip install and a few other things like the port/polished mani etc.etc. But, after winter that should read about 170WHP and make a cool noise inbetween shifts.








Updates to come once i hear back from the shop and stuff and then ill start ordering the turbo parts














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

once it gets above 170 then we can start hanging out


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ensone)*

oh man i smell a turbo cabbys vid comin up...







if u get ur **** turbod by winter ill throw my engine in over the winter also


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Decided to check out the tread and holy ****. Sucks that the tranny went. I wonder what he did that would cause the tranny to go or if its just a some weird occurance that it had a case of the SMS.

Just seeing pics of the car reminds me of my White one and kinda sad to the fact that I dismembered it.








Dont give up and always do as much of your own work so you dont have to deal with idiot mechanics. Clutch jobs arent all that hard, just a matter of taking your time.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_ just a matter of taking your time.

and thats what this mechanic doesent do. This guy just rushes everything, see Dennis, at Dok D takes his time, my swap took about 2 1/2 months, yes long and yes it could have been done within a week BUT i havent had ANY electricial problems at all with this car after the first week (first week after swao was complete was just a lets work the bugs out type week) and that holds true to everytime it goes to Dok D for work, Dennis does it right, the first time.
Heres a little update, i called Dennis today and told him the situation, i told him everything and he goes "so, you ready for that 16v tranny yet?" i laughed and said "hell yeah" so, today dennis started to look for a low milage 16v tranny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I also told him about the turbo install and he said "i though you were selling this thing to your brother?" and i said "not any more, im selling the VR gti" and he goes "good, we can make this faster anyways"















so, the car is back in dennis's hands so nothing but good will come. I mean, how could it not, Dennis got 603 WHP out of a N/A air cooled vw a few years ago...








Mark


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_oh man i smell a turbo cabbys vid comin up...







if u get ur **** turbod by winter ill throw my engine in over the winter also
















heres some hints:
Usrt Ver. 3
Garret t3/t4 
6" tall FMIC
Greddy
Turbosmart
&
all winter to finish it cause im going to lease a new daily in a few days!!!!









Finally, the cabby is nolonger my daily driver and is now my main project car. finally.
Mark


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i mgiht be goin to doktor Ds soon also....







so wutcha gettin as a daily?>?
oh and i scooped up some info on the wheels


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_i mgiht be goin to doktor Ds soon also....







so wutcha gettin as a daily?>?
oh and i scooped up some info on the wheels

1 word: Hell yeah and hell yeah




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

so ur gettin a hell yea as a daily driver?














lol jk


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_so ur gettin a hell yea as a daily driver?














lol jk

nah, hell yeah to dok d, idk what i want, i wanted a jeep but driving my moms 01 Jeep around makes me want to rub my d!ck with sandpaper rather then paying for the gas cause that ish guzzels it down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

get a new rabbit son...im thinkin of leasin one


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_get a new rabbit son...im thinkin of leasin one

no, no more vw's right now.
i want like an explorer or some ****, mabeyyyyyyy a wrangler 4 cyl


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
no, no more vw's right now.
i want like an explorer or some ****, mabeyyyyyyy a wrangler 4 cyl









Im sorry thats gay....a 4 banger wrangler...come on dude,







I know we live in Jersey and all







. Can I play with you guys after I get my I.T.B'S on







. I had fun on the highway after the last cabby gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Good Luck Mark, good move on the 16v trans too...im getting one also, tired of these short azz gears on these freakin a3 aug's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

wranglers are hhot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ensone)*

the 16v tranny has longer gears than a mk3 020??


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

http://www.scirocco.org/gears/
mk3 tranny codes (CHE,AMC, DFQ,)
according to the chart i downloaded im gonna be going 167mph with a stock tranny if i get 205/60-14 wheels with an mk3 tranny
i dont know wether to beleive it or not


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Not to get too off topic, but as the owner of a 4 banger Wrangler I have to chime in. Get the 4.0L!!! And none of this minivan powered '07 crap!! The 4 bangers do no better on gas than the sixes adn they're anemic. I'm a glutton for punishment so I'm sticking with a 4 banger in mine, but it'll be cammed with a bumped CR, etc. And pic of mine, just for ensone:








Fortunately my engine/trans didn't fall out of my cabby, but it's still missing an engine/trans bolt or two. I did replace the one missing front mount bolt. The rear mount's still broken from that bolt being missing, though. Man did those hacks that worked on this thing do half assed work!!!


_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 9:23 AM 9-21-2006_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, BTW, I average about 14 mpg in my Wrangler. Hence why I got my Cabby!!! That and i miss Auto-xing...
So what's up with the trans? Any word yet?


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

202hp
237ft-lb of torque
17 city /19 hwy*
on the 2007 ruby
theres an extended version of it 2
personaly i dont like the 07 but when they get that srt version im prob gonna change my mind


_Modified by ensone at 1:44 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## derhufwagen (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

speaking of getting a new vw, want to know who didn't get one?
dan the man walder. yup.
stop being gay, and send me the pics.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (derhufwagen)*

speaking of jeeps, i dont really care for the power as i just need it as a daily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any hoo, i got some good new: I talked to Dennis at Dok D yesturday and he got my a 16V tranny (yeah i know, in 1 day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







) Its from a 2L 16v pulled from a 92 GTi. The tranny was his friends (his friends builds and auto cross's mk1's and mk2's) and he got it for me at a damn good price. I forgot to call him today and get the gear ratio numbers but for the 1/4 mile and autocrossing this trans is going to rock







but on the other hand, crusing down the highway from now on is going to be really, really loud








Other then that, how ya like my headlights?

























Mark


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*








Bittin my stylz...lol




































They look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_







Bittin my stylz...lol




































They look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ever since i saw your cabby with them in person i HAD to have it.
sorry if im jackin yo stylz but it looks so damn tight!!!!!


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
Ever since i saw your cabby with them in person i HAD to have it.
sorry if im jackin yo stylz but it looks so damn tight!!!!!

Stop being sarcastic...lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..... So when is your car gonna have the flu?







sneezing all the time and shiz


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_
Stop being sarcastic...lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..... So when is your car gonna have the flu?







sneezing all the time and shiz









give me like 3 months and it will sneez, in a week or so ill start posting pics of the new stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

1 word: whensspringshowngo?








mark


----------



## tarticar (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

sweet picture, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kinda looks like an old photo back from when these bad boys came out. 
though I don't really get the title...when's spring show 'n' go? I don't know.








Your kinda lucky you didn't have to do that transmmission yourself, its kind of total pain in the ass.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lmao whats ur car doin there!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_1 word: whensspringshowngo?








mark


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Damit Mark... I spend some time at home being sick and I had like 10 pages of catch up reading to do...
Are you really selling your cab to you little brother?
(please say no?)


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_1 word: whensspringshowngo?


I assume you mean fall...
sundayoctobereighth


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks1470* »_sweet picture, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kinda looks like an old photo back from when these bad boys came out. 
though I don't really get the title...when's spring show 'n' go? I don't know.








Your kinda lucky you didn't have to do that transmmission yourself, its kind of total pain in the ass.









Yeah i took that pic with my new camra phone and i think it looks mad cool hahaha
I actualyl ment all showngo, its a NJ thing








I would love to do the tranny work myself and take my time but this thing is my daily driver!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_lmao whats ur car doin there!! 


Getting the Tranny rebuilt, i dont have the funds right now to do the 16v swap or the time (i want the 16v to be rebuilt as well as the housing powercoated befor it goes in) so this is a quick solution to making fall show n go next sunday

_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Damit Mark... I spend some time at home being sick and I had like 10 pages of catch up reading to do...
Are you really selling your cab to you little brother?
(please say no?)

Nope, im not selling the cabby to my brother, hees guying my mk2 (see thread in sig)

_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
I assume you mean fall...
sundayoctobereighth









Yeah, i ment fall















the 8t huh...







Im going to talk to the shop tommarow and see when im getting this thing back, if its befor show n go lets all organize a cruise to the show and get breakfest on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
the 8t huh...







Im going to talk to the shop tommarow and see when im getting this thing back, if its befor show n go lets all organize a cruise to the show and get breakfest on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark

Hopefully you'll get it back in time. Cruise and breakfast sounds like a great idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

im selling a built up 5 speed out of my cabby w/ everything you could possibly want or need that would look good in your cabby


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Hopefully you'll get it back in time. Cruise and breakfast sounds like a great idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah dude, everytime we get to english town im starving and this is how the price of food goes:
Fries- 6.00$
Hamberger- 9,000$
Water- Arm
Gatorade- Leg
Cheesesteak- a set of schmidts
chicken cheese- Free, cause thier so damn disgusting.
So i figure we stop at like ither a ihop, crackerbarrell or some other good breakfast place then go to the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

mmmm breakfast!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

car works again, clutch # 4























Broke ALL of the rivets. (spec stage 1 clutch disc)








cha bling.
















My pink belts clashed to much with the yellow headlights so...
Black RJS 3Points will replcae them, i left the pink rear straps for memories tho
























More tommarow
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

oh hell yeah!!! Glad to see that thing back up and running!!! WTF did you do to that clutch!! Have fun at S-N-G this weekend!!!








P.S. - Somebody peed in your headlights!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Your not going to SNG?!?!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i want yer pink belts


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_Your not going to SNG?!?!
 Not unless replacing the fuel relay solves all of my issues - if so I'll see you on Sunday. If not I have a feeling that I'll be doing a timing belt.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif waa waa waa


----------



## Rook da Dubber (Sep 13, 2005)

uber hot.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I can't believe you're not rockin the pink belts anymore!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_I can't believe you're not rockin the pink belts anymore!









pink belts were sold tonight for 80$ to someone with a beetle and a copy cat of my gti headliner


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

roflamo


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Hey, What exhaust system are you running on the cabby? It sounds damn good.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_Hey, What exhaust system are you running on the cabby? It sounds damn good.

custom made out of 2.5 inch pipe, highflow cat and a dynamax muffler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Cool man, it sounds good. I just started custom welding mine. It's 2.25 no cat and a resonator with a dynamax muffler too. I was watching your dyno video and noticed they sounded similar.
Lets see that sneezing snail you got hiding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4zQPhafgsIo
Heres another vid for you, top was down the other day when i took this so you can barley hear the exhaust but you hear it when i punch it around the twistys


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

you drive like grandma


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ensone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ensone* »_you drive like grandma
















just a sunny day drive, happened to have the camra


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_







just a sunny day drive, happened to have the camra


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Bump because this was on page 6!!!!








We need updates!!!


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Bump because this was on page 6!!!!








We need updates!!!

yay update time.
today i drove the car with the top down and everything worked!
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
yay update time.
today i drove the car with the top down and everything worked!
Mark

Awesome!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

LOL!!! What more can you ask for, right? Still working on that "everything working" part of the equation.


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Just want to say - This thread rocks... and it makes me want my ol' cabby back! Even with all the "isn't that a girl car?" comments, it was still in the top three of my favorite owned dubs!







x3 for you!


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

great build


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

can you pleaaassee give me the dimensions of your fake floor?????


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_can you pleaaassee give me the dimensions of your fake floor?????

do you need one....???...I have one you can have....


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_can you pleaaassee give me the dimensions of your fake floor?????

Just take your seats out, get a few pieces of cardboard, a sharpie, razor, carpet, wood, saw and spray glue and go to town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mark


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_do you need one....???...I have one you can have....

that would be great! if you make it out saturday could you bring it?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JohnA1)*

Yay, winter mode.
Winter wheels (bmw wheels with mostly flat tires







)

























Ive decided im going to stay NA this winter motor wise for a few reasons...
1. I dont want to get another clutch ment to hold boost and have it installed and the SRI should be nice with a decent cam
2. I want to work more on the rest of the car instead of the motor, like the exterior needs paint on parts, i want to have the recaros recoved and i want to completely redo the interior to a more "track car" status ie: Leather reacars, no carpet, weld-in cage, resprayed interior and all that fun stuff.
3. I think its time for Baller status wheels. You guys know what im talking about.... i wont settle for any more 1 piece wheels















And in other news.... i really do have bad luck with every car i get. The other day some mexican that barley spoke english cut me off on rt.23 in a construction van.... thanks dick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















And i sold these puppies last night

















Mark


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

That sucks on the Jeep, man!! At least it's a Jeep and some carefully applied pressure in the proper direction should remedy most of that, once the insurance has taken a look, that is.
Would've loved to have had the Rotas for my '82, but the fundage just wasn't there! Somebody is happy!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

What wheels are you getting next???


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

i like that pic! srry about ur new car mark =(


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

that sucks... sorry man


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_What wheels are you getting next???

idk... something 2 or 3 piece... with gold bolts....


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
idk... something 2 or 3 piece... with gold bolts....









awww yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

yeah, figure i might as well get 1 set of wheels and keep them...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

paint yer wintwer weels that powder blue color that looks sweet


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

this thread is so awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it makes me wish i had bought that Etienne Aigner edition (burgandy on burgandy on burgandy 35k miles







) good luck with the rest of the build


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

Wintermode!
So do you have any random Cabbie parts for sale?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_Wintermode!
So do you have any random Cabbie parts for sale?

like what, everything is forsale at the right price...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Update: ordered my 6th set of wheels tonight.








After a long debate on all sorts of things, i though i had this car figured out. My plans, again, have changed. I keep changing the route i want to go with this car, i mean, i love it too much and its fustration making perminent decisions.... like my wheels. My plan Originally was to get another set of lightweight, Japanese, relatively inexpensive wheels and focus alot on the restoration aspect of the car (recoating the undercaridge, fixing rust, doing the interior and possibley going turbo) then i got to thinking, i should just get a baller set of wheels (schmidt, bbs rm's etc etc...) and i though that was my plan... untill today. I was at work, pondering about next years show season and i was picturing my car with refinished, all silver BBS Rm's with a moderate lip, clean, and in style. Then i relized, if i dump an ass load of money on wheels, its still the same car, leaky roof, some non-noticble rust spots, ratty interior etc etc and thats just not me, seeing as i change my mind on wheels alot. so after extensive research and spending alot of time on honda forums i was informed about a wheel company called "sport max" a company, who makes light weight wheels at an affordible price.... and the wheels look amazing. So, after talking with a few places about offsets and sizes i finally found the place that is right for me... but theres a snag. The Sport max wheels i wanted only came in 2 sizes 15x7 and 15x8. The 15x8 have a HUGE step lip BUT the offset is 0 (these are ment for ae86's, rwd cars etc etc) and the 15x7's have very little lip and a 38MM offset. Now, i could run 15x7's all around, and be gay, or i can run 15x8's all around and look retarded with 4 inches of poke in the front and rubbing going on on all 4 wheels over every crack in the road...not cool. But, after doing MORE research on these wheels that i instantly fell in love with i was informed of a place down in Cali that sold these wheels sepertly!







So, today, i place an order for the First ever staggard set of sport maxs.... black with a silver lip. 15x7 fronts (38mm) 15x8 rear (0 offset) and i have the right spacers to make it all work. Finally, my car is getting the staggard wheel set-up ive been wanting for a very very long time.








Ill post pics when they come, but for now, here is a picture of them (the 15x8's, the 15x7 have a smaller lip). I like them, alot, and i think they will work nicely with the styling of my car.








Not bad for the price. If anybody else plans on running these ill seriously come to your house and smack you.

mark










_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 12:07 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

You son-of-a.... I was just pricing out these wheels in 15X8 all around on ebay... DAMMIT!!! I was going to order these last week!! You suck...








But http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the wheel choice and here are a few pics for your viewing pleasure...
























P.S. - I will have a set in 15X8 for next spring but in the silver/polished finish... Sorry










_Modified by Holden McNeil at 9:21 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Nice choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those will look sweet. What size tires will you be running? Going for the stretched look?


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

WTFFF!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dammmit for the last 2 months i thought i was going to be the first http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif nice way to ruin my day nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I seriously though i was going to be the first...o well...atleast ill be the first cabriolet








I dident want to run 8's in the front for 2 reasons- 
1. i had 8's up front on my mk2, and it rubbed like all hell around hard cornering, and i could only amagine how bad these wheel would rub because you have to space them about an inch to fit... 
2. that kinds looks retarded with that much poke up front...







(look at the pic of the car from the rear, and look at the front tire, it sticks out wayyyy to far for my taste, expesh if i didnt streatch the tires...)
Also, i will *not* be running streatched tires, im going to run my 195-45-15 toyos i all ready have up front and im going to order 2 more tires for the rear, most likely a 215-45-15... no stretch for me, thats another thing i learned not to do with my staggard setup on my mk2








mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 8:23 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

i was gunna get those for my Z


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_Also, i will *not* be running streatched tires, im going to run my 195-45-15 toyos i all ready have up front and im going to order 2 more tires for the rear, most likely a 215-45-15... no stretch for me, thats another thing i learned not to do with my staggard setup on my mk2









I'd be very surprised if the 215's fit in the rear.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
I'd be very surprised if the 215's fit in the rear.

Nothin a sawzall can't fix...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
I'd be very surprised if the 215's fit in the rear.








215's the prefect size for a 8" rim







Unless your talking about rubbing issues, which i dont think i have for 2 reasons:
1. The rear 1/4's are rolled 
2. Did you see the rake i have going on? i have like 2 inches of rear wheel gap








...and if it still rub's.... good thing i have a clipper kit to cover up the chuck of metal ill be takin out!









_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_i was gunna get those for my Z
















dammm i guess great minds really do think alike







Get them for the Z, and sell the cabby, i know deep down inside, you want to do it....
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 12:17 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
I dident want to run 8's in the front for 2 reasons- 
1. i had 8's up front on my mk2, and it rubbed like all hell around hard cornering, and i could only amagine how bad these wheel would rub because you have to space them about an inch to fit... 
2. that kinds looks retarded with that much poke up front...







(look at the pic of the car from the rear, and look at the front tire, it sticks out wayyyy to far for my taste, expesh if i didnt streatch the tires...)

Your right about the rubbing and yes they poke a whole lot but I have a few body mods coming that should help that along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (think JDM...)


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Your right about the rubbing and yes they poke a whole lot but I have a few body mods coming that should help that along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (think JDM...)


i ponder pulled arches....? 
we have to park next to each other at spring show n go this comming april.







see if anybody notices we have the same wheels....
did you know Rota just ran a special on the slipstreams in 15x8 40mm off sets for 525$ in any finish?!?!







limited quantities tho and their all ready sold out







they looked really really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wonder if they would run the j-mags with an inch wider lip.... that would be dope







just my random thoughts


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
dammm i guess great minds really do think alike







Get them for the Z, and sell the cabby, i know deep down inside, you want to do it....
mark


u just want my cabby dontcha







hehe i can see it now...ill put it up on ebay and ull be the wining bidder


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
i wonder if they would run the j-mags with an inch wider lip.... that would be dope







just my random thoughts









I wish the JMAGs were true 2pc so I could add some wider lips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to see your car with the staggered setup!!! It's gonna look hot as hell! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

i looked at those wheels for my MK3 daily but just not my style anymore..
Are you still going turbo?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_WTFFF!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dammmit for the last 2 months i thought i was going to be the first http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif nice way to ruin my day nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I seriously though i was going to be the first...o well...atleast ill be the first cabriolet








I dident want to run 8's in the front for 2 reasons- 
1. i had 8's up front on my mk2, and it rubbed like all hell around hard cornering, and i could only amagine how bad these wheel would rub because you have to space them about an inch to fit... 
2. that kinds looks retarded with that much poke up front...







(look at the pic of the car from the rear, and look at the front tire, it sticks out wayyyy to far for my taste, expesh if i didnt streatch the tires...)
Also, i will *not* be running streatched tires, im going to run my 195-45-15 toyos i all ready have up front and im going to order 2 more tires for the rear, most likely a 215-45-15... no stretch for me, thats another thing i learned not to do with my staggard setup on my mk2








mark



Theres a cabby in PA with those wheels same color.....but IZ LIKEZ THEMZ ALOTZOR


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
I wish the JMAGs were true 2pc so I could add some wider lips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i was thinking about running anoriginal set of Mugen M7's, which to my knowledge have various lip sizes and offsets.... thier just a littttttle bit mroe pricy tho then the j-mags









_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
Are you still going turbo?

Not this winter, ill br collecting parts through out the winter, but not untill mabey next summer will it have boost, theres a few things i wanna get out of the way befor i go turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_

Theres a cabby in PA with those wheels same color.....but IZ LIKEZ THEMZ ALOTZOR

God dammit. At least I KNOW FOR A FACT i will have the only staggard setup.... for now... so HA!


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

lol.....some posted those wheels here in the cabby forum about 2 months ago....not syre if the guy bought them or not he said he was





























Staggerd rocks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

Heres my motor plans so far for this winter, just thought ide post them so i dont forget them







and to give you guys some things to ponder about







Now that school gets out soon, i get to put in some extra hours in the office http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
USRT Cold Intake Gasket
USRT Crossflow 8v Intake Manifold (ABA) TB Side: Passenger
USRT Fuel Rail
4cyl Oil Cooler kit (Thermostatted/Braided Steel)
Mocal 13-Row Heat Exchanger
USRT Smartshift Linkage Kit
Coolant Overflow Tank polished aluminum
Power Steering Bottle polished aluminum
Oil Catch Can polished aluminum
3" side dump
Mild Cam
New alt.
Install TT Adj. Cam gear
mark


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

that so extreme

pg 24 owned


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (topless 88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topless 88* »_that so extreme

pg 24 owned

Hows that GTI coming along.
BUMPITUP>>>
Updates?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_
USRT Cold Intake Gasket
USRT Crossflow 8v Intake Manifold (ABA) TB Side: Passenger
USRT Fuel Rail
4cyl Oil Cooler kit (Thermostatted/Braided Steel)
Mocal 13-Row Heat Exchanger
USRT Smartshift Linkage Kit
Coolant Overflow Tank polished aluminum
Power Steering Bottle polished aluminum
Oil Catch Can polished aluminum
3" side dump
Mild Cam
New alt.
Install TT Adj. Cam gear
mark










The USRT stuff is really nice! (I was drooling over it at WF) Are you still going turbo with this?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
The USRT stuff is really nice! (I was drooling over it at WF) Are you still going turbo with this?

x2...I got a set of their 380cc injectors for my project.....
Good Deal Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
The USRT stuff is really nice! (I was drooling over it at WF) Are you still going turbo with this?


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_

Not this winter, ill br collecting parts through out the winter, but not untill mabey next summer will it have boost, theres a few things i wanna get out of the way befor i go turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

from things like inner fender rott on one of my fenders, to needing a new hood cause the one i have now has cancer all under the paint (junk yard hood







but, i was broke, and it looked good with some bondo!







) and a few more things, possibly coils, redo the front bumper, need new flares/skirts (NICKKKKKKK) recover the seats... who knows, pretty much the car needs to be taken all back apart and re done, the past year was only a mock up version














got alot of crap ahead of me







but dont we all... So, idk, turbo can wait, ill just prep for it and then one day... pshhhhhh
mark


_Modified by DUBBINandLOVIN at 2:38 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Hey guys, check out my new user name, i got banned for the dildo joke in the mk1 forum on that open poll:laugh:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any way, i just lost 6 thousand something post and 4 years worth of time, buttttttttt, heres an update.
Wheels will be here monday.
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_Hey guys, check out my new user name, i got banned for the dildo joke in the mk1 forum on that open poll:laugh:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any way, i just lost 6 thousand something post and 4 years worth of time, buttttttttt, heres an update.
Wheels will be here monday.
Mark

Wow bro that totally sucks...
Congrats on the pending wheel delivery!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

First Android184 and now you! Was it the Hamster?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_First Android184 and now you! Was it the Hamster?










haha no, it was "matt"
thanks again dude!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

haha i love that pic


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

me 2, god dammit, i hate my post count


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (topless 88)*

Wheels came today.
I'm Speechless.
































15x7 and 15x8
































Ban me once... i come back, ban me a second time.. BACK AGAIN!









Despite the fact that i paid 200$'s extra then they go for on ebay/most sites and stuff to get the only staggard set.... it was deff a well worth it. cant wait.
Wait till you guys see the next update... it whoops the **** out of this one....
Mark



_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 7:58 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Nice Mark...




































wheels look real good....stop giving me the finger to..lol











_Modified by GreenLabeLDUB at 6:22 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

GET THOSE ON THE CAR ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*

Oh hell yeah Mark!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Baller status


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

We need more updates and pictures...


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_We need more updates and pictures...









X2


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

no updates for a few days, i just dont wanna post a pic of 1 thing i wanna wait for more to come in....















Heres a pchop i did, hopefully it will look as close to this come this spring: Lower, Wider, Misfitted and Pinstriped!








Will be running a 16V lip, i just couldent do it in pchop and make it look good...
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

F**KING SOOO HOT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derhufwagen (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

don'ttt put the fiend skull, it ruins it, but other than that it looks sick as hell


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

1 pic








Got 2 Toyo T1r's (from the rotas, 195-45-15) on the front 2 wheels
BFI 4.7qt. Oil pan
New Thermostat, spark stuff, ruber oil pan gasket, Rabbit conv. trunk, i think im going to shave the keyhole, and it doesent have the 3rd brake light (why i got it) and run it without the plastic plate tub, but who knows, gotta see how the shaved trunk looks with wider wheels first








Waiting on: 2 215/45/15 t1r's
stuff from USRT, expected to be here late january due to some shop problems







, camber plates and a few more things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill keep posting as it all comes in... i love winter!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice man! Glad to see things are coming along!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

got some stuff in...
i wanted the clear and red ones, but when i saw these, i dropped a deuce in my pants!








USRT smart shift linkedge








4 new window crankers... (if you ever noticed my old ones...







) and a fuel pump relay








still have ALOT of stuff comming in.... will post as it arrives http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hell Yeah! That linkage is the biz!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Hey Mark , i would suggest to get a windage* tray for the oil pan.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i know, i have to order one, i wasent thinking when i placed the order


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

ahhh you got the smoked/red tails from black forest?


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Hey Mark , i would suggest to get a windage* tray for the oil pan.

Mark, if im not mistaken, since you have the 2.0l swap, you already have the windage tray. to my knowledge they came stock with all 2l's.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_ahhh you got the smoked/red tails from black forest?

yeahhhppppppppp

_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_
Mark, if im not mistaken, since you have the 2.0l swap, you already have the windage tray. to my knowledge they came stock with all 2l's.

yeah, idk, might get a new one jsut to get a new one tho...


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_

yeah, idk, might get a new one jsut to get a new one tho...

polish it...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_Mark, if im not mistaken, since you have the 2.0l swap, you already have the windage tray. to my knowledge they came stock with all 2l's.

i don' know about any 2.0l having it , last time i was replacing an oil pan on my 93 2.0l for a schrick 1, i didn't have a windage tray in it. go figure...


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Mark, that p-chop looks pretty sick! When you get a picture up with your new wheels, ill have to thread jack and whore out my widened steelies, they are so rad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*

so today i had tto bring your rear disc conversion in the house.........post it up rookie


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (topless 88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topless 88* »_so today i had tto bring your rear disc conversion in the house.........post it up rookie








Got some stuff.
Rear disc conversion from Euro Spec.








Holllla








toyo t1-r's for the rearrrrrrrrrr
























my bedroom









thats all.
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

PAGE 25 OWNAGE









_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







Got some stuff.
Rear disc conversion from Euro Spec.










Nice! They look like MK4 calipers. Keeping with that Motosport theme and reducing that unsrpung weight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Nice! They look like MK4 calipers. Keeping with that Motosport theme and reducing that unsrpung weight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, thier mk4 rear calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eh, idk about the weight, the box weighed a ton!








another reason for these is because my drums just dident cut the cheese, the car felt like it dident even have rear brakes!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

lookin good mark!!!!







im excited! lket me kno if u need a hand with anything! srry i missed ur call the other day... oh and did u get rear e brake cables yet?


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_got some stuff in...
USRT smart shift linkedge








still have ALOT of stuff comming in.... will post as it arrives http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mark

Let me (us) know when you get the linkz in. Is it a short shift too? and how heavy is the weighted link? I've drooled over those for months but could never manage to bite the bullet and fork over the $$$.
Do you celebrate Hanukkah?? cause you seem to always be getting goodies in the mail.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_
Let me (us) know when you get the linkz in. Is it a short shift too? and how heavy is the weighted link? Do you celebrate Hanukkah?? cause you seem to always be getting goodies in the mail.









I will let you guys know how it is, and no, its not short shift, they dident come out with that yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and its faily heavy but, not too bad.
and no, im catholic, but i celebrate christmas like 10 times a month!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

meaty.
















Thanks jay! im ready for the 15 seconds!















Mark


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Yo man, tell your pooch no more vortex azz shots..lol
Cabby is gonna look sick


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_meaty.








Mark

DAYUM!!







That looks hot. Even your dog is gettin his rocks off to it.








Are you sure they're gonna fit? They look awfully wide.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
DAYUM!!







That looks hot. Even your dog is gettin his rocks off to it.








Are you sure they're gonna fit? They look awfully wide.

Nothing a Sawzall can't handle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good Mark, looking good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_Yo man, tell your pooch no more vortex azz shots..lol


thats what i was thinking and right after i took the pic i was like to my brother "looks like dog porn"









_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Are you sure they're gonna fit? They look awfully wide.


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Nothing a Sawzall can't handle! 

took the words right out of my mouth!








yeah, im assuming ill be taking quite some metal out of the rear arch...


----------



## golftdibrad (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*









i love how you habe a few grand worth of wheels and **** in your room but the bed boxframe sits on the floor.

My kind of guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (golftdibrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golftdibrad* »_
i love how you habe a few grand worth of wheels and **** in your room but the bed boxframe sits on the floor.

My kind of guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















my grandma bought me the boxspring for xmas last year cause she felt bad that i just had the matress on the floor














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







my grandma bought me the boxspring for xmas last year cause she felt bad that i just had the matress on the floor














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_
























LMAO


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

lol
My friends parents gave me an unused bed from their guest room cuz i have a bent up futon. Free stuff rules all. 
*I wana see these wheels mounted up.
*
I almost regret letting my cabby go to my gf, so I could spend more time and money on my S1. 
I love built cabbies!!!
Keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_I regret letting my cabby go to my gf, so I could spend more time and money on my S1. 
















fixed.


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

LOL I know your right.
What's better than seeing a hot chick it a hot cabby???


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Get them mounted on the car already


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_LOL I know your right.
What's better than seeing a hot chick it a hot cabby???
















A guy driving the cabby with a hot chick in the passenger seat









_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Get them mounted on the car already









No can do, i still have to finish the suprise on them, just think "punk"


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
No can do, i still have to finish the suprise on them, just think "punk"

Oh hell yeah!! I know what your doin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Oh hell yeah!! I know what your doin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shhh, dont tell, i gotta make sure im the first to do it, oh yeah... theyre allready on order







for both sets...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Estimated delivery 
Jan 25, 2007 

Destination 
WAYNE, NJ 

Service type 
Home Delivery 

Pieces 
4

Weight 
74.0 lbs. 
Status 
In transit 










also got someting else being shipped monday that going to give my 2l some balls


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_Estimated delivery 
Jan 25, 2007 

Destination 
WAYNE, NJ 

Service type 
Home Delivery 

Pieces 
4

Weight 
74.0 lbs. 
Status 
In transit 










also got someting else being shipped monday that going to give my 2l some balls









oh noes! Did you buck up and buy a BBM??????!?!?!?!!??!?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
oh noes! Did you buck up and buy a BBM??????!?!?!?!!??!?









Lets just say, now, a BBM charger is not-doable.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

got some autotech stainless steel braided brake lines.








and i worked on _my_ gti today... (its mine again, my brother backed out of the deal to get a mustang!!!







kids these days...)








woooo.
Mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 9:09 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

how much did you shovel out?....... i don't remember you speaking of a BBM but i do remember you speaking of a certain pssssst sound and a nitrous kit is fun for a bit and much less than 75lbs and 4packages... might this be a TURBO kit!?!?!?!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_how much did you shovel out?....... i don't remember you speaking of a BBM but i do remember you speaking of a certain pssssst sound and a nitrous kit is fun for a bit and much less than 75lbs and 4packages... might this be a TURBO kit!?!?!?!
















Noo BBM, no pshhhh, and no n20.
just something simple, and fun


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Simple , fun and 75lbs hmm.. what could it be? 
by the way your mk2 looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
scrue the mustang http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Simple , fun and 75lbs hmm.. what could it be? 
by the way your mk2 looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
scrue the mustang http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

haha, by 75 lbs that was the shipping weight of the new wheels comming in tommarow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the other thing isint close to 75 lbs, its only like 12







but it makes a HUGE differance in the way my 2l is going to get up and go!!!
and thank you, and yes, mustangs are lame.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

No offense but your brother is a dope for passing up the VR!








I can't wait to see what you have in store for the ABA!!! Hopefully it's a megasquirt setup so I can steal your base maps and settings


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Nah...megasquirt isn't 12 lbs, I'm saying cam! That's about 12 lbs. Which one?


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_No offense but your brother is a dope for passing up the VR!








I can't wait to see what you have in store for the ABA!!! Hopefully it's a megasquirt setup so I can steal your base maps and settings









I can get you some of those Nick







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

Lightened flywheel is normally around 12lbs. Though some go down to 8lbs. I had a 8lb on my car for awhile, the way the car rev'd was just amazing, they do really change the engine.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_Lightened flywheel is normally around 12lbs. Though some go down to 8lbs. I had a 8lb on my car for awhile, the way the car rev'd was just amazing, they do really change the engine.

allready got one of thoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any way... my wheels came. The lips are smaller then the rear 002's but thats only cause the ET is 15 not 0, its like a 1/2 in diff. Looks very classy/JDM, i love it. I deff think i will keep these wheels for a long time
















for the sportmax haterz








Mark


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Your sticker rocks too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_ 









 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats a sexy time explosion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

lmao sexy time.... "i once had sexa time with my sisteer" lol yo mark!! I LOVE THOSE WHEELS!!! mind if i get me a set and rock em too?!?!?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

SEXY TIMEEEEE

_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_lmao sexy time.... "i once had sexa time with my sisteer" lol yo mark!! I LOVE THOSE WHEELS!!! mind if i get me a set and rock em too?!?!?






























the more i look at the gold ones the more i think ima run them on the cabby... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do it dude, just dont get gold!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats a sexy time explosion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yo man, dident rekignize you with the new username

















_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 5:49 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

well slacker no wheel next to car pics?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

too much snow on the ground


----------



## IMIRanger (Dec 2, 2006)

After spending a couple of hours reading this thread I feel the need to shoot myself ten times over for all the crap you have gone through with this car. I am a little stressed out right now. You have the nicest cab I have ever seen! I can't wait to see more pictures! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SmA!!zZV3eDuB (Jan 26, 2007)

Yo Man Great project you got going, i went thru some of the old pages and i thoguht that u did a great job after everything that has gone rong but great job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS have u ever bought your car down to the car shows over in spring valley??


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SmA!!zZV3eDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMIRanger* »_After spending a couple of hours reading this thread I feel the need to shoot myself ten times over for all the crap you have gone through with this car. I am a little stressed out right now. You have the nicest cab I have ever seen! I can't wait to see more pictures! Keep up the good work!

thank you very much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *SmA!!zZV3eDuB* »_Yo Man Great project you got going, i went thru some of the old pages and i thoguht that u did a great job after everything that has gone rong but great job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS have u ever bought your car down to the car shows over in spring valley??

Thanks man, but i havent really gone to any far shows other then the sho n go's and waterfest down at english town, last year this car wasent ready to be driven long distances so i never made alot of shows


----------



## SmA!!zZV3eDuB (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Where is Show n Go at and wut time does it come around??


----------



## SmA!!zZV3eDuB (Jan 26, 2007)

Where is Show n Go at and wut time does it come around??


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

omg u fking wheel whore


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmA!!zZV3eDuB* »_Where is Show n Go at and wut time does it come around??

english town, beginning of april.


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_omg u fking wheel whore


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

it was bitter cold outside today, so i bought a cheeseburger from wendys and i got to thinking...
















i was to lazy to put the front spacer on, but you almost get the idea







and that damn front bumper needs to be painted the proper color







and i need a new hood, and i hate my front plate.








just about right..









mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 10:04 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Wait WHAT!!?!? Your running a spacer on an ET0 wheel!! (rear) Your the man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Wait WHAT!!?!? Your running a spacer on an ET0 wheel!! (rear) Your the man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















no no re-read, im running an inch spacer on the front, it will make the rim flush with the flare.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

hells yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

did u paint and shave this car yourself? or was it like that when u bought it?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







no no re-read, im running an inch spacer on the front, it will make the rim flush with the flare.

Got it








My wife said you should use your extra wheels as your bed frame


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

WOW! They look hot.








When are you going to try the gold ones?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looking sick , i love it


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

looks great cant wait to see it with the gold wheels


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Today i got a packedge in the mail.
Inside was a SRI.
















The insides, let me show you it







(insert pic of kitten)
























Found it on ebay and hounded it down until i won it a few weeks ago. It was made for OBD2 and here are the specs..
-overall plenum lenght 13.25 inches
-overall distance from cylinder head 11 inches
-Runner length from the flange to the bellmouth 6.75 inches
-hole size at the cylinder head mounting flange 1.3125 aprox
But i have OBD1 !!!11!!
so the manifold need and now has Iac, vacuum booster, intake air sensor, fuel pressure regulator, and throttle cable mounting to make it work with my motor. the guy also weld up the old holes for the throttle body and add two other bosses, drill and tap all the holes and make a throttle cable bracket. lots of worky poo. but hey, it looks dope and now it will work! yay!
Now, its getting painted.
What color should i do...
gold
black
silver
gun metal 








Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Krinkle finish black FTW!!!!! I'm surprised you didn't get the USRT one...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Krinkle finish black FTW!!!!! I'm surprised you didn't get the USRT one...

NO KRINKLE FINISH!!! what is this the MK2 forums, seriously!
i would have gotten the usrt one but thier a little backed up right now








and plus, i paid 1/2 of what a usrt mani costs for this. shipped.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
NO KRINKLE FINISH!!! what is this the MK2 forums, seriously!
i would have gotten the usrt one but thier a little backed up right now








and plus, i paid 1/2 of what a usrt mani costs for this. shipped.

OK then.... Gloss Black FTW!!!!!








You got a great deal on this!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

gloss black, hmm idk, im really torn between Gold and silver, idk, im seriously stumped. the fate of my engine bay depends on it, the valve cover will be painted to match http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

hmmm I have an idea... Why don't you paint it silver so I can use the $5 can of gold high heat paint I just purchased on mine!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_hmmm I have an idea... Why don't you paint it silver so I can use the $5 can of gold high heat paint I just purchased on mine!!






























! DOH ! you got gold too!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
! DOH ! you got gold too!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let me know what color you go with and I'll do the opposite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Let me know what color you go with and I'll do the opposite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









gunmetal.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

rust...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_rust...

rust=lame.
im not down with the brokestatus


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_rust=lame.
im not down with the brokestatus









i guess its just a long island thing...sigh


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

go gold, match it up


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_
i guess its just a long island thing...sigh
























ima going to do gunmetal.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_















ima going to do gunmetal.

x2 FTW....Looking good mang....The more I think of the wiring mess in my engine bay till I get real ITB'S....The more a pendulm is looking good...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

oh Drew...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3051615


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

haha use the wheels as a bedframe! nick ur nuts....mark the wheels.......ARE AMAZING! i love them! and nice sri!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

im going to drop off the shaved trunk to its new owner tommarow.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_im going to drop off the shaved trunk to its new owner tommarow.
















aww you're nice taking care of your cabby freind...lol


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

sick build i seen this car a couple times on the road and maybe once at a gtg... keep up the good work


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (n0izepollution)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0izepollution* »_sick build i seen this car a couple times on the road and maybe once at a gtg... keep up the good work 

thanks bro, love your golf







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3059814









Weaksauce.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PutingVW (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_i hate my front plate.

move to PA


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (PutingVW)*

lookin like a million bucks!

















my hands were so cold








more tuesday, my mom is going to cali for a week and i got the house to myself, so i pulled it in the driveway today so i have all week to work on it peacefully and i wont have to move it back and forth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I don't know how you're working outside at these temperatures. My fingers usually go numb after 15 minutes. What's up with the new trunklid?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_more tuesday, my mom is going to cali for a week and i got the house to myself, so i pulled it in the driveway today so i have all week to work on it peacefully and i wont have to move it back and forth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Your a nut Mark! It's cold out there!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Your a nut Mark! It's cold out there!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_I don't know how you're working outside at these temperatures. My fingers usually go numb after 15 minutes. What's up with the new trunklid?

yeah, it was FREEZING outside, i worked on the car for about 2 hours and it was terrible. I had 3 sweaters on, a full face beanie, gloves and 2 pairs of pants








and i sold the shaved trunk yesturday to someone on the text








My new trunk from eurocabi should be here shortly.
















Eurocabi said "Trunk lid from Kalpesh Patel's PVW featured cabby, imported this a few years ago from England, ( carried it through Customs myself, lol ) 
he parted out his car ages ago and i just had to have it,








fully shaved with the famous Paynes bodyshop license plate recess. http://www.paynesbodytechnik.co.uk/index.htm
was going to put it on mine before that whole, "got made an offer i could nt refuse" business







"

when i saw it, i dident even think twice about it, i just had to have it. so i sold my shaved trunk and sent him the cash for this one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Trunk #4.















Mark


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*








Big box loaded into big brown van today








...wait, your moms in Cali? dude she could have picked it up


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocabi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocabi* »_







Big box loaded into big brown van today































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

so, it was another cold ass night with the cabby. 2 pairs of gloves, 2 sweaters, 2 pants and a little heater!









we have a problem.








Since this SRI has a drivers side TB, that is a problem. And since im using my original rad/fan... it hits. i cant even get the mani to lay flat, thats how bad it hits, so there is NO WAY it could possibly fit with the TB, a coupler, a MAF and my filter....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















see how it hits and its not even laying flat, and this is without the TB on...









So heres the solution. This is something thats going to cost a few bills but i just reliazed how bad ass the engine bay is going to look.





















Im going to run a 92 ish Honda Aftermarket Aluminum Radiator, Fully polished. Either a fluidlyn or obx or something along thoes lines. and thier smaller then ours, so i can mount it nicely to the side and run a pusher slimline fan up front.
Im also deleting the entire EGR system from my motor. The SRI doesent have a plug for it so ill just remove it and put a bolt through the hole in the exhaust mani, then remove the exhaust heatsheild. Im also going to look for a nice cam soon and throw in that cam gear ive had for over a year








Mark


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
So heres the solution. This is something thats going to cost a few bills but i just reliazed how bad ass the engine bay is going to look.





















Im going to run a 92 ish Honda Aftermarket Aluminum Radiator, Fully polished. Either a fluidlyn or obx or something along thoes lines. and thier smaller then ours, so i can mount it nicely to the side and run a pusher slimline fan up front.
Im also deleting the entire EGR system from my motor. The SRI doesent have a plug for it so ill just remove it and put a bolt through the hole in the exhaust mani, then remove the exhaust heatsheild. Im also going to look for a nice cam soon and throw in that cam gear ive had for over a year








Mark



Not a bad idea at all thats what im gonna run but from a 94 civic...you can also check out the specs on the rocco rad setup on the summit website....Good Luck dude... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Wow!! Sounds like a lot of work! My suggestion? Just have the intake modded slightly! Cut the end off, rotate it 180* so the TB points towards where the fuel dizzy is on a CIS car, and have it re-welded? Just a thought. Not that the polished rad won't be pimp, just trying to work smarter not, deeper into the pockets!







(Since I can't afford deeper into the pockets!)


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

well, cutting it off would be an option but then it would hit the plug wirers and the distributer and stuff.
I allready have it visioned/planned out in my head, going to run a b16 Radiator, 1/2size from fluidlyn. Really nice and tiny, will mount it on the drivers side and relocate the battery somewhere else. its going to look dope with a pusher slimline fan right behind the grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill order the Radiator once i get my paycheck on friday


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Why not just have the runner length cutdown?
By the way whats up with all the angles in it? Why is the TB angled towards the front?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_By the way whats up with all the angles in it? Why is the TB angled towards the front?

I've been kinda wondering the same thing. Hence my suggestion, but I could see how it would be close to the dist. Why doesn't it point straight across? What was the manifold originally designed to go on? Seems like a poorly designed piece, to me, if it was originally built for one of these cars.
It's still going to look great, though!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_By the way whats up with all the angles in it? Why is the TB angled towards the front?

TB is angled up front because there are 2 Ports behind it, its the only way to mount it. see pic below to know what im talking about










_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
What was the manifold originally designed to go on? Seems like a poorly designed piece, to me, if it was originally built for one of these cars.
It's still going to look great, though!

Designed for an OBD2 2l converted to OBD1, Also keep in mind its for a mk3 chassis, not a mk1, things are totally differnt bay wise, and things are going to have to be changed reguardless. Its designed EXACTLY like the USRT one internally, same ram tubes etc, the only differnce is the housing, USRT just throws a big ass can arount thier pipes and goes "this should give it enough air" while this one is almost the same, just designed a little more rugidly. The person who designed it (after talking with him for hours) races ralley vw's and is a custom fabricator, these mani's make the same amount of HP gains as the USRT ones so you can take back that "poorly designed" comment






















and they look way more badass in my opinion.








This is how it will be setup...








mark


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
Designed for an OBD2 2l converted to OBD1, Also keep in mind its for a mk3 chassis, not a mk1, things are totally differnt bay wise, and things are going to have to be changed reguardless. Its designed EXACTLY like the USRT one internally, same ram tubes etc, the only differnce is the housing, USRT just throws a big ass can arount thier pipes and goes "this should give it enough air" while this one is almost the same, just designed a little more rugidly. The person who designed it (after talking with him for hours) races ralley vw's and is a custom fabricator, these mani's make the same amount of HP gains as the USRT ones so you can take back that "poorly designed" comment






















and they look way more badass in my opinion.








This is how it will be setup...








mark









Not looking to start a fight or anything just more of a discussion. I wouldnt go as far as saying USRT or anyone else for that matter is just slapping round barrels on their manifolds to look pretty. I also wouldnt call this manifold poorly designed it was just obviously designed for another car in mind. It is a little more ruggedity because their is a lot of welds and its not round and shiny like those other expensive ones. I think I basically just reiterated what you said.

Whats the IAC motor? Wont that air going in be boost?

Also Im sure their isnt room to shorten the runners then but if you were to I believe you would see an increase in hp in the upper rpm range but obviously the trade off is low end torque.


_Modified by Cabby-Blitz at 9:10 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Wow mark, beautiful... I'm extremely impressed. Car looks HOT














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newportedition.com (Feb 8, 2007)

Hiya fella. After a full n ight readin this thread and making my eyes bleed, sweet looking ride. i like all the suttle mods you've done too. Could you send me a picture (or just post one) of the a/c vents you got in the centre of the dash. looking to get some as i never seen any in the uk before.
Many thanks from across the pond.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newportedition.com)*

did some more work tonight, i thought my fingers were going to fall off!







i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the mini heater
















but, after removing afew things, i got the mani to lay perfect with noting in the way (besides the dipstick!














)
















its starting to look like it has balls.























I COULD put the TB on and run a angled coupler and keep the original radiator and run a pusher fan but i just ordered a Puller 10" fan and a 16x14 Polished Aluminum Godspeed Radiator for a delsol today! They should be here sometime next week along with my BBM Upper Stress bar i scored off of ebay a few nights ago








yay.
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Your a baller Mark! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
















Mark

so there was this night when i was perusing through the classifieds,, and i saw this lid, and i said to myself, $10 says mark buys it. so now i own myself and you $10.. speaking of, wheres my badge?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_
so there was this night when i was perusing through the classifieds,, and i saw this lid, and i said to myself, $10 says mark buys it. so now i own myself and you $10.. speaking of, wheres my badge?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















should be here this week, i just got an email from him saying its gunna take 14 business days cause its comming from the homeland










in other news, got started on a few things, 1, no paint for the mani, im hand polishing it, i figured... might as well right?














and i painted some small things to accent the bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















test fitted the gold wheels








then i took the wheels off, simple green'd the **** out of everything so its spotles, then threw the black wheels on... spring is here







(i cant wait anylonger)
















then i sat back, looked at the car for about an hour and said to myself "damn, i wish it was 75 degrees right now, i had a t shirt on, the top was down and i was sitting here waiting for my car to warm up so i can go beat the living hell out of it."







...








...but instead i came inside, uploading pics to snapfish, posted them on vortex, now im out to get a #1 with cheese from wendy's. 
thats all for today.
mark


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Ballin? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

The gold wheels look 1000x better IMHO!!! Your car rules!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_The gold wheels look 1000x better IMHO!!! Your car rules!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

you should polished the isv. i had the same one on my car and polished it, it looked sick and it doesn't take long to do those


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah im uber stoked about running the gold ones, and i think the black ones looks dope too, sorry the pics suck, my camra wasent on the good mode it was on crappy picture mode








the trunk will be here tommarow and ill throw it on tusday and take some ass shots, these fat rubbers out back make the rear end look sick


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

gotta get some less balloon like tires on the gold wheels to set this off...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (n0izepollution)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0izepollution* »_gotta get some less balloon like tires on the gold wheels to set this off... 

ill run 205-45's on the gold wheels, ide love to run 215's like on the black wheels buttt since im running 8" up front i dont think i could do that without rubbing hardcore. The et15 on the rear is a close fit (gold wheels) from the spring and the inner part of the rim, so i cant really use a meaty tire there ither, and i want to run the same size tires all around soo..
well see, thoes are my waterfest/h20 wheels


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Jesus dood. You're pretty crafty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_Jesus dood. You're pretty crafty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








im just a straggler








so, you got rid of the mk3 for a 20th? i liked the jetta, but, 1.8t must be pretty dope eh?


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I (love) your cabby. I just busted my old cabby out today, for some summer fun. A new motor and some new interior bits. 
I say go with the gold wheels and put the black ones on your Gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

got the trunk in the mail today, thanks eurocabi! I gotta fix the crack in the corner and have it resprayed with a bunch of other crap befor the season starts, but i threw it and the new tailights on anyways.
straight bad ass.







(and yes, my rear window is crooked







)
















its getting there, i still have about 2 full loose-leaf pieces of paper filled with things to get done















mark










_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 2:58 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## JsImber (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

ya know my rear window is crooked the EXACT same way, the top was put on by the previous owner just two months before I bought it, when I took the papers to the guy who installed it he said it was the top manufacturers fault. and when I called the top place he said it was the guy who put it on was at fault.. uugh granted I was brand new to vws then.. but its still crooked. I hope I can get the window with the next top straight


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

this one is for you noize pollution.
i had 2 195-45-15 toyo t1r's left over from my rotas in my garage. So i went down to firestone, had them thrown on to see how the streatched looked, liked it because it was very subtle, so, i had them balanced. holla.
























2 updates in one day, wowzers








Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW!! My brain can't handle all the goodness in this thread...


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I miss it already 



















_Modified by eurocabi at 7:02 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

lookin BETTER THAN EVER!! i must say after all the money uve dumped into that car and making payments on ur wrangler im surprised cuz u could be rollin around in a bimmer or sumtin like ur avg wayne kid lol....mad props to u! I officially love your car!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

pchop of what is about to come.








im bored.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_rollin around in a bimmer or sumtin like ur avg wayne kid lol....mad props to u! I officially love your car!








I hate the town i live in. and most of the kids in it.... that state ment is so true tho, its so bad...


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







I hate the town i live in. and most of the kids in it.... that state ment is so true tho, its so bad...























....only cause im the same
















Looks super duper...every other word.....HAWT















Cant wait to see it, now eurocabi is gonna get like 1,000 im's for those lid's







....def a nice buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How's it run with your new intake manifold?...


----------



## #1186 (Feb 24, 2006)

lookin good bro, cant wait to see the final outcome


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_pchop of what is about to come.








im bored.









This pic leaves me speechless. All I can say is WOW!
You're putting side trim back on?


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_this one is for you noize pollution.
i had 2 195-45-15 toyo t1r's left over from my rotas in my garage. So i went down to firestone, had them thrown on to see how the streatched looked, liked it because it was very subtle, so, i had them balanced. holla.








2 updates in one day, wowzers








Mark


looks awsome... now you can get that stance dialed in with minimal rubbing hopefully...


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (n0izepollution)*

I believe its a pinstripe.
The side of the cab is a tall surface, I really like the way he splits it up with that stripe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (CISinjected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenLabeLDUB* »_How's it run with your new intake manifold?...

IDK its not running yet, still waiting on my radiator and fan setup. Ill video tape the First start up and upload the video for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
You're putting side trim back on?


_Quote, originally posted by *CISinjected* »_I believe its a pinstripe.
The side of the cab is a tall surface, I really like the way he splits it up with that stripe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


correct, a simple pinstripe over the shaved bodyline where the trim would usally lay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its does break up the side of the car better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Good idea with the pinstripe


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

very nice, you going with the vmaxx?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_very nice, you going with the vmaxx?

yeah, suprisingly enough, ive not herd one complaint, ive talked to SO MANY people with em and they all love them. Ive been looking for a stiff suspension set up, and if i can get stiff coils for that price, figured what the hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyway, threw the gold wheels on for fun befor the snow came
























fronts








the gold looks totally awesome, cept the black complements the tailights/rear more, but hey, i can swap em whenever i want so its not biggie








Then i got it prepared for the snow were getting slammed with tonight with some hefty bag wheel covers














then i tightly wrapped it up under its cover
















mark


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (n0izepollution)*

Lookin good Mark as allways....dam im gonna have a hard time parking next to you this show season


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_Lookin good Mark as allways....dam im gonna have a hard time parking next to you this show season























thanks man, but your gunna be rollin on schmidts with a fresh respray and a 16V on ITB's next show, im gunna hvae a hard time parking next to you!








this years cabby scene is going to be very competative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
thanks man, but your gunna be rollin on schmidts with a fresh respray and a 16V on ITB's next show, im gunna hvae a hard time parking next to you!








this years cabby scene is going to be very competative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well...I know you'll have snail on sooner or later







....You're also has fresh paint and that killer trunk.....just that is a few points







....but we need to guide Kev back over here















Yes it is gonna be a great cabby show season


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*

Gold does it for me.. can't wait to see the car at WF.


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

looking good for a rookie


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i say gold on gti black on cabby dude this cabby i sikkkk


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Na man, go with the gold wheels on the cabby. Black on the gti.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_Na man, go with the gold wheels on the cabby. Black on the gti.

X101010010101!!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

actually yea what he said i just thought about the whole gold and red thing ewww yea def black on the gti and then call me cause i want a ride in both haha


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

i love the gold everybody, fyi.








when the rear discs go on, im going to drop the rear a few notches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyway, today i was sitting at work with a headache so i couldent listen to my headphones, and as i was sitting there and thinking about my cabby and i was wondering how it would look with a 2 tone that started at the top of the fenders, across the hood up the piller and around the windsheild in Black Magic Pearl. Hears my reasoning, i really like the look of a black hood, but im not going to 1/2 ass it with "2tone" , the tops of boh of my fenders are shot, one has sketchy paint and the other is all scratched from me leaning on my car all the time AND i want to run a mono wiper, so this gives me the chance to shave that hole befor it gets repainted, and also, the paint around the windsheild is pretty crappy so, it needs it any way.
so when i got home i hopped on photoshop and it was like damn, that is so going to happen
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Mark


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

what about doing something with the mirrors? Black, diagonal half & half or checkered.... that can easily be a sweet flair that many over look, but it all comes down to you. it's your car-your choice and thus far you've been doing a sweet job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

I think it would look hot....thought about doing that to my cabby over the summer...saw it on a cabby here...I think g60cab but he only has windshield frame painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_what about doing something with the mirrors? Black, diagonal half & half or checkered.... that can easily be a sweet flair that many over look, but it all comes down to you. it's your car-your choice and thus far you've been doing a sweet job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i decide if i go through with this, i will have the mirrors checkerd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Just a quick thought but how about trying to color match the hood/fenders/windsheild frame to the faded black of the top color this way it looks more uniform... PS those gold rims are the biz! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







im just a straggler








so, you got rid of the mk3 for a 20th? i liked the jetta, but, 1.8t must be pretty dope eh?

I still have the Jetta, it's just been for sale for a while








And that two-tone may look a little odd when the top is down.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you might wanna paint the trunk black too otherwise thatd look weird as hell


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

unless it was cf but lets not give u more ideas on wat to do with your money lol


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

idk man... I love the car the color it is... maybe just repaint the damaged paint the same color, and fix the color of the front bumper. You can't go wrong with all white, but if you lay the black down and then don't like it, or down the road don't like it, thats more money, time, and paint. I mean the white is just so _clean_. This cabby got me into dubs, I'd hate to see it tampered with. But do what you like man, your work has always been exceptional. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dubaholic92 at 7:05 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

Yea Mark i think you should keep the hood white, looks better that way IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

mark I love the car the way it is with those gold rims!! its perfect!!! i agree with some of the above posters....u might not like how it will turn out. I think its a fresh idea and wont look bad but i duno...maybe pchop it with the top down. i think ima snag a set of thsoe wheels in black ...im in love!


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I love checkers, i say keep it klean looking, that's what I like most about your car.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

that hood is the ****







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
idk, weel see what happens, i love the white as well, but i always loved 2 tone but who knows







.
when i order a new hood it will come in semi-gloss black primer crap most likely, so ill throw it on the car and try and use my amagination, but last night i was scanning through some old pics and saw this one, and it made me want to keep it white and run a stock lip again















around this time last year


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

holy sht keep it white man please


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_










I like it how it is in this pic. Looks clean and I think the MK3 spoiler breaks up the whiteness a little. The all white lip doesn't do it for me. But again this is my opinion. I Just like where it is right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
I like it how it is in this pic. Looks clean and I think the MK3 spoiler breaks up the whiteness a little. The all white lip doesn't do it for me. But again this is my opinion. I Just like where it is right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, idk, i used to get really fustrated with my painted lip cause the paint would always crack and chip from being low, and i really like how the black lip looks, but im not feeling the VR lip anymore, ill proboley be a copy cat and run a 16v lip like a few other ppl on here are doing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyways brown came today and dropped off a few things..
*Godspeed 1/2 size radiator for a honda (going to have to do a few things to run it )
*10" puller slim fan
*BBM upper stress bar (will not stay red)
















my dog was my stress bar watch dog for a while
















all for now
Mark


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Nice radiator i used to run something like that on my 1.8t 
but my fan was 14or 16" i belive




_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:50 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Nice radiator i used to run something like that on my 1.8t 

where do you think i got my idea from?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















i talked to you about your rad setup a couple years back when you still owned that car and i used what you did, to do my own rad setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
make sure that the pipes are the same diameter as hoses, i remember i had to reweld for bigger diameter.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
make sure that the pipes are the same diameter as hoses, i remember i had to reweld for bigger diameter.


well im going to have to make a fairly big hole and have another pipe welded in cause vw needs 3 and honda uses 2







wanna do it for me?


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
well im going to have to make a fairly big hole and have another pipe welded in cause vw needs 3 and honda uses 2







wanna do it for me?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_






























the radiator


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







the radiator

I know but 3 lines?......you still gonna run an over flow tank Mark?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







the radiator

whats the third pipe for?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

ok so today was fun, i got everything in place to where its going to be, and then i took it all apart.








I really want to get the mani polished up and i started it but its taking too long and is pissing me off







So i think im going to do everything black, with the red couplers and red plug wires its going to look pretty dope i think.







I also had a dream last night (i sware on my life this is true) i dreamed i was driving on a local highway (rt 23) and that this was in the summer and i drove past a local wheel shop and saw my black wheels in the window, with black painted lips














. ive been thinking about this for a while, and then forsome reason i dreamed it







on monday when i go to work im going to walk down to the painter and ask how much heel charge cause i think it would look dope, with the silver rivets







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















pchop of what it would look like and i lowered it








mark



_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 2:49 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

um i like that pic wit the black wheels. Looks better and cleaner than the gold ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Mark... you have issues man. dreaming of wheels?! dude you need to be committed to an asylum. you should get a job at a wheel shop then at least you wouldn't be paying full pop for your fetish.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I think you should do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks absolutely sick!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PutingVW (Aug 12, 2006)

i've always been a fan of one color cars. i think the hood should stay white, it looks a lot more refined and classy IMO


----------



## biggersbetter (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

i think you should nt pait the lips. i think if you do they'll look like any old steelies. you should just leave the chrome lips. tottaly your choice just my oppinion... car looks sick by the way


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (biggersbetter)*

agreed.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark blac lips deff do it do it


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

you know the all black is pretty sick too.. i say do it.. 
not too glossy of black though


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Now that I think of it. Black is lookin good. Maybe a powder coat? But I say dont paint the new intake black. keep up with the polishing even though its a pain. the outcome will be worth it.


_Modified by dubaholic92 at 1:06 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_Now that I think of it. Black is lookin good. Maybe a powder coat? But I say dont paint the new intake black. keep up with the polishing even though its a pain. the outcome will be worth it.

for now its gunna be black, i need to save time/money so.. In the near future when i start to get a turbo set up (will start getting parts after i get my arm tattooed some more







) i plan to get a new head, like a rebuilt nice clean one, so then ill have the mani polished


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Hey Mark if you planning to go turbo in the future , why dont you throw 16v head on your aba and some nice ABF euro intake that you could buy from me







, that whould get you some nice set up and amazing looks.


think about it


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

sweet jesus


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_sweet jesus










X2...OMG


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_

X2...OMG
















X3.....OMG!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

page 30 holla @ me


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_page 30 holla @ me



YO!!!!....you did say holla right


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_

YO!!!!....you did say holla right





































yep, HOLLA!







lets dedicate page 30 to people just posting "holla"


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Holla back


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

HOLLA!


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

HOLLA!! for a cool build thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dickwitham (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

HOLLA


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dickwitham)*

HOLLA


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

HOLLA BACK YOUNGIN


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

holla at me what it dew...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (18_turbooo)*


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*









This thread could use more cowbell. HOLLA!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*








holla @ the cowbell


----------



## dickwitham (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_








This thread could use more cowbell. HOLLA!

i've got a fever, and the only perscription, is MORE COWBELL...








HOLLA


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Hyjacked by the thread creator! 
What a twist!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_Hyjacked by the thread creator! 
What a twist!

Ill holla to dat


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_
Ill holla to dat









yo kev holla @ the mani, call me


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

A big holla at'cha'ol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

holla at it.
intake pipe(abd one i just cut like 3 inches off of it), stress bar and intake mani all painted glosssy black
























upper part of my rad hose setup








holla @ my headache.
















doing all this work in the street is even more fun!























peace EGR system.








still have to do the lower rad hose crap, install the upper stress bar, tie up some loose ends, cross my fingers and turn this mofo over.
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks great man!!! but.. um... does the hood close?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Looks great man!!! but.. um... does the hood close?









thanks, and no.
it hits the support piece of the hood, tommarow ill ither cut it out or pound the **** out of it with a hammer (keep in mind im trashing this hood soon)


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Well, after lots of time extending wires, cleaning things up, setting up the lower part of the rad and checking things over i put the key in it and it started right up








YOUTUBE VIDEO
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rnucge2Gywc








but, it starts, drives and sounds sick








Mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 8:11 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

F'N awesome man!!!!! I can't wait to see your new setup in person!!! 
Also about the TB hitting the hood, can you flip it 180 and run the throttle cable underneath?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Also about the TB hitting the hood, can you flip it 180 and run the throttle cable underneath? 

no can do, there is a mount already welded to the upper part of the mani, to run it under neith would be too much work now


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
no can do, there is a mount already welded to the upper part of the mani, to run it under neith would be too much work now









Gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work!!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

sweet


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

your car is MINT, need i say more ?


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

NICE! You should run a 90 bend down and put the filter under the battery tray, Or relocate the battery to you trunk, in a sick aluminium box, and run the air filter to where the battery was.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

Sounds pretty badass. How about rearranging a few things to make the intake face forward? That doesn't irk you?


----------



## mk4jettaracer (Mar 2, 2007)

props to you for a beautiful cabby!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_NICE! You should run a 90 bend down and put the filter under the battery tray, Or relocate the battery to you trunk, in a sick aluminium box, and run the air filter to where the battery was.

i dont want to run the battery in the trunk, i had it in my mk2 and hated it. i love the way its facing right now and ive seriously been considering running a hood scoop on the next hood (nissan 84-89 300zx one)
i like the way they look, i had the same scoop on my old hood back in the day on my mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_Sounds pretty badass. How about rearranging a few things to make the intake face forward? That doesn't irk you?

no way, the look of it in person from the front just looks sick, so that does it for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif altho, i still can cut it down significantly cause im not running one of the ports in the pipe that i thought i was going to be using originally AND the rad is sitting alot lower then i had intended during mock up


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Having the battery in the back is not fun to get access to it. The trunk opening is not that big and if you have a heavy battery its hard to lift it out of a box. Raintray is prolly one of the better locations for a small battery.

By the way I just realized you no longer have bumper turn signals, where did you relocate them too?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
By the way I just realized you no longer have bumper turn signals, where did you relocate them too?

i think he relocated them into the dumpster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i've seen people do that before


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Hood scoop would be perty badass. You should put a g60 valve cover on there or something. The 2.0L one looks kinda naked. Looks good, sounds better. Nice work.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

Kudos to you Mark. I will have to see this in person.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Sweetness!! Congrats, man!


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Yay video!!!!!
Gotta love the sounds of the intake pull, good god


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (CISinjected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i think he relocated them into the dumpster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i've seen people do that before










LMFAO thats exactly where i put them







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_Hood scoop would be perty badass. You should put a g60 valve cover on there or something. The 2.0L one looks kinda naked. Looks good, sounds better. Nice work.

does a g60 valve cover go right on? ive always wondered but never searched







enlighten me!
and thanks guys, today im going to temporarly hook the fans up to a switch so i can drive it for more then 30 seconds







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_i think he relocated them into the dumpster
i've seen people do that before
LMFAO thats exactly where i put them 


Seriously tho. I've been wondering the same thing, do you just not have turns anymore? hows that work down in nj? hardly legal i'd guess


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_

Seriously tho. I've been wondering the same thing, do you just not have turns anymore? hows that work down in nj? hardly legal i'd guess









i passed NJ inspection without them (







) and when i used to daily the car i had that bumper on for like 3 months and never got any trouble... i must be lucky







I just dont have front turnsinals, the only exterior lights on the car are the headlights and the tailights


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

is this going to make it to show n go? if so how will it feel winning first place?


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_is this going to make it to show n go? if so how will it feel winning first place?

x2


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_is this going to make it to show n go? if so how will it feel winning first place?

I don't know - He has some stiff competition... 16VCabrioletOfNJ's car is serious too and in the same class! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
I don't know - He has some stiff competition... 16VCabrioletOfNJ's car is serious too and in the same class! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes he does


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*








i dont plan on taking first, my recaros are ripped up, my dash is trash, my interior is just down right pretty damn ratty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love it tho


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yay cabby looks sweet i want gti updates lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_yay cabby looks sweet i want gti updates lol

gti


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







i dont plan on taking first, my recaros are ripped up, my dash is trash, my interior is just down right pretty damn ratty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love it tho


want my cabby dash top...its not the greatest but it isnt bad...come get it for free


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_

want my cabby dash top...its not the greatest but it isnt bad...come get it for free









F-R-E-E FREE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_







i dont plan on taking first, my recaros are ripped up, my dash is trash, my interior is just down right pretty damn ratty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love it tho

Don't be so sure. Your Cabby has definitely gone through a transformation over the winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Don't be so sure. Your Cabby has definitely gone through a transformation over the winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


im gonna own all......mmmuuuaaahhhh




































I aint gonna even be able to touch either car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

Well, I wish all the serious "show-ers" good luck. I'll prob stick mine in a few shows, just to get some "ooo's" and "aaaaahhh's" from what's under the hood. When it comes to H2O? Beater class!! After all, that's what it is. It's dented and worn, but it'll run great when the motor's done!


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

Speaking of H2O...
Mark you should expect 2 Mk2 VRs from Texas to give you some competition. So get that Mk2 up and goin'.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_Speaking of H2O...
Mark you should expect 2 Mk2 VRs from Texas to give you some competition. So get that Mk2 up and goin'.








the cabby is going to H20 this year.
got some work dont today cause it was nice. Still need to finish the wiring for the fan (temporary) switch.








running it as a pusher. the fan blows really hard too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








dont mind the crappy pics my digi cam broke and now i gotta use my cell. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
mark


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

OMG Mark is this the 2nd or 3rd engine err semi engine swap you have done... 
You go through more engines and more rims... LOL I bet we could have a pick and pull at Marks house... 
You know I love you... LOL
Car looks good... I really love your cabby...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*








a pick-n-pull








we can thoes at quite a few cabby owners houses in NJ














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

hollaaaaaaa


----------



## vdub corona (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

hey was up man ey do u still have those spacers u had a while back and if u do.... do wanna sell give me a price and we'll see whats up


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vdub corona)*

peace.








yay.








what am i getting myself into...








i drove it on main roads today just like this for like 20 minutes. hella fun time... almost there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 8:58 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

wire those tailights yet?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

That last picture is badass!!!! I can't wait to see this thing!!!! You coming to PAR this week??


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_wire those tailights yet?









the brake lights work so far...








almost there!

_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_That last picture is badass!!!! I can't wait to see this thing!!!! You coming to PAR this week??

its thursday right? ill most defintly be there if today i can get my hood to lay flat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
the brake lights work so far...







almost there!
its thursday right? ill most defintly be there if today i can get my hood to lay flat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hole saw = hood sitting flat!







See you there!! (I'll be there after 9:15ish - got school http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

How's this working out for you?








I assume it's just plumbed into the block vent? What did you use on the VC end? Is it vented to the intake anywhere? Or an external breather?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Hole saw = hood sitting flat!







See you there!! (I'll be there after 9:15ish - got school http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )

i dont think ill be there cause of the weather 1, and 2, i dident get to work on my car yesturday cause i spent the day working on my friend Dans 89 cabby









_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_How's this working out for you? i assume it's just plumbed into the block vent? What did you use on the VC end? Is it vented to the intake anywhere? Or an external breather?

Its working out fine, there was no port on the intake mani to run the other line, and its unnessary anyways. If you notice some befor pics i just had that other end open, but when i got out of my car the other day and looked in the bay there was oil all over the heezy







so i just threw that trash out and just did what you see. works fine, drives fine and ive seen many other people do it so thats where i got the idea from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
Its working out fine, there was no port on the intake mani to run the other line, and its unnessary anyways. If you notice some befor pics i just had that other end open, but when i got out of my car the other day and looked in the bay there was oil all over the heezy







so i just threw that trash out and just did what you see. works fine, drives fine and ive seen many other people do it so thats where i got the idea from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"dubbinandlovin returns"* »_Its working out fine, there was no port on the intake mani to run the other line, and its unnessary anyways. If you notice some befor pics i just had that other end open, but when i got out of my car the other day and looked in the bay there was oil all over the heezy :bangshead: so i just threw that trash out and just did what you see. works fine, drives fine and ive seen many other people do it so thats where i got the idea from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *"SIR ANDROID184"* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Agreed! 
What did you use for the elbow in the VC? Just a breather PCV fitting with the right gasket/o-ring?

_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 1:16 PM 3-15-2007_


_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 1:17 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
What did you use for the elbow in the VC? Just a breather PCV fitting with the right gasket/o-ring?


nope, i had some rubber elbo's from random bits that attached to the stock mani, i just cut one up that had a V shape, and when i went to put it in, it popped right in and fit snug a hell so i left it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Page 32 in MINE!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















I would run without a hood. Engine bay looks sick anyway. I know, weather. I don't think my cabby looks very good with the top up anyway. No hood, top down, how we roll in washington. lol










_Modified by DustyGTI at 10:50 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Bump for updates...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Bump for updates...

bump for camber plates...
from eurosport.







its about damn time, i ordered these months ago







and i got a angle grinder and went to town on the hood, so now it fully shuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








if the weather permits.... PAR TOMMAROW!
Mark


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*

i went to PAR tonight, felt SO GOOD to drive down rt 46 at 70 with the top down, it was so nice out today and the car was hauling ass







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
then it started raining and became night, i have no heat, so no defroster, so my windows got foggy, then my tailights wouldent turn on when the headlights got turned on, i totally forgot to check if it did this







but i made it home with no trouble







will fix tommarow i guess


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_i went to PAR tonight, felt SO GOOD to drive down rt 46 at 70 with the top down, it was so nice out today and the car was hauling ass







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
then it started raining and became night, i have no heat, so no defroster, so my windows got foggy, then my tailights wouldent turn on when the headlights got turned on, i totally forgot to check if it did this







but i made it home with no trouble







will fix tommarow i guess

Sounds like a normal night with a cabby...





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

lol bump for updates as i know they are coming


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_lol bump for updates as i know they are coming










coolent hose cracked while i was driving
















so i made it un-breakabul.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

is that copper piping ? LOL!!


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

holla!


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

does copper react chemically to antifreeze/coolant? or does aluminum react to copper?
I thought of doing this too but didn't want to risk it. why the camber plates? could you not get enough camber or did you just want to spend money?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_does copper react chemically to antifreeze/coolant? or does aluminum react to copper?
I thought of doing this too but didn't want to risk it. why the camber plates? could you not get enough camber or did you just want to spend money?









no.
and i got the camber plates cause ive never seen a cabby with em








now that the coolent problems are all resolved i plan on taking the pipes out and spraying them black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
no.
and i got the camber plates cause ive never seen a cabby with em








now that the coolent problems are all resolved i plan on taking the pipes out and spraying them black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you replace the "NAPA Fuel Filter" yet? You don't want those judges at WF taking points off again!!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Did you replace the "NAPA Fuel Filter" yet? You don't want those judges at WF taking points off again!!!






























I was just talking about WF last week with someone and told them about that. WF judging is a joke anyway. I asked the judges last year what MK1's they own/owned and neither one of them had ever owned a MK1.








Me: "So if you guys never owned a MK1, how were you picked to judge the MK1 class?
Judges: Both shrug shoulders. "They just told us what class we are judging."
Me: "So basically you two have no idea what you're looking at."
The conversation went downhill from there.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_







I was just talking about WF last week with someone and told them about that. WF judging is a joke anyway. I asked the judges last year what MK1's they own/owned and neither one of them had ever owned a MK1.








Me: "So if you guys never owned a MK1, how were you picked to judge the MK1 class?
Judges: Both shrug shoulders. "They just told us what class we are judging."
Me: "So basically you two have no idea what you're looking at."
The conversation went downhill from there.


Ouch... not to mention the awards debacle!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

my lugbolts snapped on rt3 today at 60 mph.








more tommarow.
mark
ps- i hate this car, but it looked mad sick nasty under the overpass tonight for the 3 hours i sat there and looked at it waiting for the tow truck


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

HERE it goes again, dude. Sorry to hear that. Keep it real.


----------



## newportedition.com (Feb 8, 2007)

what do you mean by lug bolts exactly ?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_my lugbolts snapped on rt3 today at 60 mph.








more tommarow.
mark
ps- i hate this car, but it looked mad sick nasty under the overpass tonight for the 3 hours i sat there and looked at it waiting for the tow truck









Wait hold the bus! Holy crap!!! Pics needed now!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

ok, this is how it started. i get home at like 6 after a long day and im looking foward to going to the arlington diner gtg. so first i figure out my tailights situation and i got them to work at night etc etc so im stoked. at 9 me and my brother and a few friends left for arlington. we flew down rt46 and then onto rt3, then out of no where my car started shaking a little so i throw it in neutral, then a second later BANG!!!! i literally almost crapped my pantaloons. my front left wheel broke loose, i felt it, so i stepped on my brakes... guess what NO BRAKES!!! this is where i freaked out cause im allllll the way in the left lane riding on 3 wheels with no brakes at 60 and i could barley get over, eventually i got over and stopped. pshew. i get out and i dident notice anything at first, then i saw 1/2 my rotor was missing behind my wheel and im, like wtf? then i relize all 4 lugbolts wernt even in







turns out, the lugbolts came loose and since the front is moderatly low, when the wheel broke loose it stayed in the wheel well







but what no funny about this is the fact that my control arm smacked the inner barrel of the wheel with the ball joint and when i continued to roll the was gouging the **** out of the rim






















lesson to be learned: Cabriolets are death traps no matter what and i should have never gotten a vw!








but now that i need a new front caliper and rotor i figure this. The girling calipers are 2 little POS's, momentem tuning makes a adapter to run g60 calipers/audi 500 etc etc . When payday rolls around ill order a complete g60 setup (11inch cross drilled rotors, mostlikely audi calipers cause their 2piston and the adapters, and new lugbolts)
making show n go, this is gunna be a tuffy.








mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm nervous just reading that!!! Glad your ok man! Things could have gotten much worse!!!
Now how the hell did all the wheel bolts back out?!? Did you re-torque them @ 100ft/lbs after the first 100 miles?


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_ok, this is how it started. i get home at like 6 after a long day and im looking foward to going to the arlington diner gtg. so first i figure out my tailights situation and i got them to work at night etc etc so im stoked. at 9 me and my brother and a few friends left for arlington. we flew down rt46 and then onto rt3, then out of no where my car started shaking a little so i throw it in neutral, then a second later BANG!!!! i literally almost crapped my pantaloons. my front left wheel broke loose, i felt it, so i stepped on my brakes... guess what NO BRAKES!!! this is where i freaked out cause im allllll the way in the left lane riding on 3 wheels with no brakes at 60 and i could barley get over, eventually i got over and stopped. pshew. i get out and i dident notice anything at first, then i saw 1/2 my rotor was missing behind my wheel and im, like wtf? then i relize all 4 lugbolts wernt even in







turns out, the lugbolts came loose and since the front is moderatly low, when the wheel broke loose it stayed in the wheel well







but what no funny about this is the fact that my control arm smacked the inner barrel of the wheel with the ball joint and when i continued to roll the was gouging the **** out of the rim






















lesson to be learned: Cabriolets are death traps no matter what and i should have never gotten a vw!








but now that i need a new front caliper and rotor i figure this. The girling calipers are 2 little POS's, momentem tuning makes a adapter to run g60 calipers/audi 500 etc etc . When payday rolls around ill order a complete g60 setup (11inch cross drilled rotors, mostlikely audi calipers cause their 2piston and the adapters, and new lugbolts)
making show n go, this is gunna be a tuffy.








mark

Thats NOTHING! try having your rear wheel roll off of the car going 75 on the expressway, and having the whole car fall back and tear up the rear flare, ripping it off of the car, and watching your own wheel with the drum cap roll by you. but seriously, glad your ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sick Zipple (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

The same exact thing happened to me







, but it was on the rear and turned out that the wheel bearing siezed itself to the stub axle. I was doin like 70 and felt a bang and the car swung sideways for a sec and then straightened back out. But because my car's lowered the fender just sat right on the tire and made all this crazy smoke.







My girlfriend about shat her pants. She was driving right behind me.
















It could have been worse.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Damn Mark, that could have been much worse. Was it with the sportmax's on the car, i guess they arent brand new no more.


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (PatientlyWaiting)*

lmao....a cabriolet thing?

Mine did this while going about 65 on a two lane road - vibrate/boom/scraaaaaaaaaaaaaaape. Hey theres my rear wheel.....bouncing past me.....
3 days later I finally find my wheel in the forest surrounded by cows. For 2 years after that every time I felt the smallest vibration I immediately pulled over and tightened all the bolts on the wheels.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

That's crazy! I'm glad to hear you're alright and that you managed to get the car stopped without hitting anything. From what you're describing, it definitely could have been alot worse. On the bright side, at least now you have an excuse to upgrade the brakes.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

glad yer ok somehow im afriad this means new wheels o god
lets all start a betting pool


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

yay ordered some 11" brake parts today!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics when they arrive


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_yay ordered some 11" brake parts today!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics when they arrive










Nice....glad your ok...I had a 17 come off my black cabbie on route 21..leaving North Arlington...My rear wheel came off at like 55 and bent my axle and shizz




























.....Life changing experience....no more studs and tuner lugs for me








Wanna see what brakes you got







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

that was some interesting crap. you fix one thing, and then something else goes horribly wrong.. i actually thought someone hit you when we merged over. I almost **** MY pants. 
it's always a fight to make the show.. you know you can hop in with meh.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the problem
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the new brakes
pce


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_it's always a fight to make the show.. you know you can hop in with meh.


every single year this happens, something always goes wrong a few weeks prior to the show, but, i will make it.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

lol i beleve we have the spring show n go curse mark
show n go 05 i got knocked out spent the night in the hospital and barely made it
show n go 06 i got frustrated and punched pane glass hospital and barely made it to show lol 
show n go 07 got lots of liscense pts prolly not gona make it to show lol 
u see a pattern


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_After we lowered the car to the ground, i said lets take it for a spin, me and kev washed up and jumped in, back out of the garage, and the brake pedal went to the floor, and we rolled right into the ****ing wall... yes, i know, i should have bleeded the breaks, but i wasent thinking, my fault, but this is funny, because it seems whenever i have someting comming up, in this case, show n go in 3 weeks, something always goes wrong, lets recap on my un lucky history...
Senior year, prom, the morning of, i finished my gti after a 9 month rebuild, on the way to picking up flowers, my waterpump goes and i leave a smoke show down a main road in my town, yay.
Water fest 2004, 2 days befor the show, my entire electricle system shuts down, leaving my windows stuck down, my alarm not working and all of my guages reading dead, i was forced to cancell my hotel reservation and drive to the show sunday morning, in which it poured and since my windows were stuck down, the entire interior got soaked, wrecking my alpine 6 cd changer and my alpine monitor.
Show n go 2005 (fall), 2 weeks befor the show, my alternator goes, the next day after getting it fixed, i go outside to start my car and stater dies on me, so i call the towing company, when they arrived, the cable snapped while bring my car up the flat bed, ****ing up my entire front bumper, 2 days befor the show, i get it back from paint, and the paint looked horrible.
And now, 3 weeks befor the show, my front bumper is wrecked again, the car still hasent gone in for the clutch since the company sent me the wrong parts, and i still have alot of **** to do
so with 3 weeks befor the show, i have 1 ****ed up bumper, 1 shot clutch, front suspension that is so low i cannot drive the car properly, 1 unpainted trunk and 40$ in my wallet.


see a pattern?







(quote from this time last year)


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Tis the season


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

omg u have the worst luck!! glad ur alright and the cabby is alright...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_omg u have the worst luck!! glad ur alright and the cabby is alright...

Who are you again?


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Who are you again?























x2


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Who are you again?























kev u jsut got burned. really really bad.
x3


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Sorry to hear, Mark!! This happened to my buddy in his 337 a month or two ago. His left front came off on a busy commercial/residential thoroughfare at about 40 mph. It took off a good 200-300 yards down the road and managed not to hit anyone or to be hit by anyone. He learned his lesson on vibes and lugs, as well!! Cost him a new hub, as he drove on it with it shaking for a good 15+ mi!!! Took his wife to work, then went to the car wash because he thought it was ice and snow packed in the wheels causing it to be out of ballance, pulled out of the car wash, made it about 200 ft and the wheel left the car.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
show n go 05 i got knocked out spent the night in the hospital and barely made it


SEE MARK! I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahaha thats right i dont think mark was there


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yoooooo wtf did u die man were ryou


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_yoooooo wtf did u die man were ryou

x10!! SnG is right around the corner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

maybe hes planning a surprise and is laying low.... just a thought


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

im getting scarred really scarred


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_maybe hes planning a surprise and is laying low.... just a thought









he's too emo for that...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Where has everyone been? It's been really quiet in the Cabby Forum. Drew and I were talking about this last night while we were freezing our nuts off at the DHS GTG. 
No updates from Nick or Mark recently. And who was that other guy... oh yeah, Kev.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_oh yeah, Kev.









Who?


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Who?






























You know, the guy with the sheepskin seatcovers in his Cabby.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

LMAO....haha kev...








and nick, im not emo!







just my band is (myspace.com/lockedinarizona)








ok, here are some updates. striving for sng...
new hubs from BFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Rebuilt g60 calipers w/ autotech ss brake lines (11" drilled/slotted rotors from triNET will be here tuesday)
























and 2 new false floors with fresh carpet (the entire back half of the car is getting recarpeted, ill post pics when i finish, hopefully tommarow)








still need to order adapter's for the 11" brakes, a new hood, possibly a 16v lip and brake pads. and install all of this. unfortunatly i cant get my bumper repainted intime for sng, but o well








mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yay for updateds


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

did that rear disc conversion u got come with everything needed to install? and did it just go right on?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_and 2 new false floors with fresh carpet (the entire back half of the car is getting recarpeted, ill post pics when i finish, hopefully tommarow)










Hey Mark, you mind if I make a copy of your false floors?? I'd love to ditch the back seats!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_did that rear disc conversion u got come with everything needed to install? and did it just go right on?

yes it came with everything, but i dident put it on yet

_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Hey Mark, you mind if I make a copy of your false floors?? I'd love to ditch the back seats!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill copy them on to cardboard and if u want to swing on by/meet me somewhere i can give them to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
yes it came with everything, but i dident put it on yet
ill copy them on to cardboard and if u want to swing on by/meet me somewhere i can give them to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That would be awesome! Let me know when you get a chance to do that no big rush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That would be awesome! Let me know when you get a chance to do that no big rush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill bring them to sng http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif unless you wanna do it befor then







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
ill bring them to sng http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif unless you wanna do it befor then







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SnG is fine - the MKV will be there anyway...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

dident plan to take it this far but..
made a mess








into a nice little assortment
















new carpet everywhere








new door cards?








mark
ps sorry again for ****ty camra phone pics im in the market for a new digi










_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 9:12 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

pics?


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

eeeeyeahh. i was gunna do false floor. but my dad thought it was a good idea to buy me 2x4's. eeeyahh.. but you know all about that.
so PAR??


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

make the door cards out of sheet metal looks cooler than wood


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_make the door cards out of sheet metal looks cooler than wood 

their not just wood anymore







... their covered in carpet. Nice and simple, no speaker holes, just a hole for the window crank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








ill keep em for a while till i order some repo's


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

g60 caliper adapters from MMP and mintex red box brake pads from NGP came in today.








mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I can't wait to see this thing!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

I agree..... Basically im new to vwvortex...came straight to the cabriolet forum and saw this thread.....The changes you constantly make to your cabby is phenomenal and i wish i never had mine taken away by sanitation...... itching to get another one seeing how much fun ur having


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Recaros with Pink seatbelts you had???? Evil Genius..... You shouldve left em on


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*

thanks guyssssssssssssssssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my camra is fixed







so here are some better pics
















these came today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








more tommarow
mark


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

mark is this making it to sng?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_mark is this making it to sng?









thats the plan


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
thats the plan









If anyone can pull it off - you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
If anyone can pull it off - you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hopefully...
all thats left to do is do the left side brake setup (if i can get the hub off tommarow)
everything else...is ready for SNG!!!!!
















more tommarow
mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 6:17 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

R those rotor the ultimate cross kit??? With black zinc plating??? Let me know how they feel as i was about to cop some.


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*

Ohh yea and after finishing this thread after 3 dayz straight, ive realized you got mad jiggas on ur nutz







. let me know if the plating on those rotors dont wear off. im a little skeptic


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I've never chimed in here before, but have been tracking this thread for awhile now. 
Please have this ready for SnG (im half talking to you and half to your car to cooperate). It'd be ashame to not be able to make it to the first show of the season after all that work and money.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To the whole build up.
Stupid question: You will be showing this at SnG right?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksvvagon* »_Ohh yea and after finishing this thread after 3 dayz straight, ive realized you got mad jiggas on ur nutz







. let me know if the plating on those rotors dont wear off. im a little skeptic









mad jiggas, well, if i knew what that ment ide deff respond http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the plating will most deffinly ware off really fast but thats only the part that the brakepad hits so the rest will stay black and it will be cool










gti24guy said:


> Stupid question: You will be showing this at SnG right?[/QUOTE
> thanks man, and mabey


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

(jiggas) replace the j with a n. Living in Queens NY gave me this slang lingo i wasnt aware of.







Got my license suspended







or wouldve definitely loved to come to sng to see this cabby.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

you may have overcome all odds to get this thing running, you may have a cool engine set up, you may have sick wheels, but you dont have a flamethrower exauhst kit....


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (JohnA1)*

Mark some motivation


----------



## c0peXXX (Jul 17, 2005)

im new to the cabby scene but definatly not the VW one... but reading this thread just makes me really want to start working on my cabby. right now theres a 16v in it but i definatly like the mk3 2.0 route. ill probably in in touch looking for advice or 'how-to's' haha. hope you wont mind!
very nice car and its great your truly taking the time to do things right and no short cuts. keep up the good work.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_Mark some motivation









make that say mark james itll be hillarious mark i always wanted to do that to u hahah


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
make that say mark james itll be hillarious mark i always wanted to do that to u hahah








me too


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

2 full days and counting... What's the status?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

haha i cal mark today "im working on my cabby" hahah


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

pshew. to say the least.
saturday 8am
















3pm








6pm
















my hood dident make it here in time








o well, at least im making show n go.
its been a long day.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

b-e-a-utiful


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I can't wait to see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Looks real clean, you have alot of determination...it'll take you far in life boyyy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*

well, at least i tried. this is the first time my car has lost the fight for show n go.








see some of you guys tommarow.








"it just shut off and wouldent start again"








mark


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

man!!! we were all pulling for you. that sucks.


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

after reading all this thread for the first time, man, you are your car have the biggest love/hate relationship ever. not to mention props for a thread lasting 2 years


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

Mark this gotta suck, cranck sensor one day before the show, can't get any worst than that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
you should def make it to PRIMER this year 
its in 2 weeks


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Hmmm







.... I dont think you both know what you want form each other







..... maybe some counseling should help....







Good luck next time dude... you will prevail


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

o god mark i know what your up to i wont tell anyone hahahahahaha cabby is gona be scarrry lol


----------



## 97GTi8v (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Really nice!


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (97GTi8v)*

I like the brakes, but with the god wheels!!







Nice work man, you will win the battle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

Man, you have the worst friggin' luck with this thing!! You better have it all sorted for Waterfest!!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Man, you have the worst friggin' luck with this thing!! You better have it all sorted for Waterfest!!

He better!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Our class was a little thin at SnG...


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

I hope to have mine together for WF, but no guarantees!! I need to round up all my spare and old ish and start ebaying, or whatever, tio generate some fundage!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Bump for Mark! Hopefully he is too busy wrenching on the Cabby to post!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

I'm sure Mark has her back up and running by now.

_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_I need to round up all my spare and old ish and start ebaying, or whatever, tio generate some fundage!

x100
My basement is beginning to look like a used parts warehouse.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Mark....


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

now thats fffd up dude....







I wanna be cool too!!!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksvvagon* »_now thats fffd up dude....







I wanna be cool too!!!























Where is Mark - did he get banned again???


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Nahhh he just went for a haircut.....


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*

no updates???? this is highly unusual

note: page 35 claimed


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

yo guys








a few hours after show n go i left for punta cana on vacation with my mom and brother and stuff, and i just got back a few hours ago, within minutes of me arriving to my house i started working on my car (seriously)
got a new hood from fastbodyparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif then cut the bottom up to clear the SRI and threw it on, it looks much better without the hoodpins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








also figured since the car is out of commission for now ide start on re-doing the front bumper that was 1: painted the wrong color and 2: suffering from hackjob body work, ill redo the body work and respray the bumper myself
















oh yeah, peep the fiend skull tow hook cover!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















more tommarow i think
mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hell yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

I was beginning to lose stability in my life. the updates have set me on the righteous path once more. thank you mark.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

lol thats going in my sig


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

oh yeah








forgot to post that i finished the inside


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_oh yeah








forgot to post that i finished the inside









I defintely need to get those templates from you














Looks awesome Mark!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_lol thats going in my sig









Ball'n









car is lookin sick man.


----------



## steve188 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

Man mark i wish our cabrio had those black wheels of yours. Cabrio looks amazing since the last time i saw it in person. Hope to see you at Waterfest or another up coming show.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (steve188)*

Bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigDaddyJimmyJam (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

ok, so its been a really long time since i have been online... last time i was on was when your 1.8 valve cover got painted black!!... WOW.. that car is coming along nicely!! i like it alot! I miss my cabby. I guess it time to start lookin for another one!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (BigDaddyJimmyJam)*

i turn 20 today.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (dubbinandlovin returns)*

birthday updates








happy birthday man


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

happy b-day guy


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

Happy B-Day youngin'! Next year we can buy you a







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Happy B-Day youngin'! Next year we can buy you a







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## snapankle (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

hey dub,
great write up.tons of useful pix. i was wondering ho wi was going to reducethe body flex on the 87 i just bought.
when i go to change out the springs - what kind of job is this? 1 - 10. are there any special tools involved or is it a backyard issue?
i didn't see you mention anything about your sound system. they didn't give us much room for speakers did they?


----------



## steve188 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (snapankle)*

Happy b-day man! Get anything good lol?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

happy birthday


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Just think in a year you'll be able to drink the beer people buy you.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

everybody said to lower the rear. 
so...








easy as pie. still have 1 notch left to go lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill install the camber plates sometime this week








mark


----------



## steve188 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Awesome now i want to see it uncovered and driven more often lol. Oh and it looks really really good.


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

dayum that is shweeeeeeeeet 
ur cab is the pwng3, even when it doesnt run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

Bump for Mark...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Bump for Mark...









uhh, now you've taken it too far. I just vomited in my trash can at my desk.








Once again, Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_uhh, now you've taken it too far. I just vomited in my trash can at my desk.








Once again, Happy Belated Birthday!

X10


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

been a busy beaver lately
the start: fix all the small dents on hood from removing the undersupport to make clearence for the sri, re shave the left turn signal, shave thoes front plate holes and touch up the other turn signal.
































yay primer








then i wesanded it, and sprayed it alpine white. and then threw on the vinal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








all in all the hood came out better then i had expected, its really hard to spray large flat surfaces perfectly, but, im getting the hang of it. the chereckrs i did for fun, ill eventually takem em off







other then that, the left turnsignal is more or less done, but i dident snap any pics of it.
more tommarow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

nice...I like the hood


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice but the checkers are crooked!








P.S. - when are we doing another Cabby GTG?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Nice but the checkers are crooked!








P.S. - when are we doing another Cabby GTG?








i know, i tried 3 times to get them perfect but the shape of the hood and the little ****** parts in the center make it impossible
and idk, when all of the nj cabbys all work at the same time i guess (so, lets say another 2-3 years)


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

almost thurrrrr
this was my first time shaving a hole bigger then 1 inch in diamater and i must say, im pretty stoked on the way it cam out. i used platic epoxy and some scrap metal, then _skimmed_ it with bondo. 








then i rattle can primered it and watched it dry
















befor i layed the primer on i pushed and tapped on it with all sorts of things just to see if it would crack or not, and it dident, its hard as rock, so it should last quite some time








still need to wetsand it, and lay on the paint.
more later


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

weeeeeeeeee i can painttttttttttttttt
















holla @ my shave job


























_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 1:12 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hell yeah!!!! You going to the Cult Classic?


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

damn mark. Lookin good ; the cabby i mean














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Hell yeah!!!! You going to the Cult Classic?

thats the plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_damn mark. Lookin good ; the cabby i mean














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








thanks
woot woot page 36


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 1:37 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

yay i finished it, kinda mabey sorta for now








and ive slowley been ripping out the battery tray, i think you guys know what this means...








more wheneveeerrrrrr








what a long day, mark


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

like mcdonalds...im lovin it?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i love it hahaha come do my roof *****


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

on noes! shaved engine bay owns!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_yay i finished it, kinda mabey sorta for now








and ive slowley been ripping out the battery tray, i think you guys know what this means...








more wheneveeerrrrrr








what a long day, mark









.....I see im gonna have to step it up again...let me see what I can think of next


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_








.....I see im gonna have to step it up again...let me see what I can think of next





































your rollin on schmidts, thats all you need to do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once i get the tray out (that thing is such a PITA) im just going to do a little respray jobby and clean everything up a lil


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
your rollin on schmidts, thats all you need to do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once i get the tray out (that thing is such a PITA) im just going to do a little respray jobby and clean everything up a lil

thats just wheels, a small part of the car....it took me a while to get that freking thing out







I started the cut like you did then with a pry bar I started being it up and cutting the shizz out with a wizz wheel since the frame is right there also, cut the othe little bracket out to hold the air box also







right next to the battery tray















Car is really coming along man...I can dig the whole style and small touches Mark.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I guess the banned just keep getting better


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
thats just wheels, a small part of the car....it took me a while to get that freking thing out







I started the cut like you did then with a pry bar I started being it up and cutting the shizz out with a wizz wheel since the frame is right there also, cut the othe little bracket out to hold the air box also







right next to the battery tray















Car is really coming along man...I can dig the whole style and small touches Mark.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I guess the banned just keep getting better






























haha thanks man, but yeah, that raintray IS "mission impossible" to get out







i just did that one cut and have been trying to pry it out, its amazing how much work VW put into holding down just a meer battery tray, that damn thing has more spot welds then the strut towers


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

im debatting cutting the rain try out....dont know if I want all that open space







....and I still need somewhere to mount my msd out of the elements.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_im debatting cutting the rain try out....dont know if I want all that open space







....and I still need somewhere to mount my msd out of the elements.









im debating the same exact thing, for somereason, i kinda like the way it looks in there, but at the same time, it looks mighty fine without it, it al depends on how clean the bay is tho i guess


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

Checkers are FRE$H !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lookin' nice.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

got rust?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe-20v* »_got rust?

yeah, on my batt tray, another reason why its getting removed


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

dont u hate that. my car doesnt have a single damn spot of rust either but the battery tray is a swiss cheese. i'll deal with mine when i pull out the motor.
btw, i dont think i caught anythin about ur front blinkers so far. did u wire them up to ur city lights or just running w/out?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe-20v* »_btw, i dont think i caught anythin about ur front blinkers so far. did u wire them up to ur city lights or just running w/out?


turnsignals


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_turnsignals









pretty much self-explanatory then...


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

updates?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_updates?

x2


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

x3


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Well, I'm gonan do my best to make it to Cult Classic, on Sun. I'll be sure to look for you, if I do!! My cabby is nowhere near as done as yours, but it's getting there! Look for the red/tan euro bumpered early cabby on Miata wheels. Oh, yeah, she's a lil' rough around the edges, still.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

wicked work on the cab man... loving the checkers on the bonnet and great work on the front bumper....


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (madone)*

thanks guys. just thought ide let some of you nj ppl know, i wont be attending any shows this summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
idk if its a good thing or a bad















i was planning on making all the shows, and i was hoping to go turbo by waterest.  i got a new job at foreign auto, some pretty cool vw place by my house so im making good dough yo so a turbo was looking mighty fine








BUT.
i had an oppertunity of a lifetime come my way. i was asked by a band i was a fan of, to replace their drummer and go on tour june 21st through august 11th across america, from nj, to fl, to texas then were playing a HUGE show at the knitting factory in hollywood california (main show of the entire tour) then comming home back though the north side of america, its going to be quite the expierance/ onece in a life time oppertunity















SO, i wont make any shows this summer and the car is on hold








my brother will be at waterfest in the mk2







so you guys can check it out i guess and tell me what you think cause most of you nj guys never saw it, but, its my brothers now, for good








im going to get the car running hopefully by the end of the week, get some rolling shots or something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

that sounds amazing Mark!!! Congrats on the drummer gig!! We'll hold the fort down over here while your gone... Hell maybe we'll throw you a cabby GTG/welcome home party once you get back... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaldub (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_weeeeeeeeee i can painttttttttttttttt
















holla @ my shave job
























_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 1:12 PM 5-18-2007_


holla at the fact you chinsed out on a 50 cent newspaper that you could have used to cover the parts of the car you wernt painting (tire)... nice job though


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (digitaldub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_







that sounds amazing Mark!!! Congrats on the drummer gig!! We'll hold the fort down over here while your gone... Hell maybe we'll throw you a cabby GTG/welcome home party once you get back... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










thanks bro, the GTG sounds sweet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *digitaldub* »_

holla at the fact you chinsed out on a 50 cent newspaper that you could have used to cover the parts of the car you wernt painting (tire)... nice job though
















o well, ill do some smokey burnouts to get the paint off once i get it running again


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

WOW. Official Rockstar status.
















Sorry to hear you won't be around but glad to hear about the awesome opportunity.
Don't forget about us when you're famous. We want to see a Cabby in your first music video!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_WOW. Official Rockstar status.















Sorry to hear you won't be around but glad to hear about the awesome opportunity.
Don't forget about us when you're famous. We want to see a Cabby in your first music video!























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but yeah, kinda sucks im not making any major shows but owell, i get back august 11th so ill go to some later in the season shows
speaking of music videos and vw's, theres a group called "kotton mouth kings" (im not a fan of them) but, in alot of their songs they talk/rap about old vw's and iirc alot of the members own a couple highly modified mk1's, 2's and 3's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Congrats on the gig!! Too bad you missed the Cult Classic, it was kickin' little show! Spent some time chattin' w/Nick. Have fun, man!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Congrats on the gig!! Too bad you missed the Cult Classic, it was kickin' little show! Spent some time chattin' w/Nick. Have fun, man!

i wish i could have made it, but i was in the studio








the whole time i was there i was like "dammit, im sitting in this little room sweating my balls off for like the next 5 hours, when i could be in PA driving the cabby with the top down"


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

congrats on the gig haha dave finally got a sweet car and ill have the gkm decals tomorow so hit me up and call me wen u guys play in nj


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

congrats on the gig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
post up the schedule so we can all do like a g2g at the show or sumthin








grapewhiteowl live! woot!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MSTRBD* »_congrats on the gig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
post up the schedule so we can all do like a g2g at the show or sumthin








grapewhiteowl live! woot!










GRAPEWHITEOWL RULES!! i love that song, but, unfortunatly, that song is something i made with my friend dan, me and him do funk drum and bass for fun














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The band im going to play with on tour is "the $hake-up" (myspace.com/theshakeupnj)
and heres our show list...
21 Jun 2007 
Mikes Backyard Brick, New Jersey

27 Jun 2007 
The Space Hamden, Connecticut 
28 Jun 2007 
The Meatlocker Trenton, New Jersey

6 Jul 2007 
***PLANT A TREE TOUR*** Everywhere, All 
6 Jul 2007 
TOUR - Maryland Baltimore, Maryland 
7 Jul 2007 
Soldiers Memorial Theater Beckley, West Virginia 
8 Jul 2007 
Subculture City Tattoo and Piercing Concord, North Carolina 
9 Jul 2007 
The Muse Nashville, Tennessee 
10 Jul 2007 
Newbrookland Tavern Columbia, South Carolina 
11 Jul 2007 
Kountry Tavern Jacksonville, Florida 
12 Jul 2007 
TOUR - FLORIDA Tallahassee, Florida 
13 Jul 2007 
The Darkroom Baton Rouge, Louisiana 
14 Jul 2007 
Notsuoh Houston, Texas 
15 Jul 2007 
Red 7 Club Austin, Texas 
16 Jul 2007 
The Underground San Antonio, Texas 
17 Jul 2007 
TOUR - Texas Ft. Stockton area (west), Texas

18 Jul 2007 
The Compound (tba) Albuquerque, New Mexico 
19 Jul 2007 
The Trunk Space Phoenix, Arizona 
20 Jul 2007 
Hot Monkey Love Cafe San Diego, California 
21 Jul 2007 
Studio 99 Bakersfield, California 
22 Jul 2007 
TOUR - Nevada Las Vegas, Nevada 
23 Jul 2007 
The Airliner (tba) Los Angeles, California 
24 Jul 2007 
The Bluebeat Lounge (Knitting Factory) Hollywood, California

25 Jul 2007 
TOUR - California San Fran / Santa Cruz, California 
26 Jul 2007 
The Placebo Eureka, California 
27 Jul 2007 
Centro Del Sol Cottage Grove, Oregon 
28 Jul 2007 
Atlas Clothing Seattle, Washington 
29 Jul 2007 
TOUR - Idaho Boise, Idaho 
30 Jul 2007 
Double D's Salt Lake City, Utah

31 Jul 2007 
TOUR - Colorado Grand Junction, Colorado 
1 Aug 2007 
TOUR - Colorado Colorado Springs / Denver, Colorado 
2 Aug 2007 
The Back Alley Hays, Kansas 
3 Aug 2007 
The Racket Room Edmond, Oklahoma 
4 Aug 2007 
TOUR - Missouri Springfield, Missouri 
5 Aug 2007 
The Soundlab Mokena, Illinois 
6 Aug 2007 
The Underground Indianapolis, Indiana 
7 Aug 2007 
High Five Bar (18+) Columbus, Ohio 
8 Aug 2007 
TOUR - Ohio Cleveland, Ohio 
9 Aug 2007 
Forward Hall Erie, Pennsylvania 
10 Aug 2007 
TOUR - NY Albany, New York 
11 Aug 2007 
tba tba, Rhode Island 
if you guys can make any shows that would be awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_GRAPEWHITEOWL RULES!! 

X2!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
The band im going to play with on tour is "the $hake-up" (myspace.com/theshakeupnj)

i like what i'm hearing....


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
and heres our show list...
17 Jul 2007 
TOUR - Texas Ft. Stockton area (west), Texas

18 Jul 2007 
The Compound (tba) Albuquerque, New Mexico 


im 3 hours away from either one








the white cabby _should_ be roadtripable by then, the black one _should_ be able to make it if it aint


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

15 Jul 2007 
Red 7 Club Austin, Texas
Nice...I am gonna try my hardest to make this show. Like I said before, "If you are ever in Texas, I owe you a beer." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Props on the Cab.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*









about time lol


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yay now slap on yer decal and meet me at par on thurs yay its back


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_








about time lol

Crank position sensor?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Crank position sensor?

yeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

CPS? Who needs a CPS?!! CIS/carbs don't need no stinking CPS!!
Glad to hear it's rollin' again!


----------



## KMcHale (Jun 28, 2007)

dubbinandlovin... I read this entire post and have to hand it to you for your determination. Most people would have given up with the set backs you beat. Can't help but wonder how much you have spent on this project. Have you kept track?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (KMcHale)*

before u leave i need the engine hoist!!!!!! lol please!! i will call u tomorrow please answer....


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I just read every page of this entire thread. Your car has really come along. I like the way it came out. I live right out side Jacksonville so if Im around on the 11th I will come and check out your band at the kountry tavern. Good luck with the tour.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (chargedsix)*

Bump for Mark and his U.S. Tour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

GL on tha tourrrrr!!! lol


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

wow great thread. Are you still selling the cabby?


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (SUPERIDE)*

ive just read.... every.. single... page.
my eyes hurt and my brain is bursting with all the info in your thread.
jeez, KUDOS for going through all the bs and making it through.
ive seen it go through countless rims, accidents, and then makeovers.
congrats on all that youve done, adn someday my car will look just as awesome as yours







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMcHale* »_dubbinandlovin... I read this entire post and have to hand it to you for your determination. Most people would have given up with the set backs you beat. Can't help but wonder how much you have spent on this project. Have you kept track?


thanks dude, i try to stray from keeping track of costs so i dont go insane, lets just say _empty bank accounts are so fun to drive_

_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_ I just read every page of this entire thread. Your car has really come along. I like the way it came out. I live right out side Jacksonville so if Im around on the 11th I will come and check out your band at the kountry tavern. Good luck with the tour. 

thanks dude, i loved your caddy and im dissapointed that yous old it!

_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERIDE* »_wow great thread. Are you still selling the cabby?

thanks dude, and no way, ill have this car either till i die or the entire car rusts to nothing

_Quote, originally posted by *sgtpeppper11* »_ive just read.... every.. single... page.
my eyes hurt and my brain is bursting with all the info in your thread.
jeez, KUDOS for going through all the bs and making it through.
ive seen it go through countless rims, accidents, and then makeovers.
congrats on all that youve done, adn someday my car will look just as awesome as yours







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dude, that would be dope, send some pics when your done


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

oh yeah, im in cali right now, and its more hype then anything, its boring as hell out here!
i get home in 2 weeks and i have a 270 waiting for me along with the 5/8th inch spikes for the gold sport maxes, which will be getting painted white too cause i think white wheels are super dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (and everybody and their mother has the 501's now so i gotta change it up







)


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

just a test fit of the spikes.
































the wheels are getting painted white, then ill put them in for good.
its a shame everybody and their mother rocks these wheels now, figure i had to do something different







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ive been cleaning under my hoodz.














and my bro got the gti running, holla








mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 6:04 PM 8-12-2007_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

sweet i love white wheels on a white car... how will the spikes be held on?? do they screw in? Glad ur back!!
-oh and that sticker is the S%**!! the one that says run your car not your mouth. haaha


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

yessssss, updates!
love the spikes idea, i wonder if it would work on snowflakes......









welcome back 
HOLLA!!!1!!one!!!!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

woot marks done rockin and can get back to what matters....updates


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome Back Mark!!! I can't wait to see some updates!!!!
(P.S. - Those spikes are pimp!!)


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Yes, the spikes are pimp!! There were a few cars at WF with spike center caps, but those are def a step or two beyond! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

well... the wheels are done.
now ill actually wanna rock'em knowing that nobody has a set of 501's like this








oh yeah, the black sportmaxes are SOLD.
stay tuned!
















some pics from today... bye bye gold!








hello white








even did the insides








then i looked at them when they dried








then the spikes went in..
















pics of them on the car tommarow
mark


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

wayyy better than the gold. so sick


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

i hate you.....this car is super dope........spikes are nice touch also..


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

loving those wheels.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (zypheri)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*

WOW! I cant wait to see them on the car!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SUPERIDE)*

wow that is nuts!!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_wow that is nuts!!

x2


----------



## biggersbetter (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

hey man your my freakin idol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your car looks amazing you have an amazing scence of style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif... i was just wondering what your gonna do with the current rims on the car after you put the white ones, because im really diggin thosse and if you have any plan on selling them please! let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. once again i love your car one of the best and most original designs ive ever seen


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

check yer pm


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SUPERIDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERIDE* »_WOW! I cant wait to see them on the car!


































thanks for the comments guys, once again the black wheels are sold, so these are my only set now, i think ill keep em for a lil more then a month this time














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more in a week or so i guess








mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Amazing as usual Mark!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Once again WOW! Are you going to be at H20?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

omfg sex wheels


----------



## gtivdubdude (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

in this pic are you running front or rear wheel spacers? if so do you have a before and after? i got a set of these for my scirocco II and the 15x8 in the rear is cool but not at all up front so im sending 2 of them back for 2 15x7 with et38. just want to know if it will be flush, pretty sure the suspension is the same between the two? maybe the wheels are tucked in a little more on the cabby though?
Chris


----------



## gtivdubdude (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_Well, after lots of time extending wires, cleaning things up, setting up the lower part of the rad and checking things over i put the key in it and it started right up








YOUTUBE VIDEO
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rnucge2Gywc








but, it starts, drives and sounds sick








Mark

_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 8:11 PM 3-5-2007_

sorry this picture


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yoo my cell is dead pm me when u get back ill try to call u from my hse it ends in 1069


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

where did you get the money for this project?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

MARK WORKS HIS ASS OFF LOL seriously the cabby is like his second gf lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurojolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurojolf* »_where did you get the money for this project?









well alot of it is DIY so i save as ass load, but the rest i work for


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

got bored of dirty metal and messy wires and crap everywhere
















so i freshened it up








went back to a freshly painted stock radiator








flexabul rad hose is so conveint cause i flipped the radiator in the oppisit direction








oh yeah








might as well repaint the valve cover








much better... it looks cooler and im getting some good airflow cause the filter is right behind the grill
























mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

ahaha nice i like how much?


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

Holy s*** look at the time ! I just spent 2 hours reading this , but time was definitely well spent. The car is f****** A .. VW for ever man.... Would the 501 15 x 8 et 15 rub on a 95 cabrio all around ? Car has not been lowered yet....


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (VW4EVERMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW4EVERMAN* »_Holy s*** look at the time ! I just spent 2 hours reading this , but time was definitely well spent. The car is f****** A .. VW for ever man.... Would the 501 15 x 8 et 15 rub on a 95 cabrio all around ? Car has not been lowered yet....

thanks man, and i doubt it, unless you go really really low.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

your cabbys motor is happy


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_your cabbys motor is happy 

lol i bet it is, yo i called you befor **** right after you called me and you dident answer














i got nothing to do tommarow so lets bring that old motor back to life ...
anyway, got some toyo's in the mail. cha chinggg.
















the cabby and my daily in the back ground lol









thats all for now i think
mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 1:28 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

All that wheel paint work and you didn't even color match them to the car!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

ohhh god


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_All that wheel paint work and you didn't even color match them to the car!!


i thought about it...
but nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

I know something you guys dont know







hahahhahaah


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info by the way the spikes on the rims was a SHARP idea .... do they come in black


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mee tooo hahaha


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_I know something you guys dont know







hahahhahaah


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_mee tooo hahaha

lets just say... the new interior is going to be quite interesting
















_Quote, originally posted by *VW4EVERMAN* »_Thanks for the info by the way the spikes on the rims was a SHARP idea .... do they come in black

nah, you could paint em i guess but..


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
lets just say... the new interior is going to be quite interesting
















If I had guess I'd say your recovering the seats with all of the women's panties that were tossed on stage during your national tour! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
If I had guess I'd say your recovering the seats with all of the women's panties that were tossed on stage during your national tour! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























that was classic. lmao.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
If I had guess I'd say your recovering the seats with all of the women's panties that were tossed on stage during your national tour! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































The Cabby is looking like a rockstar's car now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that your famous across the US you can't be seen in anything less!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

its 7 pm where the poo are u lol


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

he likes guys, so they will be covered in boxers and ****** tightiesssssssssss !!! LOL.. Yo mark, keep that headliner for me on the side


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

sick cabby, i like it alot.. i took a couple minutes to read through your project thread here and i must say that car has come along way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best cabby ive seen!!!! HAWT! im speechless... mad respect!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

DO WORK ..... Only if you guys knew what else is coming up in the works for it !! ahhaha


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

how about some orange wheels lol


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark has dissapeared off the face of the earth lol


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_mark has dissapeared off the face of the earth lol















I wonder if it took him all weekend to install his USRT shift linkage....


----------



## adamjth23 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Gawd I just read this whole thing...took like 3 and a half hours. Anyway, Mark, you are a BAMF, all day. And Baller Status in Dictionary has a link to this thread next to it.
/drool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

thanks for the comments/concern guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
some baller status **** goin down...
i cant wait for h20.
updates tonight


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

hey man, just curious on what the car looked like before you got your hands on it, befoer the respray ecty. do you have any pictures from when u bought the car?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_hey man, just curious on what the car looked like before you got your hands on it, befoer the respray ecty. do you have any pictures from when u bought the car?

someone asked that in the beginning of this thread, somewhere i know i do, on my old photobucket account but i never had a digi cam till like 1/4 into this thread lol, theres some pics floating around here somewhere








if i could get the password to my AOL email i can get em but its been locked for like a year and a half and i dont feel like paying to use it


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (gtivdubdude)*

ok guys, i cant keep it botteled up inside me anymore. what i wanted for years im finally doing.
RHD.
heres a pic from eCode Parts, im picking it up the monday after H20. its from a mk2 ( i love mk2 dashes) and its a chrome stripe one too, will go good with the polished trim around the windows and such. its everything, the entire front clip, its powersteering steering rack tho, hopefully i can get a non-PS RHD rack (i doubt it tho).
it seems everything i do, somebody else has allready done without me knowing/will do and i cant think of any more ways to be original, so, lets see some ppl copy me now















Fall SNG at english town will be the last time anybody sees the car in person as a left hand drive.
















mark










_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 5:49 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

x11entybillion! 
You're my idol Mark....


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

thats nuckin futs.


----------



## adamjth23 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Holy ****, That's gonna be F'n sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, pg 39 and still going!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

look what u did o man u ****ing let the cat outta the bag shame shame on you dont u already see what these scene children have done to everything else u love lmao watch next the emo skaters are gona have rhd cabbys with misfits skulls on the hood and sportmaxxes oh btw i saw a kia today with res s maxxes on it hahaha


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)

i love the progress


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_next the emo skaters are gona have rhd cabbys with misfits skulls on the hood and sportmaxxes oh btw i saw a kia today with res s maxxes on it hahaha

lol, fall SNG will also be the last time i have sportmax's too


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
lol, fall SNG will also be the last time i have sportmax's too









You are by far the biggest wheel whore I know!


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
Yes there has been. I have seen a few people prepare Cabriolets for SCCA competition. But of course those are true race cars that arent street legal.
I only know of a few from this forum who have had Cabriolets that were built with the intention of seeing tracks.
vtgti








ericb49









No offense to you, but your car really isnt a motorsports car. It is exactly what you wanted to build and thats exactly whats perfect. But to call it a motorsports inspired is kinda like other cars out there with big wings. Cause infact true race cars do have wings on there cars. So are those cars motorsports inspired?

What bar is that on that black cabby???


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_
What bar is that on that black cabby???

A roll bar/roll cage - it's aftermarket and not exactly safe for a street car.... If you get in an accident and your head makes contact with it (without a helmet) your head will open up like hitting a watermelon with a hammer.....


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Damn, kinda feel bad I haven't been in the Cabby forums in a LONG time. Very clean car man, I really enjoy seeing people do so much work to their Cabbies.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*















I wanna see the first time you try to drive it shifting with your left hand.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yayno sportmaxxs werd now sell them to me lmao hahaha hmm what will he choose next


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_














I wanna see the first time you try to drive it shifting with your left hand.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ill deff video tape it and put it on youtube


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm... who looked at for you !!!! lol beesh


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_yayno sportmaxxs werd now sell them to me lmao hahaha hmm what will he choose next 


I say a flux capacitor is next on the list of things... 1.21 gigawatts bitches!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i dont know i think rare wheels are played lmao put some daytons on that bitch hahah


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

maybe you think they are played becuase rare wheels usually cost $$$$ and you cant justify to spend money like that on wheels?... So mark when do i get to come over and steal your RHD swap? hahahah


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i cant justify spending mone lol im just being sarcastic about rare wheels being played lol noones serious on vortex


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

vroom vroom... oh wait, gotta shift with your left hand now hahah


----------



## Dr. Green Thumb (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

mmmm misfit skulls on cars... mmmm yaaaa. Lifetime fiend right here. 
... oh ya, and mark your nutz, enis been keeping me updated on the rhd swap. Thats how we roll.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (adamjth23)*









i just felt like posting this pic again cause it makes me excited.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Soon, no drive throughs for you anymore!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Soon, no drive throughs for you anymore!

















i cant wait, i just sent him some $ as in sealed the dealllllllllllllll lol







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and when cops pull me over they will go to the wrong window








anyway, i just ordered the V-Maxx coils for the Caddy (only the front 2) for the cabby, i really like the stance now, and the way it feels when i drive it with the FK's out back, but since i lowered the back and i cant adjust the front, the stance is making me angry. i figure only running 2 v-maxx's cant be _that_ bad








ill change them out eventually, but for H20 i want my stance to be on spot.









oh yeah and i can go to the GTG this Sunday at the pizza shop cause were not playing our show anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Nomore show ?? sup with that .. its all good.. should get a in car camera cuzz i wanna see the cops walk to the wrong side lmao


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

dam dude, i still cant believe you bought that clip! i definatly want to help you out with that, im just up the road from ya.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (automk2slowness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automk2slowness* »_dam dude, i still cant believe you bought that clip! i definatly want to help you out with that, im just up the road from ya.

Deffintly, well ill proboley be doing the swap this winter in the garage we scored!








its about time, now my car doesent have to sit out side all year round and just waste away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

well let me know if you want any help at all. ill talk to you more about it on sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (automk2slowness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automk2slowness* »_well let me know if you want any help at all. ill talk to you more about it on sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

werd up, ill talk to you about it sunday


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
Deffintly, well ill proboley be doing the swap this winter in the garage we scored!








its about time, now my car doesent have to sit out side all year round and just waste away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to see you finally scored a garage - only good things can come from this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

omg rhd, garages , h20 damn nukka u balllin lmao


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

idk what got into me, but i just started sanding everything. im like going in the reverse direction now lol. 16 more days till H20.









removed all the crap spot welded everywhere
















bye bye rubber crap
















completely removed the battery tray








since its going to be in a garage from now on, guess i dont need my rain tray
















sledge hammer lol Drive way stylz yoooo
















i allready paid for the uhaul trailer to h20. i know, trailer queen, but there is now way im driving this thing to H20 from my house







the GTI my bro is driving down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








soon...








ECU now mounted under the dash, pics tommarow.

thats all for now


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

omfg your nuts pick up yer fone we gotta celebrate


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

ahahaha i knew it you sick bastard.. once winter hits you know that motor is coming out right







..... well make your ca sexy time


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

haha. only if you knew what this garage will be containing inside it







.. heres a sneak peak of something im building up ( dont worry mark im not jacking your thread lol )
Gonna be doing something pretty wild and custom


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

5 lug.
guess we know what motors goin in the shaved bay


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Do they do inspections in NJ?? I know some people in CA have done RHD conversions and not been able to register or even insure the vehicle after they completed it.
Just remove the lines from the rack and insert 2 barb fittings and use a rubber hose to connect them. Just make sure their is not a kink in the hose.

I do know that their was somebody in Florida with an actual RHD Rabbit Convertible chassis.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

its called **** nj inspections o and bergen cty cops can suck my dik so yea what about inspection haah


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_haha. only if you knew what this garage will be containing inside it







.. heres a sneak peak of something im building up ( dont worry mark im not jacking your thread lol )
Gonna be doing something pretty wild and custom










yumm looks sweet u euro bastid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a couple














if u let me do some much needed floor work at yer shop during the winter ill bring u tons of





















haha good luck w/ yer project lmk if u need a hand 
page 40 ownage







for markk


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*

Well as far as inspection goes, considering the car is obd1 its very easy to get inspection if you know what i mean.. You just need certain hookups.. Plus i dont think it would even be an issue since the RHD has nothing to do with emessions and the car is US spec. As long as everything passes then no worries.. Dont worry mark i got the hookups


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_Well as far as inspection goes, considering the car is obd1 its very easy to get inspection if you know what i mean.. You just need certain hookups.. Plus i dont think it would even be an issue since the RHD has nothing to do with emessions and the car is US spec. As long as everything passes then no worries.. Dont worry mark i got the hookups
















yeah i got a few hooks ups as well








but, just to be safe i was going to proboley get a new sticker right befor i do the RHD swap. i dont see anything wrong with doing it, there are no rules stating that you cant take a LHD car and turn it to RHD, even if there is a law, it can go **** it self http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








even if i do get pulled over, i doubt the cops will say anything, most of them will proboley find it interesting and want to know more. one time in my old GTI i got pulled over for nothing, the cop just told me he wanted to check out the car because he used to have an old Golf years ago and mine caught his eye














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote »_You can not insure it as XYZ. And take that lost if something happens. They will use your VIN# to tell exactly what kind of car and what options it had on it. That's how they determine the rates. I don't think any insurance company will have access to database for non-USDM cars.
They want your money, they will make it work. I'm sure it will cost you. Or you can insure it as a "classic car." There are a few companies that will insure the way you want to like a classic collectable. Either way, you will pay more for them. RHD cars will be consider a high risk car. It will throw you off in judgement and other drivers too. Cool- Yes. Can be dangerous as a DD. So you must really have to love the RHD car.

Be careful and just some of the things I would suggest checking out before cutting anything up. Putting your US VIN on the firewall may not be technically legal, they will figure out that the VIN was not meant for a RHD car.
Not trying to discourage anybody because I have also always wanted a RHD car. Just trying to make sure you dont build a car that has to sit in a garage.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
Be careful and just some of the things I would suggest checking out before cutting anything up. Putting your US VIN on the firewall may not be technically legal, they will figure out that the VIN was not meant for a RHD car.
Not trying to discourage anybody because I have also always wanted a RHD car. Just trying to make sure you dont build a car that has to sit in a garage.

no need to change the fire wall so the VIN can stay the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

well well well








then








and then








oh so clean
























then these came (yep, only the 2)








more tommarow.








mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

****ing nuts knappy will b at my hopudse tomoraw tryin to get the gee tee eye to runs


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Oh yeah, forgot to tell you guys, i got a garage!
its huge, 50FT by 35FT mad sweet the the jetta pictured above is the cabbys new roomate along with my old GTI and my bros dirtbike lol, and proboley a couch and a bed lmao.
we allready put the downpayment, we move in in october, pics of the new home soon! im so stoked!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

You know how we do







.. haha well mark after H20 i think we should give these fans something to really talk about


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

camber plates and the coils are in.








as you can see i barley even drove the car with the big brakes on it, as a matter of fact, the last time i drove this car more then 10 minutes (no lie) it had the stock mani on it, and 9" brakes....that was like 8 months ago...








yay, the front is lowwwwwww
















it looks so good to finally see no front wheel gap w/ a little camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 7:58 AM 9-16-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Mark - Where did you get those camber plates - I really could use a set of those!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Mark - Where did you get those camber plates - I really could use a set of those!

eurosport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I know this is a newb question to ask... but i dont know the answer so...
what exactly do camber plates do? and are they worth buying once i switch to coils?


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Camber is what controls your tires.. Like when lower your car the wheels tend to bend in.. thats negative camber which is good for turns but sucky for straights and east up your tires.. SO basically with camber plates you can lower the car and still have a oem camber so the tires are perfectly aligned.Get what im sayin ? its pretty basic


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_Camber is what controls your tires.. Like when lower your car the wheels tend to bend in.. thats negative camber which is good for turns but sucky for straights and east up your tires.. SO basically with camber plates you can lower the car and still have a oem camber so the tires are perfectly aligned.Get what im sayin ? its pretty basic

Or, you can save money and just do it the easy way, use the camber adjustment bolt that is on the strut








Camber does not control your tires, it just changes your suspension geometry. Sometime better sometimes worse.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

all in all what were trying to say is, camber plates are dope, and everybody should get em!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_all in all what were trying to say is, camber plates are dope, and everybody should get em!









Thanks for responding to my txt message yesterday...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Thanks for responding to my txt message yesterday...























Missed you at the GTG. His phone was dead.
I finally got to see Mark's Cabby in person. He's put a lot of work into it since I last saw it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still has quite a bit to do to be ready by H20. Crunch time.











_Modified by 16vCabrioletofNJ at 11:33 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

lol i know it doesnt control your tires, i was trying to make it easier for him to understand.. It adjusts the -camber you get from lowering the car







.. I was tryn to keep simple terms


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_all in all what were trying to say is, camber plates are dope, and everybody should get em!
















Caster plates are way cooler








I can get plenty of camber from the ecentric bolts in the struts


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Missed you at the GTG. His phone was dead.
I finally got to see Mark's Cabby in person. He's put a lot of work into it since I last saw it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still has quite a bit to do to be ready by H20. Crunch time.









_Modified by 16vCabrioletofNJ at 11:33 AM 9-17-2007_

wait u mean it ran??? or u went to his house cause u couldnt get a hold of him like most of us do (gets ready to get flamed)


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Missed you at the GTG. His phone was dead.
I finally got to see Mark's Cabby in person. He's put a lot of work into it since I last saw it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still has quite a bit to do to be ready by H20. Crunch time.










I sent him a txt around 6pm to see if you guys were still around - was looking forward to seeing the cabby crew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
wait u mean it ran??? or u went to his house cause u couldnt get a hold of him like most of us do (gets ready to get flamed)
















went to his house to check it out.


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

he picks up when i call







lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

NICKK!! we missed you, but besides that, i dont even get text messages (cant afford it lol) and yes, i have alot of shiz to do to get ready for h20, alot if shiz...


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

thanks for all the responses on the camber plate question. de.f learned something new today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cabby is looking filthy mark...in a good way


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

bump i cant let this fourm go to page two of my watched topics mark allow me to break in your whoremaxxs werd haha


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ allow me to break in your whoremaxxs werd haha

which ones, the ones that start with a "V" or "Sport"
[email protected]!








after H20, and After the RHD swap, while im building the turbo motor ill re running ither a set of KW Coils or Patec's and some kind of Real 2/3 piece wheel.
i need to enter 100% pure baller status. right now im at like 37%







(in my mind)


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

the sports the sports dude holla werd


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

werd u wanna buy back the pink harnesses i wanna get takatas in the jetta


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

oil catch can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i allready installed it, but i was too lazy to take pics, some tommarow


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

man oh man. i wanna drive up to your house nd check this car out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_oil catch can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i allready installed it, but i was too lazy to take pics, some tommarow

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....looking dope Mark


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

black recaros anyone














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








more tommarow


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahah jelous looks dopeeee tho hmmm so to do all the interior in the jettas gona b pricey what colors do they have ????


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*









new or recovered your old ones?
page 41: pwn'd like a newb


_Modified by dubaholic92 at 6:21 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

Looks like a spray job to me!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

werd fabric spray dye w/ conditioner yummmm at 60+ bucks a spray case


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

yep, i used fabric dye and conditon, they are SO SMOOTH but i paid OUT THE ASS for the dye








well worth it tho, for now


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_yep, i used fabric dye and conditon, they are SO SMOOTH but i paid OUT THE ASS for the dye








well worth it tho, for now









Still way cheaper then getting them recovered!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

is she running yet?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

mark ur car is lookin baller! i thought the camber plates needed fabrication...there was a huge page awhile back with people making spacers and ish.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edt: oh and how do the vmax feel? how did u manage to only buy 2? later bro


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_mark ur car is lookin baller! i thought the camber plates needed fabrication...there was a huge page awhile back with people making spacers and ish.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edt: oh and how do the vmax feel? how did u manage to only buy 2? later bro

no fabrication needed, besides some cutting and flatning of the tower, and idk how the V-Maxx's feel cause the cars till wont start! 2 days till i leave for H20 and there is nothing happening when i turn the key and no dashboard in the car














oh yeah, i got em for the caddy, cause i love the FK's out back, so stiff, so niceee


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
no fabrication needed, besides some cutting and flatning of the tower, and idk how the V-Maxx's feel cause the cars till wont start! 2 days till i leave for H20 and there is nothing happening when i turn the key and no dashboard in the car














oh yeah, i got em for the caddy, cause i love the FK's out back, so stiff, so niceee









That's funny - I always thought my FKs were way soft out back... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

lol you see what happens when you wait till like 2 weeks of H2o and decide to cut your raint tray and shave **** hahhaha


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

im leaving for h20 in 6 hours, and my car just started.
i was stressin like a mother ****er all week, i changed every ****ing sensor you could think of, and nothing.
yesturday there was no power to the distributor or the injectors.
turned out it was a relay, couledent get my hands on one so i had to sotter it back together.
at least it runs.
pshew, that was a close one.
Mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_im leaving for h20 in 6 hours, and my car just started.
i was stressin like a mother ****er all week, i changed every ****ing sensor you could think of, and nothing.
yesturday there was no power to the distributor or the injectors.
turned out it was a relay, couledent get my hands on one so i had to sotter it back together.
at least it runs.
pshew, that was a close one.
Mark

Well if you're still looking for a replacement relay for the trip I probably have it in my car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You have my cell so hit me up if need be.
Have fun and take lots of pics!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

niccce good luck man you got some ballin competition


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

omg i hopr that relay doesnt F*** up on the way there...my prayers are with you young bumble bee lol. Dont come home without a trophy.....GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























( since i kno u will have ur fare share lol)


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i'll tell you what. i'll trade you my front recaros (good bolsters) for those black ones. you know you want to. mmmmmmm niceee bolsters for us skinny folk. mmm tasteeee


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

heres some pics i came across. (not mine)
obviously, i didn't wake up in time.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

dooooooooppppe


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

illLL


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

Lookin' great Mark!!!!!! Now drop the rear down a few notches!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

I found these in the H20 Forum. Notice that there is no longer a heatercore in the car, redid the coolent lines last second, and did a black rad support last second, and repained the front bumper friday morning befor i left
































mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 9:10 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

You're the man Mark!!! The cabby is lookin' SICK!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

jaw dropping


----------



## Random_Task (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

lookin sweet! i assume you are gonna change out that dingy overflow tank?


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*









here's one I took when we were on our way to find... um... "refreshments"


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

Here are your pics bro
Was great to meet you and hang out this weekend. Cant wait until next year.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

in person this thing owns forr real got a ride in it im telling u guys this cabby is so sexxx in person


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

thanks for the pics Justin, thoes are dopeshizzzzz
and yeah, its running pretty good as of right now. i put like 100 miles on it since H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i nominated your car in the dope shizz forum


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

I know I've said this before,but I really mean it this time.

Baller status: Aquired.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

tyhe best part is its not done


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

this car is gonna cause some serious mayham soon hahaah


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

thanks for the good words guys.
buts its not over, seriously.
i can guarentee this thread goes another 50 pages.
This winter im taking the motor out, completely re-doing the engine bay, plugging all holes with metal, then respraying it, doing the RHD swap, and boosting the motor.
then i have a whole new interior planned. 
and the underbody/wheel wells.
new suspension.

just wait, its not over. it will never be over.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

yo i just realized i owe u $10...lol whenever u get that new suspension...il take ur front coils!!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark im starting to think you sold yourself to the devil or some **** to fund this thing


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

fundz are low.
sweet assets, poverty is awesome.








any way, heres some more pics from H20 (jolly roger GTG)
































more tonight when i get my camra


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

bye bye windsheild wipers.








the catch-can setup for thoes who dident see








no more heatercore rad hose setup








for SNG in like 13 days im going to shave the 2 wiper hoes, repaint the windshield surround, trunklid, rear bumper, front bumper and do something special with the hood.
keep checking back for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

i cant wiat to see yyour car at SNG


----------



## AlpinaWhiteCabby (Sep 19, 2007)

Mark, I can't remember which car it is, Probably the GTi since the cab's a convert... Whered you get the checkered headliner? Im dyin for one


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Show season needs to end already so we can start customizing this beast ?!!! haha


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

cant wait till its done mark .....
on the other hand wanna laugh chec yer pm


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

look here theres a rhd under dash piece http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3474658


----------



## SmA!!zZV3eDuB (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

do you have more pics of your Catch can setup??


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (SmA!!zZV3eDuB)*

what does the catch can do?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

the catch can looks cool and keeps marks bay clean........ nah just kidding. from what im told it takes the little oil drips or whatever they are that are normally recirculated into your intake, and it catches them. thus keeping oil out your intake. might do more im not sure


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

the oil catch-can works off of 2 breathers, there is the one on top of your valve cover and then the one on your crank case, som ppl just throw thoes little tiny cone filters over them but they like fill up with oil and leak (learned this at h20 when my little cone on my valve cover was sewing oil everywhere







) so you run a hose from both, to the catch-can and the catch can has like a little meter on it to show you houw much oil is in it and it has a ort for a breather on it so, in other words, you takes excess oil from you motor and stors it asaide








i re did the way i had it for h20 and got it all finished up and it works pretty good now
mark


----------



## Dr. Green Thumb (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Congrats on the new garage space ! I think some nice things are going to come outta that place. You might see a wrecked jetta I gotta tear down up there soon. Not to mention I think maybe you need to do a turbo setup and that RHD already !


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dr. Green Thumb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Green Thumb* »_Congrats on the new garage space ! I think some nice things are going to come outta that place. You might see a wrecked jetta I gotta tear down up there soon. Not to mention I think maybe you need to do a turbo setup and that RHD already ! 









yeah, im moving my car to the place today actually. After SNG im going to start pulling the motor, then find a different 95 2l with lower miles ( i got 92K on the 2l in there now) and swap all the parts, throw on a new head, repaint the block etc etc etc. the turbo setup is going to be 100% custom, im going to run a top mount IC, nice a simple right into the short runner, proboley run a 270 cam, new head studs, 2 head gaskets... the works








while the motor is out im going to re paint the engine bay (again) after alot of welding goes down








the RHD swap is also gunna go down and ill proboley redo the interior while im at it as in another new carpet, all new door panels, and some new seats








im very excited.
mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you know this is coming lol.... how much for your motor swapped into my car ????? haaa with the sri???


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_you know this is coming lol.... how much for your motor swapped into my car ????? haaa with the sri??? 

ill sell you the motor, but im taking every sensor thats new on it and swapping it over to the new motor and the sri.


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

10-4.. gonna be a sick winter... maybe well show them some pix of the sickness once we have everything all moved in the garage


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hhahah funny crap im not going to be able to aford a motor after alll lets just say god damed hondas


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
the catch-can setup for thoes who dident see










Whats the MF on the cap for?
Like the mutha ****ers ice tea that john stuart keeps talking about on da TV???


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Blang your motor up with a polished g60 valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ImBroke (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been reading this thread all afternoon and all I can say is damn.....hotness. You've pretty much done just about everything that i've been planning to do to mine over the winter.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (ImBroke)*

I just noticed the catch can is held on by zip-ties... ZIP TIES FTW!!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_I just noticed the catch can is held on by zip-ties... ZIP TIES FTW!!!!!


























































hell yeah zip ties FTW (i was in a rush to mount it befor H20)


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
hell yeah zip ties FTW (i was in a rush to mount it befor H20)

Funniest **** I ever saw, was a super clean Mk2 with a 1.8t swap, the plates said zipties


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Spotted late Sunday afternoon..


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

DAMN Mark, you got all sorts of skills and game! That car is mad looking, love it. Anyways I'm moved, got a good job, making a little here and there so it's time to get back in the game and I'm serious this time! Hope all is well bro!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_Spotted late Sunday afternoon..









That car has a really solid stance. I am just indifferent about the hood


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Let's see some pics of those shaved wipers and that new exhaust system!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

yea man def.. post them up mark


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Let's see some pics of those shaved wipers and that new exhaust system!

video update.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sZLFk0tv6xc








more thursday


----------



## Sick Zipple (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

shaved wipers.... side exit exhaust.... Luckyyyy


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahahah nicce lol i put mine back to the back :-( . watch for speed bumps trust me. i still gotta weld my exhaust my whel fell off i crashed the jetta after i put the spacers on the rotas are gone im on steelies. o well lol. i gotta go find my wheel on the pip . see ya at sng


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

That sounds awesome! Thanks for letting us all know where you're kill switch is. Now we know how to steal your car.


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

yeah, that exhaust does sound good and looks even better... wish I had a side exhaust


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

that sounds soo good!! where did u get that from?? custom???


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_That sounds awesome! Thanks for letting us all know where you're kill switch is. Now we know how to steal your car.





































I love the commentary Mark!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

still waiting for a driving video


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_that sounds soo good!! where did u get that from?? custom???

Kev, where ya been? You post every so often and then disappear for three months. I think we should start calling you, The Phantom.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

cut out the rocker/sideskirt and put it up higher http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

thanks for the comments guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and kev, your new name is offically the Phantom, cause mark is right, you never post, and when u do u dissapear into a black abiss with your blacked out nissan


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahha ehhh


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

I got a ride in the beast this evening. $hit is quick!


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

what does the Key switch kill/engage?
i've got a hidden fuel pump switch.. a little more hidden than a key switch under the dash


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

from what i hear quite a few ppl got a ride yesterday lmao..


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

beetleboy, you make no sence


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i dunno your bros freind was like omg i almost sht myself lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

oh yeah, i took him for a ride too, some ppl just dont know what it feels like to sit in a "sports car"


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_oh yeah, i took him for a ride too, some ppl just dont know what it feels like to sit in a "sports car"























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you even have a cam in this yet?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

no cam, yet.
yay, grinded, repainted 22MM Master Cylender (i cant spell if u dont know by now)








installed








JDM Sweat Band Style








last night 11PM








today i have to repaint the hood, bumpers, finish shaving the wipers and repaint the windsheild surround, and a few little things
mark



_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 7:39 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn dude... you are the master of last minute mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







- see you tomorrow!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

i dig the car with no front bumper







haha now thats a motorsports look


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

with that much paint on the car, i wonder how much longer before it starts to crack and peal


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_with that much paint on the car, i wonder how much longer before it starts to crack and peal

well, whenever i repaint stuff, i take it allllll the way back down to ither the metal, or plastic.

i never spray primer over old paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
well, whenever i repaint stuff, i take it allllll the way back down to ither the metal, or plastic.

i never spray primer over old paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

ok, long ass day its 9 30pm
primered the window surround, yay no more wipers

















work on some more stuff lol








front and rear bumpers in primer








base/clear








bye bye checkers lol








primer








base/clear









































well, back to work
later


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Mark - You are off the hook! I can't wait to see this thing tomorrow morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

dam dude, your car is just insane. the amount of work put into it is retarded!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (automk2slowness)*

**** its 11 33 PM
i jsut bleed the brakes and the pedal is dropping right to the floor















why, why does this always ****ing happen to me.


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

cause its a volkswagen. Happens to the best of us buddy. Keep trying, youll get it. Maybe start fresh in the am, walk away from it for a while.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

Damn you mark. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

ok.its 1 55 AM.
i took out the 22MM MC and threw in the old one, the brakes work now (not amazingly but, they work)
and i put everything back together..

jesus i am so tiredd. im getting 3 hours sleep, then out to work on it again at 5








some air cooled touches...









i will be rolling to the show hoodless tommarow, cause i couldent get the hood latch to work (go figure, lest second it magically doesent work) so i slammed the hood out of fustration and scratched the paint and left 2 nice lumps in it where the latches goes
















good night


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Your car looked killer today (as usual) and I really can't wait to see the progress that's made this winter!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to busting your ass and getting to the show!


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

hey mark, i saw you gettin out of your car and being all pissed off that they put you in the wrong class or something lol. then i think i scared lauren by askin her if her name was lauren and if she knew this kid i used to be friends with lol. your car looked dope, props for gettin it to the show and i gotta admit, your painting skills are pretty dam good concidering where you paint all these parts.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yea mark props on the paint serously did you place man ?? and btw you can keet the misfits sweatband


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

mark, do you know anyhting about driving with no hood in NJ?? i was tryin to find a law about it, but i cant seem to find anything saying you can or cant.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i drove the beetle without a hood for 2 weeks. got pulled over nothing bout the hood. matter of fact muscle cars do it all the time. i unno what to say. try it worse case tell em your painting it. lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

there is no law saying you cant drive without a hood.
and no, i did not place.
and something terrible happened on the way home.
updates when i feel like talking/thinking about it


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

oooohhh noooezz


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Just out with it, quit bein emo


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

your brothers famous http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3504088


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

ok man i heard what happened i fell bad bro lmk if u need the one off the gti you can have it free im still trying to figure y u didnt place


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_Just out with it, quit bein emo









Let's just say it turned out to be a really long day with a few unexpected events on the way back to the garage.








Cliffnotes version: Side exhaust system meets railroad tracks. You do the math!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Let's just say it turned out to be a really long day with a few unexpected events on the way back to the garage.








Cliffnotes version: Side exhaust system meets railroad tracks. You do the math!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
Let's just say it turned out to be a really long day with a few unexpected events on the way back to the garage.








Cliffnotes version: Side exhaust system meets railroad tracks. You do the math!

Drive slower over railroad tracks... solution


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
Drive slower over railroad tracks... solution








If you had seen these railroad tracks you would realize that it wouldn't have mattered how fast or slow he was going. The tracks were raised above the pavement and you couldn't really see it until you were right about to cross them. Mark was only going about 10 MPH when he crossed them as he was accelerating from a stoplight right before the tracks.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*

ihope another fire didnt break out on one of marks cars...


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_







If you had seen these railroad tracks you would realize that it wouldn't have mattered how fast or slow he was going. The tracks were raised above the pavement and you couldn't really see it until you were right about to cross them. Mark was only going about 10 MPH when he crossed them as he was accelerating from a stoplight right before the tracks.


So then drag that **** and throw sparks like a real man.

He didn't need a side exit to do that


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

just cause your car can make sparks because its so low ither the controlarms or oil pan hits the ground doesent make u a man, it makes you a dumbass.
and i dident do a side exit to make sparks, it just did it because it was mounted relatively low to the ground.
oh yeah, and the shift linkedge is all f'd up, i went to the garage today to do some work and i dk what the hell happened, but the car wont go into first, or second, or reverse. the linledge is fine, i just need to look around more to see what really broke.
the exhaust broke completely off the car from the down pipe. and i ran it over, made my nice brand new muffler look like a pancake and it tore most of the heatsheild's under the car out a little bit.
what a fun day!
i love good luck!
mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 3:05 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

You probably bent the tower that the shift linkage mounts too


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

oh damn man, i was wondering why the muffler looked so flattened tonight .. well no worries man well get that ish all fixed up, anyways winter is comin up and time to start all the other shiit goin on with the car


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark like i said u need any linkage parts lmk i gotta get rid of the gti so lmk


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

worked on the cabby a little today
i got a G60 Valve cover from a stand at fall SNG, it was crusty, covered in oil and was cheap. i grinded that **** down and painted it black.








bye bye exhaust mani, *ITS TURBO TIME BITCHES*
















and this is the side exit after the ride home from SNG
























oh yeah, heres some pics of the new shop, some familier faces







(mark i had to take it off to take pics lolz) Im almost done moving in.








the wall of centerfolds/motivation (almost done)
















0 mile VR, new everythingggg, going in a mk2 coupe

















more later
mark


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Dibs on that Exhaust manifold and downpipe!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

sure thing nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
going ABA in the 4dr?


----------



## PiercedWinky (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_sure thing nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
going ABA in the 4dr?

Going with a header?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Shop looks sweet Mark you just need a lift









What turbo/software are you planning on running?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_sure thing nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
going ABA in the 4dr?

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yup JH/ABA... nothing fancy but better then the 1.7L currently installed.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. - That's one ballin' ass garage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Holden McNeil at 7:08 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

nice to see at least one of us took a pic of the shop. should be bringing the car down this week (if dish can get the trailer) so make some room!! i'm moving in.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

thats sick that you got a shop now. did you go in with some other guys? whats the story here?


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

Sweet ass shop dude. Can't wait to see the turbo set up.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

nicce shop bro i like it keep it clean when your working if u need that linkage lmk ill be at dubs of the dead tomorow


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_Shop looks sweet Mark you just need a lift









What turbo/software are you planning on running?









a lift is in the works








Im going to run a SPA Exhaust mani with a 36MM Wastegate, C2 software, some kind of T3 (yes, small, spool low, rev high!!!!) ither a top mount IC and run a 300Z hood scoop, or an FMIC to be a baller







im looking to make around 240 to the wheels, yes, 240, to the wheels. im also going to get a new head, bore that **** out, run some new head studs, titanium lifters, big cam blah blah blah


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_thats sick that you got a shop now. did you go in with some other guys? whats the story here?

yes, originally it was me and a buddy of mine from Uber Euro, after a few months of looking he found it on craigslist. then i called my friend eric (dubsesda3) and he got in on it, then i called Mark (16vcabrioletofNJ) and he got in on it, so its the 4 of us. i keep my cabby there, mark has his cabby there, eric has his mk3 jetta there (getting a full respray blah blah blah) and Enes is building his MK2 Coupe there (VR swap, the one pictured above) new everything, built from the floor up.

_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_nicce shop bro i like it keep it clean when your working if u need that linkage lmk ill be at dubs of the dead tomorow

i dont need the linkedge, dubs of the dead...? some kidna gtg i wasent informed about?!?! lol, not liek the cabby works anyways!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_a lift is in the works








Im going to run a SPA Exhaust mani with a 36MM Wastegate, C2 software, some kind of T3 (yes, small, spool low, rev high!!!!) ither a top mount IC and run a 300Z hood scoop, or an FMIC to be a baller







im looking to make around 240 to the wheels, yes, 240, to the wheels. im also going to get a new head, bore that **** out, run some new head studs, titanium lifters, big cam blah blah blah

Nice! I put together a 2l aba turbo back in 05 that made [email protected] using a t3s60 which is probably what you'll be using. Keep in mind that was using EIP s/w, so you should be making the same if not better numbers with C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

nice, a T3S60 was EXACTLY what i was going to run, but with the built head, and a buit bottom end in the future, ide like to run boost in excess of 22psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but ill proboley run around 15-20 befor i redo the bottomend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_nice, a T3S60 was EXACTLY what i was going to run, but with the built head, and a buit bottom end in the future, ide like to run boost in excess of 22psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but ill proboley run around 15-20 befor i redo the bottomend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a megasquirt and spark v2.2 full setup if your interested Mark....


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

yea its in upstate ny myy cars fgoing as a rat


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

i had a long day today.
im proud of myself.
if you thought the car was "baller" befor, wait till after winter.
















lol








yay








im ither really tall or my car is really low.... or both








this is also my impression of borat lol
















next time this motor is in the car, it will be completely spotless, running over 20 pounds of boost, and you wont beable to see any wires.








stay tuned.
mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 9:50 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Cant wait till we start ripping that motor apart







Spotless indeed and all crazyness !! ... We still need to make some room for the rhd clip







, thats another story lol


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

Damn Mark!!! You're really not messing around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Damn Mark!!! You're really not messing around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no i am not.
i want this car to be sick enough to be on the cover of a magazine and im not stopping until it is.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

go for it.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_I want this car to be sick enough to be on the cover of a magazine and im not stopping until it is.









I support this message! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

ughh mark i cant belive u actually make cabbys sexy its your fault i want an mk1 now.


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

nice nice, this thing is comming along at a very quick pace, "Im going to run a SPA Exhaust mani with a 36MM Wastegate, C2 software, some kind of T3 (yes, small, spool low, rev high!!!!) ither a top mount IC and run a 300Z hood scoop, or an FMIC to be a baller im looking to make around 240 to the wheels, yes, 240, to the wheels. im also going to get a new head, bore that **** out, run some new head studs, titanium lifters, big cam blah blah blah" we are gonna have to see if that can take 20 pounds of boost on digi 1 or if my motor can handle 16 pounds of boost on cis ahahhaa


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

pretty sick. cant wait to see progress on that!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

thanks you guise







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

dude.... you're a bad bad man!


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_ We still need to make some room for the rhd clip







, thats another story lol

the sick part is, we still have to get my car and all my crap in there as well.. talk about a squeeze..


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

intrested in selling the 2.death eric?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

wee








the wiring on this car is going to be perfect. im so stoked to tear into this car, every harness im cutting open, removing all the wires im not using, simplifing everything, making it all extremely simple and clean. the engine bay too.
in other news:
-im going to get the RHD clip from MD in 2 weeks.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-i sold the white wheels allready, i listed them yesturday, talk about a quick sale here on vortex









more tommarow...?
Mark


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

great progess!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

thats ok those sport maxxs were whores anyway hahah lol damn mark makin progress


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Mark what size toyos were you running with the type 002s?


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_wee








the wiring on this car is going to be perfect. im so stoked to tear into this car, every harness im cutting open, removing all the wires im not using, simplifing everything, making it all extremely simple and clean. the engine bay too.
in other news:
-im going to get the RHD clip from MD in 2 weeks.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-i sold the white wheels allready, i listed them yesturday, talk about a quick sale here on vortex









more tommarow...?
Mark


That looks a lot like my cabby's interior right now!







Theres just way too much unnecessary wiring in the digi 2 cabby' s not to mention the power windows on top of it







It was quite the challenge to clean up the dash wiring but I'm sure your up to a challenge







what made you decide to go with the gasser turbo route? Why not drop a euro spec pd150 in ??







you would be the first and could probably make more power with some tuning. Your fuel economy would be through the roof!









_Modified by giulianot at 8:19 AM 11-8-2007_


_Modified by giulianot at 9:44 PM 11-8-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (giulianot)*

Thoughts/Opinions...?
my GF might not run em' on her mk2 anymore...
i was thinking of buying them off of her, and you know, throw a twist on em
(White centers, Red BBS center caps, Gold Bolts.)
















mark


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

they are good looking, but everyone else has a set.


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree. You have a very original look to your car, any sort of BBS wheel is going to take away from that.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

are those konig remembers?? Im sure you can do sumtin markish to them...like paint the lips a glossy metallic black and put sum metallic blue bolts.... If you do sumtin nuts like that then hell yes


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

yeah, idk yet, their 16's, i want 15's just throwing the idea out there to see what you guys thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i need new wheels tho cause i sold the white ones allready, i want another set of 15x8's.
i cant decide between RSL Cults or BBS RM's. nomatter what wheel i get, it will have Gold bolts, and White centers.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_yeah, idk yet, their 16's, i want 15's just throwing the idea out there to see what you guys thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i need new wheels tho cause i sold the white ones allready, i want another set of 15x8's.
i cant decide between RSL Cults or BBS RM's. nomatter what wheel i get, it will have Gold bolts, and White centers.









I have two stock RMs available if you so decide.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

im throwing together a set of RMS myself. they are the sickest wheel for the cabbies in my opineon. the aftermarket lips are a must tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_im throwing together a set of RMS myself. they are the sickest wheel for the cabbies in my opineon. the aftermarket lips are a must tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

if you dont wanna run the RMs because everyone has em, try to find some RSs they are similar but the RS are the better made/ lighter wheel. they are also more rare.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

screw RS's i love the RM's center caps. and of course ide rock larger lips, you guise and your silly nonsence of stock lips...


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Glad to see that you made it back in one piece.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

ill be heading over to the garage this wed mark lol.. lets see what kinda madness im gonna run into !!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark do u guys have a welder at your shop? a useable one ? with a lowered car freindly jack or lift or what not . ill bring some goodies


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

sweet sig beetle boy.
no welder at the shop Yet.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

werd if your anywhere near your fone ill give u a call soon etiher from work or my fone


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

well, i got the entire engine harness out of the car and into my bedroom. lol.
the mission. build a bullet-proff harness that you wont see.








ive spent about 3 hours on it so far cutting it open, removing unnessasary wires, plugs, etc etc. every wire i removed, i removed all the way back to the connection into the fuse box. there will not be a single wire, i mean it, a SINGLE stray wire in the entire system. everywire will have a purpose and the nonused ones will be deleted completely.
sofar this is the pile of unused wire. i still have HOURS ahead of me.








its kinda of therapudic. (actually its not, i just keeping thinking about making my stamp in time on the VW history chart befor im 21 years old







)








im leaving it at this.








mark


----------



## Sick Zipple (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

wa wa we wah.... it's a niiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sick Zipple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sick Zipple* »_wa wa we wah.... it's a niiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Great progress so far Mark! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

so when are you gonna make it RWD?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_so when are you gonna make it RWD?

i wouldnt put it past mark thats prolly next years plan. then in 5 years he will be building an old beetle or an ae86, and this car will become an aborted project and his brother will buy it and put some ugly rims on it and ruin all his work to make it look boy racer.




























just kidding i think vw will adopt it for their musem .
i need pieces off that front clip mark call me asap 2018736329


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
i wouldnt put it past mark thats prolly next years plan. then in 5 years he will be building an old beetle or an ae86, and this car will become an aborted project and his brother will buy it and put some ugly rims on it and ruin all his work to make it look boy racer.




























just kidding i think vw will adopt it for their musem .
i need pieces off that front clip mark call me asap 2018736329









nah, no RWD for me. IDK what my next project will be, but i can assure you i will never sell this car. i have way to many pricessless, one-off parts, ive spent way too much time, effort and money on it to ever get rid of it. ill be one of thoes guys in his 40's with his car back from his teenage days still in the garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive been tossing up a few ideas on what my next project will be, ither an old corolla with a silver top 20v on ITB's, a caddy with a 16V, a Polo, another cabby, a mk3 jetta, the list goes on. one thing i can guarentee tho, my next car will be another RHD.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i saw a 85 last night at an intersection i stared at the car so much the driver looked at me like i was nuts. i then went home and took a spatula and seperated my pants from my leg.


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

This is sick amazing work!!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah man this car is DEF a keeper, cant just get rid of a car like that


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_








nah, no RWD for me. IDK what my next project will be, but i can assure you i will never sell this car. i have way to many pricessless, one-off parts, ive spent way too much time, effort and money on it to ever get rid of it. ill be one of thoes guys in his 40's with his car back from his teenage days still in the garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive been tossing up a few ideas on what my next project will be, ither an old corolla with a silver top 20v on ITB's, a caddy with a 16V, a Polo, another cabby, a mk3 jetta, the list goes on. one thing i can guarentee tho, my next car will be another RHD.

build a rat rod like me. i have a 1927 ford model T body and pan that im building up, its pricey but its gonna be hot. also the beetle is coming along nicely. dont do what i do and start 4 projects at once :\


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

^^^ now this is what IM talking about .. got some pix of both of the cars man? i loveee rods, and old skool beetles


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Mark your crazy


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JtKVento)*

well, after about 20 hours of work, my entire engine harness... is complete.
i extended pretty much every single god damn wire in the entire system, soldered everything, and re wrapped it.
meet my new best friends over the last few days, mr. scissors and mr. soldering iron








how i sat from 10AM this morning till about 9PM.








The finished wiring harness. i will run the fust box on the right side of the car. the battery where the heater core used to be (behind the center consol) and all the wires will go through the right fender well and into the frame. i created the harness through memory on where things go and im confident that when installed, you wont even know its there.
*BEFORE*









*AFTER*








ide say im pretty ahead at this point in time, all thats left to do now is rebuild the motor, put the turbo set up on it, and weld shut about 500 holes in the engine bay, repaint the bay, and do the RHD







oh yeah, and put the battery terminals on














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 7:15 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

excellent work mark, hahaha now i know how can do my wiring harness for me !!!!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

awsome mark. hey keep a lookout for susp for me


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

heres some more pics of the harness as its one of thoes thing youll never get to see all the hard work that gets put into it.









the main plug that goes onto the motor right next to the coolent flanges, if any of you know what im talking about you know how many wires i had to extend.








mark


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I found that hockey tape works well to give the factory fiber tape look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work on the harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_I found that hockey tape works well to give the factory fiber tape look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work on the harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, it does, but i dont like how it obsorbes water and is so stickey, so i used electricle tape


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Nice work! Does this mean your instrument cluster and turn signals will work now?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (16vCabrioletofNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_Nice work! Does this mean your instrument cluster and turn signals will work now?

















turnsignals.... psh, i use hand signals!
as for the guages, i found the problem, it was just something that was unplugged (im pretty sure)


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Lookin' great, as usual, Mark!! I haven't been around much, lately, but my parts pile is still growing, and the needs list shrinking! Now, if I can only stop breaking the Jeep...


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

I just read you whole project, the work and love you put into your cabby is insane! Total respect on my part especially for your RHD conversion and the "dilution" you did to your wiring harness, its well worth the time.
can't wait to see more pics!
btw i would love to know where you got that checkered hood decal?! 
-Ethan


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Cabbet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabbet* »_
btw i would love to know where you got that checkered hood decal?! 
-Ethan

LOL paint!


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

PAGE 47!!!!!!

If you are able to hide ALL the wiring that'd be sick... but if not run it in something or zip tie it under a hose or nearby component.
I like hockey tape and its factory look, but it doesn't dry out fast enough when wet.
But I did find this and I think it's simply amazing.







http://cableorganizer.com/woven-wrap/ Many people have asked about it. I spent about $100 for the whole engine bay... but couldn't be happier. Plus it's heat resistant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

thanks guys, that stuff looks promising ^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the only piece of the harness that i know for a fact youll be able to see a little bit is the main plug that goes into the coolent flange on the left side of the motor. ive seen the way people route that on other shaved bays and its pretty much an impossibility to hide it completely from what ive seen.
everything else tho, you wont see, mabey the plugs that go into the injectors but lol, cant hide thoes







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_
LOL paint!

oups...thought it was a decal or vinyl because of what Dubbinandlovin wrote way back in the pages 
"then i wesanded it, and sprayed it alpine white. and then threw on the vinal"


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Cabbet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabbet* »_
oups...thought it was a decal or vinyl because of what Dubbinandlovin wrote way back in the pages 
"then i wesanded it, and sprayed it alpine white. and then threw on the vinal"

 the vynil lady by me does it i sent mark there pretty much you just gotta get vynil squares i think 5x5 and setrategically place them on your hood


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I didn't use the corrugated tubing loom, I just use the wrap. Yeah It's Christmas time:biggrinsanta:


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Cabbet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabbet* »_
oups...thought it was a decal or vinyl because of what Dubbinandlovin wrote way back in the pages 
"then i wesanded it, and sprayed it alpine white. and then threw on the vinal"


yeah i used vinal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mark stop being elusive ahahah. damn it u got an extra heater switch ?


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

This kid Mark must be all nuts and no bolts


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_This kid Mark must be all nuts and no bolts









mad nuts bro... mad nuts.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

ok...
started grinding the inner fender wells, im going to smooth and color-match em. balllllllllllllllllinnnnnnn (****ty cell phone pics)
















everything is out of the bay except the steering rack
















and since im literally going to take this as far as i can, im going mega baller status like Mike McCoy did with his Jetta. Im going to cut out everything inside the red lines and im going to replace it with flat metal.








**** is gunna be SMOOTH.
Mark


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

big balls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Just remember that flat metal is weak Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Just remember that flat metal is weak Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i know, but it wont be to weak cause its going to be 5 times thicker then stock!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
i know, but it wont be to weak cause its going to be 5 times thicker then stock!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
i know, but it wont be to weak cause its going to be 5 times thicker then stock!

You might be better off welding is some tubular reinforcements which will help out with the structural rigidity. Then cover it with sheet metal. 5x thicker than stock is going to be heavy and somewhat difficult to work with. Not very easy to bend without the right equipment.


----------



## Sick Zipple (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_big balls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mark has big balls, mark has big balls







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

haha... before mark took that picture i was standing there and he goes so what im gona do im gona cut this out completely and just get a F--- P---- of M---- and then im gona have a c--------- S----- firewall. so i said yooo u should pinstripe it and he goes im gona W---- D----- A-- L---- on it and put some P-- S------- around it. HaHa Guess what marks gona dooo


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_haha... before mark took that picture i was standing there and he goes so what im gona do im gona cut this out completely and just get a F--- P---- of M---- and then im gona have a c--------- S----- firewall. so i said yooo u should pinstripe it and he goes im gona W---- D----- A-- L---- on it and put some P-- S------- around it. HaHa Guess what marks gona dooo

Beetleboy.... Your f'n retarded...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
Beetleboy.... Your f'n retarded...
 i didnt ask your opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif weaksauce


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ i didnt ask your opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif weaksauce

But you got it anyway...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
But you got it anyway...
















mark your cabby is going to own


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_







mark your cabby is going to own 

Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vCabrioletofNJ* »_
You might be better off welding is some tubular reinforcements which will help out with the structural rigidity. Then cover it with sheet metal. 5x thicker than stock is going to be heavy and somewhat difficult to work with. Not very easy to bend without the right equipment.

yes, i was going to run tubular reinforcements as in a welded in upper strut bar. the metal (stock metal) of the firewall is SO THIN, so a metal thats 5 times thicker is only like 1/8 inch thick








im going to run 2 pieces, and weldthem together like a 90 deg. angle. it not only will look super slick but save me lots of time plugging holes and all that crap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_haha... before mark took that picture i was standing there and he goes so what im gona do im gona cut this out completely and just get a FLAT PIECE of METAL and then im gona have a CUSTOM STEEL firewall. so i said yooo u should pinstripe it and he goes im gona WRITE DUBBINandLOVIN (in script) on it and put some PIN STRIPING around it. HaHa Guess what marks gona dooo


i filled in the blanks for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and thanks guys.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

lol


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I think its time you did up those rear discs so i can know if i want to get a rocco rear disc set up or order one new like u did...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

my gf's cabby has pinstripe hood and door panels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Awesome work man, Can't wait to see it progress more and more!


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

mark i hope this inspires you...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*

That's more like a fine piece of art than a car.








Beautiful to look at!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

hahah sick car... Well i think once marks car is done it will DEF be a fine piece of art







hopefully he can get some pix up soon of some progress


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_mark i hope this inspires you... 

thats funny because that Polo has seriously been a HUGE insparation for this project ever since i saw pics of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_hahah sick car... Well i think once marks car is done it will DEF be a fine piece of art







hopefully he can get some pix up soon of some progress

well, i dont want my car to become art, i want it to become a a car that not only has a stunning exterior and engine bay, but is capabul of having stunning, consistant, performance ON and OFF the track. i think having a cleaned engine bay, clean everything etc etc not only does it look cool, its also adding to the way the car drives/proformes, like the custom made firewall... Cool as hell? yes, stronger then stock? yes. Fully bebuilt, painted/polished motor... dope? hell yeah, Built to perform/last... you bet your ass.
when the cars done i dont plan on just looking at it like most cars built here, i plan on driving it right down the the track and BEATING THE **** OUT OF IT.
Performance throught Perfection and Perfection through Clenleness.
Mark


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

amen brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









its a car not a statue, ya it looks good but it better preform just as well, im likein the way you think, good job, keep it up,
and get that frickin dash in!!!!!!










_Modified by toplessbunnys at 10:11 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Sick Zipple (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*

cmon mark, its been almost a week. where the updates at? i need some pictures!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Sick Zipple)*

i have to say mark 3 years ago u bought some dudes show winning car. unfortunately u bought it at the pinacle of the rice trifecta, and you spent countless hours un pimping the auto. but now your brother drives it and well







were not getting into that. what i meant to say is im happy to see u building a car your way. from the ground up. seriously though mark this cabbys gona break some necks . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sick Zipple* »_cmon mark, its been almost a week. where the updates at? i need some pictures!









theres alot of progress on it lately but the last 3 times ive been to the shop to work on it i forgot my camra








pics tonight tho, i promise

_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ seriously though mark this cabbys gona break some necks . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its only going to break necks when your in the passenger seat and i step on that shti!!!!!!!111


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
its only going to break necks when your in the passenger seat and i step on that shti!!!!!!!111

Wait a minute! It does that already.








You want your passengers looking like a bobblehead doll when they step out of there?


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_

its only going to break necks when your in the passenger seat and i step on that shti!!!!!!!111
 oh god u crazy **** dont tellme your shaving your headrests too


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

pix?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steveo27)*

i took some pics 
some of the firewall is out








gunna smooth the fender wells... what a pain in the ass









just for fun








mark


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

i see my coupe back there !!!







gotta love a garage with project cars in there







.. save me some discs mark lol


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

no turning back now.
Mark, I gotta say you have a great thread, a great car and above all foresight and motivation that surpasses most.
Going 2years strong, and it all started with a painted valve cover.







Merry Christmas 2007!


_Modified by vwpoorboy at 10:51 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_i see my coupe back there !!!







gotta love a garage with project cars in there







.. *save me some discs mark lol*

lmfao... whoops















i gotta go to homedepo and get more, i go through them ****s like a fat kid goes through the cookiejar after school









_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_no turning back now.
Mark, I gotta say you have a great thread, a great car and above all foresight and motivation that surpasses most.
Going 2years strong, and it all started with a painted valve cover.


thanks man, yes, there is no turning back now. And yes the painted valve cover pretty much started this, and the fact that my old mk2 pooped on me and i needed a new daily







and when i saw the cabby pull onto my street when the PO dropped it off.... i knew that it was all over and the poo deff hit the fan


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

i thought it started as a walk to wendys..oh wait wrong car
















you have no idea how jelous i am that yall hav ea garage to work in


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Mark, you have a gaping hole in your firewall BTW..... Just thought you might wanna look into that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

updates???


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irockamk2gli* »_updates???

havent been to the shop, got a second job for some extra loot








ill go there this weekend, and finish taking the fire wall out and the brackets for the steering colum


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Sounds good man!! Looking forward to the picks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif
Oh wait, I meant
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

how about some motorsport fenders


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta2NR)*









im not worthy


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

updates?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_updates?









i sent $ to a guy in Britan for a Manual RHD steering rack, and thats the only update so far, and i sold my coils.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no more poopy powersteering, and hello a cleaner bay.
Mark


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (steveo27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on the motor sport fenders.


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

cars looking lonely mark


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

no updates but, my band is going on tour again, eastcoast only this time, we leave next thursday, if anyones in the area, come to a show! we can BS about VW's all night








mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

what? no pittsburgh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








we better get update pics when you get back!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (steveo27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no syracuse!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*








Ah, the life of a rockstar. Sex, Drugs, Dubs and Ska. Life is good!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I don't see any Toronto dates yet, there's some great venues to play at hear in T.O.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_I don't see any Toronto dates yet, there's some great venues to play at hear in T.O.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Don't let this fall off the map. We need updates. Or I might start crying. lol


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

Hope your tour went well.. time to get wrenching again.








I can hardly wait for you to post a pic of you pulling into a drive-thru.


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpoorboy* »_Hope your tour went well.. time to get wrenching again.








I can hardly wait for you to post a pic of you pulling into a drive-thru.









Thats the truth I haven't gotten my cabby fill in forever I am dieing to see some more masterful work lol


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

Paging Dr. Taggart...








Honestly I can't blame him. It's freakin' freezing in the shop these days.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_Paging Dr. Taggart...








Honestly I can't blame him. It's freakin' freezing in the shop these days.

MARK?!?! new SN!!!! god damn ive been out of the loop.
well, guys, i havent worked on the car in a while, just got back from tour, everything was awesome.
i gotta go down to the shop tommarow, but i doubt ill work on the car, its wayyyyyyyy to ****ing cold in there (no heat!!!)
ill post some little updates tommarow
mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

i miss youuuuuu


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
MARK?!?! new SN!!!! god damn ive been out of the loop.


Yeah it's me. New year, new username.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

Yea! Mark's back!!!! Now get to the shop and get this project moving!!! I wanna see you delivering mail by Spring!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_i miss youuuuuu

<33333

_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_
Yeah it's me. New year, new username.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Yea! Mark's back!!!! Now get to the shop and get this project moving!!! I wanna see you delivering mail by Spring!









LOL!!!


----------



## dwl124 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey man, you should sell me parts. You know you have some! Awesome build! It takes Huevos to do what you've done.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_I wanna see you delivering mail by Spring!








LOL


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

have fun with the tolls


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk2allday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2allday* »_have fun with the tolls

i have a good hook shot









edit :lol im at beetleboys house, on his user name, but its mark lol


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

bump for mark. ive been following this for a while but never post. god im jealous. not that it matters but my brother might be picking up a nice '90 cabby in the next week. im excited.

oh, ps. give us updates!!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

bump for tomoroww


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

updates FTW!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irockamk2gli* »_updates FTW!!!!

Well, i moved out of the shop we had







sucks ass. long story. anyway, me and mark k got a storage unit together, i dropped the car off there, i wont be working on it there because i cant. for the next 2 months im not touching it, its sitting in the storage unit. I have the motor at my house, im going to get a stand, start taking it apart and getting it ready for the rebuild. In may march/april, when its warm, im going to get another garage and finish this thing. i was hopeing for Spring SNG but... HAHAHA that **** aint happening







mabey h20 lol
this is how i transported it to the new garage








more soon
mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*








I felt like I was Magnus Samuelsson in a World's Strongest Man competition getting her on the trailer. 
No front suspension or wheels and two flat tires on the rear. Pushing the car up the ramp onto the trailer.







You do the math. 
It took six of us to get it on there.
The next WSM event will be the wheel toss in the spring. In this event we'll see who can throw Mark's next set of balla wheels the farthest.


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

Lol that sounds like fun


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dwl124)*

My RHD Manual Steering Rack came in today. Pics Later.
I also decided on the new color, thats right, the whole car is getting a respray. Creme Brule, off the 2008 Ford Edge.
Thats all for now.
Mark


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_I also decided on the new color, thats right, the whole car is getting a respray. Creme Brule, off the 2008 Ford Edge.


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_ Creme Brule, off the 2008 Ford Edge.

Mark

Im cravin sum creme brulee now


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevsburgundynissan* »_
Im cravin sum creme brulee now

What's up Kev!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good one Nick!
What's the matter Kev, are the Z forums down?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good one Nick!
What's the matter Kev, you dont have any more money to keep replacing tires from doing smokey drifts all day though the twistys so now your at home with nothing to do so you came back to the vortexez









edit'd


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

HOLY $HIT!!!!! I just read through this thread and I am floored. Your ride has transformed more than Optimus Prime. Truly amazing (in all of its incarnations). I am addicted to this thread. Impressive and inspirational. Thanks for indirectly motivating me to get my POS done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (jamaicula)*

Yeah, his car has been an inspiration to me and my build. It's nice to be making progress on mine, finally!!
RHD FTW!!!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

haha u guys are nasty... mark post up ipcs


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_haha u guys are nasty... mark post up ipcs

you post up some pics cutie


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Updates?


----------



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

mark you are an inspiration!!! i am so tracking this topic as i will be getting a cabby of my own soon...


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_Updates? 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*

updates. let get too it! Vortex keeps this build going. nag nag nag nag


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*

Nice project, hope to see it around for the tail end of show season....Can anyone say Top Dawg 08?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (jbrownvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrownvr6* »_Nice project, hope to see it around for the tail end of show season....Can anyone say Top Dawg 08?









H20 is what im Aiming for, and i wouldent mind being in Top Dawg...


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

keep this up and youd have no problem taking that trophy imo


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

mark any updates im dieing to see more of this thing i know you have been working on it, post up some pics to make us happy and inspire us to go outside and work on our junk


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

WOW awesome tread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

Come one Mark, post up some pics of that blingin' tranny (and when I say tranny I mean transmission, not transvestite







) you've been working on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

my car is allmost done


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

updates 
xinfinity


----------



## Samz09 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_updates 
xinfinity









x2


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Samz09)*

x3


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (jamaicula)*

pics by the end of the week of the new bizzzz








PAGE 50 HOLLAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

PAGE 50. that's a milestone. now keep 'em comin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

Updates FTW you have been killing me man lol


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_pics by the end of the week of the new bizzzz








PAGE 50 HOLLAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Where are those pics you promised?


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

here is one I took of Mark this past fall. 








where are the updates?


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

i guess no updates to keep us motivated


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

bump this for 2 RHD cabriolets in NJ.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (goosler)*

20 days since you said end of the week! Come on, man, we need our fix!!


----------



## dwl124 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

C'mon guys! We all had to wait 20 years for a Star Wars sequel! Stall a brotha out! I'm 10000% sure it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_pics by the end of the week of the new bizzzz








PAGE 50 HOLLAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What happened to end of the week...?


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

any news? has this gone top secret for the upcoming show season?


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

bump for my car on the road


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

Mark is MIA


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_Mark is MIA 

am i?
RHD Manual Steering Rack from Germany (you dont know what i had to go through to get this into the states)








blah blah








shhhh









sorry i havent been around im in the process of re-painting/building my Fox project.
at the end of the month the car will be back at my house so i can start work and update this thing on the daily like i used to.
Mark <3
ps I MISS U GUISE!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_bump this for 2 RHD cabriolets in NJ.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i keep hearing about this other RHD cabby but never saw pics of it!!!!!
MUST SEE!!!!!


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
sorry i havent been around im in the process of re-painting/building my Fox project.

how about a pic of your 'current' project? and a few build specs maybe?
nevermind i found the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vwpoorboy at 5:22 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

3 more days till the cars back at my house and out of its ****ty ass storage unit and 2 more till the wheels get here























SO EXCITED


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Good to see you're back in action on the cabby.


_Modified by zypheri at 12:52 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zypheri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zypheri* »_Good to see you're back in action on the cabby.


thanks man, i like fell out of the loop since it was in storage an i couldent work on it, but the last few days ive been on every tuning site and i cant stop thinking about getting it on the road!!!!
my little bro just called me, my wheels came in, too bad im at work! pics when i get home!


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I know how you feel. I finally got my car just the way I wanted it, then lost my license. The last 2 weeks have been hellish with this nice weather, and all I can do is look at the car. July can't come soon enough!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zypheri)*

well i got home from work and my *Temporary* wheels are here!
in order to get the cabby out of storage it needs wheels (its sitting on 2 flat donuts in the rear and jackstands for wheels in the front lol) so i bought these SSR MkIII Knock-Off's from Konig for 2 reasons: 1. i love the SSR MkIII and 2. Im straped for cash, cant afford the OG's and i want this car on the ****ing road so 1500$ wheels arnt tickling my fancy right now.
ill proboley have these for a while since i figure im going to need a few more thousand to finish my car and between this project, others and living expenses, so lately its been kinda ruff on the wallet , but hey, isint it for everyone?







and i figure, they dont look too shabby, thier not multi-lug pattern and they look idendticle to the originals. oh yeah, thier 15x7.5 ET 0

















ill throw my tires on em tommarow when i get a change to run down to firestone after work.
Mark


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_well i got home from work and my *Temporary* wheels are here!









Mark









when they get replaced you should let me know


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

dude, you've taken wheel whoring to a new level. buying a new set of wheels so you can move the car







what is that, set #9?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_dude, you've taken wheel whoring to a new level. buying a new set of wheels so you can move the car







what is that, set #9?










it is set #8 actually, close, but no cigar















ill have #9 befor H20, some real multi-piece wheels that you aint never seen on a cabby befor, im going str8 JAPAN YO!










_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 8:59 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

cant wait to see some more progress on it mark....lovin the new wheels too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16v_HOR)*

Well today was a long day. got the toyo's mounted and got them on the car, i borrowed my brothers front suspension off of his rabbit for the day so i can get it into rolling forum. i moved out of my storage unit and im keeping the car at my grandmas for the summer, YAY NO MORE RENT!!!









wheels on..








first time in the sunlight in about 4-5 months...










































woohoo happy camper right there
















on the truck on my way home








grannys driveway
















updates TOMMAROW
Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

those wheels look sick on their. much better than the white ones you had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nexus)*

its sick but im glad they are temporary. get them on the foxx!

and tint those windows

















_Modified by dubaholic92 at 9:32 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*

well, i dyed my last set of Recaros black then sold em to my bro and he put em in his Mk2 then sold it, and i was going to run a different seat but i just loves these, so i got another pair, and these ones are 100% more mint then my last ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















mark


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

sell me them rims


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

guess not


----------



## [kyle] (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

yayyyyy updates!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

UPDATE US!!!!!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

got my swap all done over the weekend......I LOVE IT!! everyone does crazy double takes on the road......

gotta swap out my ignition switch(short), replace my shifter housing(cracked) & find a crazy squeek under the glove box & I'll be 100%....
I gotta recover my kneebar eventually too, but I love the crazy leg room....... 
also, I have a brand new clutch cable for a mk2 RHD that I'm not using....let me know if you wanna buy it.......Pat


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_got my swap all done over the weekend......I LOVE IT!! everyone does crazy double takes on the road......
also, I have a brand new clutch cable for a mk2 RHD that I'm not using....let me know if you wanna buy it.......Pat

AWESOME!!!!!!! sorry, my comp with the links i had to get you has a virus and i cant get on so ive been using my moms comp








but thats amazing to hear man!!!!!!!

also, i had a ****ing spectacular weekend!

1. i got a new motor for the cabby.








AND heres the new Heart for my cabby.
2L 16V.
Fresh head.
Fresh everything.
Im going to build another harness so this thing looks bare as a babys ass in the bay








No boost.
Big Cams, Short Runner, Full on Headers, 100% Screamer.
(i sold my ABA to my brother because he had just purchased a Rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
This is going to look fabulous in the bay. <3
























































$ching chang$
























Hi you Guise!









More Soon,
Mark James Taggart, one happy fellow.


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 3:58 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Page 51






















16v's are as played as Lambo doors and 1.8t's.










_Modified by Colombian ****** at 8:08 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Colombian ******)*

Shameless plug to page 51

_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
AWESOME!!!!!!! sorry, my comp with the links i had to get you has a virus and i cant get on so ive been using my moms comp








but thats amazing to hear man!!!!!!!

also, i had a ****ing spectacular weekend!
1. i got a new motor for the cabby.









AND heres the new Heart for my cabby.
2L 16V.
Fresh head.
Fresh everything.
Im going to build another harness so this thing looks bare as a babys ass in the bay








No boost.
Big Cams, Short Runner, Full on Headers, 100% Screamer.
(i sold my ABA to my brother because he had just purchased a Rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
This is going to look fabulous in the bay. <3
























































$ching chang$
























Hi you Guise!









More Soon,
Mark James Taggart, one happy fellow.


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_Page 51






















16v's are as played as Lambo doors and 1.8t's.










Hell yeah they are!








_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 5:00 PM 7-7-2008_


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 3:58 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

This thing up and running yet?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_This thing up and running yet?









lol, im aiming for H20.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_This thing up and running yet?









at first read I thought you asked if his new girl was running yet....







bump for Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get this thing finished!!


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

I'm glad to see you've decided to come over to the dark side.


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Colombian ******)*

Is anyone else getting red boxes instead of pictures?


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburgedition)*

yep, wtf?


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

x3


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

that sucks for you guys, i can see all the pics from like 3 different comps. ill upload em to another image hosting account for you guys and re-post em when i get out of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sick Zipple (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

yea, i've been seeing those red boxes a lot on here lately. i wonder what web host that keeps happening to?


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (Sick Zipple)*

so are ya done yet? bringing that pig out to the cult classic?


----------



## JohnFM3 (May 10, 2007)

*Performing 2.0 16v in 90 Cabi ~ Have questions.*

Just like you, I am trying to perform a similiar swap. I have a 91 Passat with a 2.0L 16v with the Motronics F.I. A few questions for you...
1) I saw you used the MAF sensor. What did it come off of?
2) Is your wiring harness a mixture of cars, or is it a complete wiring harness from a single car? What gen wiring harness did you use?
3) My 90 Cabi has a single 2 wire F.I. (DigiFant), did you use something similiar, or does each of your injectors have there own pairs?
4) Have you put that 16v in? How is it performing?
I really do hope that the end result of my car is as clean as it appears you have put into yours. The only thing I am hoping to do in addition, is run the Hydrolic Clutch that the passat uses and the Cable Shift 5 speed O2A (corrado tranny).
Clean car. Again your hard work shows.
Thanks a lot,
John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Performing 2.0 16v in 90 Cabi ~ Have questions. (JohnFM3)*

Wow man this car is turning out great. Im stoked to see the end product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Performing 2.0 16v in 90 Cabi ~ Have questions. (whiterabbit90)*

More pics, I demand an update immediately








Oh and good choice with the 16v, played or not


----------



## 16vhooptie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Performing 2.0 16v in 90 Cabi ~ Have questions. (16v_HOR)*

Def. update saw the other RHD at cult classic and it looked legit cant wait to see how it's done.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfsburgedition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgedition* »_Is anyone else getting red boxes instead of pictures? 

k, i uploaded em to my photobucket for everyone who gets red x's
enjoy.

























































































updates thursday/friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 4:02 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Mark, looking forward to seeing it done........heres a few from the NLS show this past weekend..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*

georgous ma man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when i get it done were crusing for sure!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

thanks man....keeping working........I gotta a misfire I gotta track down.....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*

Goosler's car is definitely inspiring!! My one buddy was moping about not having seen anything that really stood out at Cult Classic 3, until I pointed the RHD out! 
C'mon, Mark!! Get on it!! (Crap, I need to take my own advice and get on my car!!)


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*

I just ordered some serious goodies for the 16v.

and i sold the red wheels HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA








mark


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

NOOOOO i wanted to see those on the fox lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*

got pretty much everything out of the engine compartment.
Pretty much everything this car was, is sold to my brother for his Rabbit project. i sold him the 8V which now has a turbo strapped to it (ill post his build thread tommarow when we start it), sold him the trans, the wiring harness i made, the control arms, entire front 11" brake set-up....everything. so since everything was out i powerwashed it and now that i have loot i ordered a bunch of parts for the 16v







(pics when i recieve)

































i also just ordered a huge tent for my grandmas drive way to keep my car in so its like a min shop lmao
more soon
mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 5:19 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

so what are you driving in the mean time?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mk2allday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2allday* »_so what are you driving in the mean time?

I daily drive a 2006 jeep wrangler. But my license has been suspended for a while now so ive been rockin my MINT 1988 Schwinn 10Sp. World Sport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (at first it sucked cause riding road bikes was just for fun, but it got my ass in shape being forced to use it as my only mode of transportation and i kinda like the 7 mile to/from ride to work every day via bike







)
Anyway, my ITB's will be here mid week, oh wait... did i just spill the beans?








YOU HAVE NO IDEA !!!!








Mark


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I get my license back in a week and I'll probably still use my bike whenever possible! You really get used to it.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zypheri)*

wow man i remember when you and your bro came to my condo and parted out that mk2 gti i had in annandale. i love you guys. 
hey where did the red gti go ?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_wow man i remember when you and your bro came to my condo and parted out that mk2 gti i had in annandale. i love you guys. 
hey where did the red gti go ?

HOLY MOLY DUDE








that was a few years back, i remember that trek, i got so lost on the way home for like 2 hours (im horrible with directions and mapquest sucked) we picked up thoes parts for my brothers first car when he was 15, an 85 jetta coupe, its also where the ABA i had in this cabby came from. (we had plans to build this negaro blue, ABA'd up, MK2coupe a few years ago but due to no floors in the car, we scrapped it, i took the ABA and it went into the cabby and now its back in my brothers hands, lil history lesson for yall who dident know) anyway, the GTI was recently sold to my brothers friend (i more or less gave it to him for his 17th birthday, then he sold it about 3 months ago) he now has a Rabbit. Negaro blue, and my old, which was his old, but now his, ABA.
what a story.
yeah man, parting your car was awesome, i still have a box of plastics i took from your dash/random switches, i will be using them on my Mk2 RHD Dash that will be in this car cause thier in better shape then the ones i got with the clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

woah..........how come you butchered out so much of that firewall man?
you don't have to do that on a mk1 cabriolet....they come "pre punched" on both sides for everything....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_woah..........how come you butchered out so much of that firewall man?
you don't have to do that on a mk1 cabriolet....they come "pre punched" on both sides for everything....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im not even done cutting the rest of it out lol
Im going to run a completely flat fire wall, with a 90 Deg. Bend on top and have that be completely flat as well (You know, that huge hole where the heatercore was etc etc...) It will save time smoothing 1008998 different little holes and look WAY cleaner when finished.
The only holes in the fire wall i plan on having are for the Brake set-up, the throttle cable, and the one where the steering colum is going to run through.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

sweet. did you ever get a pvw or eurotuner shoot ? when you guys left and told me about your builds i was sure you would get a shoot for the mk2 gti or that cabby!! ya i took a break for a bit and now im back into it again. i picked up a super clean mk3 jetta that i tinkered with a little. its my daily driver. so what are you going to do with that cabby ?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_sweet. did you ever get a pvw or eurotuner shoot ? when you guys left and told me about your builds i was sure you would get a shoot for the mk2 gti or that cabby!! ya i took a break for a bit and now im back into it again. i picked up a super clean mk3 jetta that i tinkered with a little. its my daily driver. so what are you going to do with that cabby ? 

nope, no coverage at all. at the time i thought the GTI had what it took to get something, but i just gave up on it, and it was a Mk2, nothing really ground-breaking hasent been done a million times over allready with them so breaking the mold is really breaking the mold, ya know? I picked up this cabby as a Daily throughout the final stages of the GTI, but when i gave it to my bro after he scrapped the jetta, this cabby became my new obsession. Nobody was doing really anything crazy here in the states with em, and the ones that were nuts at the time were far and few, so i figured nows my shot to make my mark on the Cabriolet world and build a car that can not only perform on a track with consistant, reliabul power, but be able to pull up to a show and have everything you would expect a car in the Top Dawg Compition at H20 to have (shaved bay, rediculious amounts of motor work, something extaordinary with the interior, and a car that overall shows that the owner of the car not only went great lengths to gather parts from all over the country/world to be unique but also has the ability to put the car together themselves AND be able to drive on/off the track knowing that the car can and will outperform most of the other cars out there.)
see, when you guys see this car finished, sure its going to have a completely smoothed bay, ITB's, a Motorsport shifter, and literally 100% new parts everywhere (just a few hints...







) and altho that is appealing to the eye, i look at it as building a track car, but doing it with perfection in mind, so the overall outcome of the car, astetically, is perfect.
when this cars finished im not doing it for the magazine coverage (who needs mag coverage when you have a 50+ page long build thread with over 133,000 views anyway, i think thats awesome right there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) im doing it for myself, nows my shot to build, in my eyes, the perfect car, i feel im more then capabul of pulling it off and im going for it.








Mark


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

mark. man you get me pumped up. good for you !! hows the music world going ? dam i have to come down one night and check this out. im sure i could find somthing for you to paint and fab to my car... talk to you soon. ill be watching. and i want to see this rabbit turbo that your bro is rocking.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*

I have to say not many people go through so many changes in one car and keeping stepping up a gear each time. Good for you man. This will be one sick cab once completed. 
RHD mk1 in USA.... nice.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (madone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_mark. man you get me pumped up. good for you !! hows the music world going ? dam i have to come down one night and check this out. im sure i could find somthing for you to paint and fab to my car... talk to you soon. ill be watching. and i want to see this rabbit turbo that your bro is rocking.

Thanks man, and the music thing is going good, im leaving for a month long east coast tour in the beginning of August (myspace.com/canonlaw check it!!!!) And yeah man, we deff gotta meet up!

_Quote, originally posted by *madone* »_I have to say not many people go through so many changes in one car and keeping stepping up a gear each time. Good for you man. This will be one sick cab once completed. 
RHD mk1 in USA.... nice. 


Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__________________________________________________________________

7/7/08 I finally feel like im not working backwards.









making the mounts smooth

















Oh whats this? the dash is in...








i guess so...







( this ones for you Goosler)
































word, page 52, HOLLA








Mark


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

love the car seat


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_love the car seat
















i couldent wait, and i dident have any seats around, it was awesome, i pretended i was driving it for like 30 minutes making fake exhaust sounds with my mouth like i was walking through the halls of highschool all over again lol


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

are you keeping this little girl white may i ask ? and when you say track do you mean 1/4 mile or scaa. (road coarse ) ?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_are you keeping this little girl white may i ask ? and when you say track do you mean 1/4 mile or scaa. (road coarse ) ? 

yep, im keeping it white, and no 1/4 for me, sure ide love to take it down the 1320 one day, but i like turning my steering wheel at high speeds better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyway...
my 1.8T Fuel Rail came today...








And the couplers for the lower intake mani to the GSXR 1000's came








more tomorow
mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

dave fas a sweet mk2 gli with carbs just sitting at his shop. he was selling it or what ever but those carbs rock. i would agree with the the 1/4mile stament. i always wanted to hit a road coarse. 
bump keep this post alive !!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_
bump keep this post alive !!!!! 


i know, whats going on, nobody posts anymore? 400 views in 2 days and 1 reply?








i dont care, check it out...
These little guys came in the mail today...








...to make sure nothing dirty goes thru these
































Mark


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

car porn.... love it....


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (madone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madone* »_car porn.... love it.... 

this is just the beginning, i go pick up my B3 Passat Donor Car tommarow for a few things i need (tranny, harness, lower mani, few do-dads lol, figure ide buy the entire car so i can see how the 16V is put together originally and then go from there) once i get the donor then i can really start to get things going, i can build my harness all clean and then all thats left to do is put a fire wall in the car, throw the motor in, fire it, and get pulled over everywhere i go! holla!


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

ooks like it is going to be a screamer indeed. oh i love it !! what size cams ?


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

i think you shoudl just ship it to NLS and let them do the werk







that way you'll get it done within this century








PS: what's good mark i was hoping you're doing the ITBs on the xflow adn was going to tel yo to do a write up, and then i looked at the previous pages and notices you got a 16v


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2NR)*

NLS.......LOL i dont think so. this is marky marky here son. he doesnt need NLS. hes building a screamer motor. 16v with carbs son. come on. sweetness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_NLS.......LOL i dont think so. this is marky marky here son. he doesnt need NLS. hes building a screamer motor. 16v with *itb's* son. come on. sweetness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








NLS is infact the place to go for all of your ITB needs these days cause Josh has proven 5983 times over that he is more then capabul of building some of the most ridiculous set-ups on the eascoast, and altho i will probly get in touch with him in a month or to with a handfull of questions, i want to do it mostly loner. ive been spending every night on MS forums, on here searching/learning and picking up pointers on getting this going on my own because even tho it will take me months longer, ide rather figure it out myself then drop it off somewhere, then get my car back and be confused to all hell on how everything works.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_
PS: what's good mark i was hoping you're doing the ITBs on the xflow adn was going to tel yo to do a write up, and then i looked at the previous pages and notices you got a 16v

yoyo man, i was just thinking about your old Golf a few days ago







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i actually sold the ABA to my little brother for his Rabbit (he sold the Mk2, i know, i cant believe it ither) and he strapped on a turbo (ive been meaning to take pics and start a thread for him but im too lazy). I will definativly do a write up on this 16V set-up even tho theres hundreds of threads to use as a guide in the archived that ive been using, but just to make it easier, ill do it at the end.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

fyi i dont no nls i wasnt talking down on them.


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

lol this thread gets me through my week lol


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*

Oh, yes.... I am subscribed to this thread...
I am new to the cabby forum but not to vortex. 
I have been considering building a DSP Golf/Rocco/Rado. This thread has made me realize just how many parts are avail at rock bottom prices compared to the R32. 
I love what your doing to the Dubbs...


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (r32autoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32autoxer* »_
This thread has made me realize just how many parts are avail at rock bottom prices compared to the R32. 









i dont know about that, i could have most likely bought a new R32 by now with the loot ive dropped into this thing


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

anyway, i bought another car.
1990 Passat. 100% original and unmolested.
9a 2l 16V.
Bought it as a parts car, even tho it runs perfectly fine. (well it did befor the plug wires were pulled out along with the battery lol)








im going to use it as a guide, ill pull the motor and the harness and use it for the parts i still need to get my 16V good to go. everything else ill sell off and then scrap the shell














ill most likely keep the motor on the side tho, i have another trans kickin in my garage ill bolt up to it and when i get my new car in October (my jeeps lease is up) im going to find a beater mk1 and throw the 16V in it for a daily driver







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































kinda hate to tear it apart, but, gotta do what cha gotta do.
quite the steal (if i told you guys what i got it for youd poop your pantaloons)
Mark


_Modified by dubbinandlovin returns at 4:01 PM 7-12-2008_


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

UPdates??????


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (irockamk2gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irockamk2gli* »_UPdates??????

what he said


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

not gonna lie i was pretty dissapointed not to see you at waterfest this year... but then again i didnt look at this thread in months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to one of my favorite cabbys... lets see if i get my car back on the road before you


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (n0izepollution)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0izepollution* »_not gonna lie i was pretty dissapointed not to see you at waterfest this year... but then again i didnt look at this thread in months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to one of my favorite cabbys... lets see if i get my car back on the road before you









yeah man, i dident even make waterfest without my car, had mandatory work







but, WHATTTTTTTTT your cars apart again?








i wanted to get this done befor H20, but, since im leaving in a couple weeks to go on tour again with my band, im going to lose a month of time i could have spent on the car and a months worth of money i have to spend on gas/keeping myself alive on the road








hopefully, i make anyshow with this thing befor the season ends, like Fall SNG or something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
updates, sometime this week, ive been tearing apart the passat mostly, and im almost finised up with my ITB's








mark


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinandlovin returns)*

up


----------



## RO'Hern (Dec 20, 2007)

up up


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (RO'Hern)*

any updates?? hopefully your hard at work...........


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

DUBBINandLOVIN,
15x7.5 konigs with what size tires? brand of tires? and what size offset are wheels??


----------



## seanrmz (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

this is my small project.








































now got some fresh paint now the 1.8t.















i know the drop is on it,s way with a k04 kit.


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

I like that man clean looking swap but you need to lower it lol


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (DeepBlackB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeepBlackB6* »_DUBBINandLOVIN,
15x7.5 konigs with what size tires? brand of tires? and what size offset are wheels??


15x7.5 with 195-45-15's (toyo t1-r) and i dont remember off hand the off set








And nothing new really going down, cause ive been layin low with "other things"








another thread comming soon!


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (dubbinandlovin returns)*

Dang kid, I hear you will be in Maine soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (JtKVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JtKVento* »_Dang kid, I hear you will be in Maine soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i will, i will.
i plan on stopping by to say whats up too








i need a new daily so... you know how it goes


----------



## RO'Hern (Dec 20, 2007)

damn its been to long...to the top


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (RO'Hern)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RO’Hern* »_damn its been to long...to the top

im sorry, i havent been working on it, updates with-in the week tho, i promise!!!!


----------



## ImBroke (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: I think its time for a Motorsport Inspired Cabriolet build-up dont you? (dubbinandlovin returns)*

A daily......sure. You'll prolly start modding the new ride when you come to pick it up


----------



## RO'Hern (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_
im sorry, i havent been working on it, updates with-in the week tho, i promise!!!!
<3


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (RO'Hern)*

Don't loose hope man. Your doing good.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_Don't loose hope man. Your doing good.

no hope lost! i wanted to have this car done for H20 this year, but going on tour, buying another cabby blah blah blah prevented me from doing so.
i got the entire winter now to get this thing together, and perfect.
sometime over this weekend ill post up some pics of what ive been up to...


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

what happend to the fox?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mk2allday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2allday* »_what happend to the fox?

got an amazing offer on it and got rid of it STAT


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinandlovin returns* »_got an amazing offer on it and got rid of it STAT










i know that feeling!








Hi Mark!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2008)

That's alot of work. 
Good Luck to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve188 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Man Mark the cabrio has had a lot of work since the last time i saw it in your driveway. Can't wait to see it parked there again. But your new Cabrio is pretty sweet too. And i don't know if you still do but if you still have that Passat i want that steering wheel SOO BAD!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steve188)*

the new garage lol








its got decent room. keeps everything dry, 24hr access, free (in my grandmas drive way lol, she loves it).








after H20 im going to go pick up a welder of my own, and throw a fire wall in it, do some little work in the bay, paint it, and actually get somewhere

latatatatata


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

You better get to work quick. It's going to get cold soon! For some reason I have a mental image of that thing blowing away in a storm.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_You better get to work quick. It's going to get cold soon! For some reason I have a mental image of that thing blowing away in a storm.










lol, with my luck, it proboley will.
since its on cement theres nothing really holding it down, i gotta get some cinter blocks and tie it down just to be safe


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

hahaha, your garage is bad ass bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd actually prefer your shop over mine since I'm sharing mine with all of my dads old ass tractors and sh!t... oh well, keep on dubbin right?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_hahaha, your garage is bad ass bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd actually prefer your shop over mine since I'm sharing mine with all of my dads old ass tractors and sh!t... oh well, keep on dubbin right?









DUDE! i was just thinking about you the other day!!!
how goes it man!?


----------



## VWlumpy (May 16, 2008)

*wow*

wow, i just spent the last three hours reading this thread and i must say you are doing one hell of a job mark. your cabby is looks amazing and props for not letting the haters get to you, especially about the pink belts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with all that you have changed/removed/replaced, you probably have enough spare parts to build up another cabby.
i am just starting my cabby project and wish i had nearly the funds (blame it on wife and bills







) to throw at my car that you have, i should just start selling drugs to the neighborhood kids to fund my ride








keep up the amazing work







(you should be old enough now to enjoy that)


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: wow (VWlumpy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWlumpy* »_wow, i just spent the last three hours reading this thread and i must say you are doing one hell of a job mark. your cabby is looks amazing and props for not letting the haters get to you, especially about the pink belts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with all that you have changed/removed/replaced, you probably have enough spare parts to build up another cabby.
i am just starting my cabby project and wish i had nearly the funds (blame it on wife and bills







) to throw at my car that you have, i should just start selling drugs to the neighborhood kids to fund my ride








keep up the amazing work







(you should be old enough now to enjoy that)

thanks man, and yes, i can enjoy beer now cause i turned 21 about 5 months ago







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i funded this car with a close to minimum wage job, and while in school. its amazing how much more work you can get done when you do most of it yourself








and i do actually have enough spare parts to build another cabby... so i started to LOL (build thread in the sig)
thanks again man!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: wow (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

Check it out, got my old user name back kinda....

DUBBINandLOVIN was officailly banned for good so i had to settle for this lol...
so this gets a bump just cause i want to see what the creator next to last poster looks like


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: wow (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should have gone with McLOVINandDUBBIN


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: wow (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should have gone with McLOVINandDUBBIN










LMAO
dammit, i cant belive i dident think of that... o well


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: wow (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

It was good to meet you, man. The red car is pretty nice, but finish the white one! I need to get cracking on mine. Once the bay is painted and it's back in my garage progress should pick back up!


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: wow (YJSAABMAN)*

Get to work!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: wow (diceman469)*









pic for inspiration......2 rhd cabby's at the coolwater cruise would have been awesome.....I can't even describe everyones reaction when I turned the corner in the parking lot.....you coulda heard a pin drop.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: wow (goosler)*

nick posted these two shots.....kinda splains it...


----------



## boostin05blacksti (Oct 31, 2008)

mark, just read everything...and all i can say is sick ..sick..build top notch...i just got a 92 caddy for free and am looking to make it my daily..i also have an 05 Sti...you make me love this little car even more..keep up the good work..and if you need a hand im from jersey..let me know..Steven


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: wow (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

hey mark,
i'm from south jersey and getting ready to start a rhd switch too thanks to some help from pat (goosler). soon there will be three rhd cabbys in jersey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cya round








-zac


----------



## 448dubs (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: wow (VWeisgerber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeisgerber* »_hey mark,
i'm from south jersey and getting ready to start a rhd switch too thanks to some help from pat (goosler). soon there will be three rhd cabbys in jersey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cya round








-zac 

hell yes.
please somebody buy my red cabby so i can have funds to drop on this thing and get back in the game.
so close, i just need suspension, wheels, wiring throught the entire car and lots of metal work in the engine bay LMFAO

edit: im on my brothers user name o well








cause i was looking at old pics and miss it

_Modified by 448dubs at 9:15 PM 11-17-2008_


_Modified by 448dubs at 9:16 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: wow (448dubs)*

Are we there yet?


----------



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: wow (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

this thread is so incredibly inspirational.
i just wish i had money to actually start stuff on my 92.
damn


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: wow (fuhkingeh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RO'Hern (Dec 20, 2007)

...bump...


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

mark come on we need our fix


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

Temperature has been below freezing for the past few weeks. Considering he is working out of a tent at the moment I wouldn't expect too much progress until the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

good point


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

im just stocking up on parts till i get a decintly warm day im stuck with no garage


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_Temperature has been below freezing for the past few weeks. Considering he is working out of a tent at the moment I wouldn't expect too much progress until the weather warms up a bit.









its going to be colder now since the 50PMH winds knocked my ****ing tent down this morning!!!









moer updates later... i moved out, got my own place, things are dope, updates later <33333333333333333








markj


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

You gonna make it to MK1 Madness this year? there were only a handfull of Cabbys last year.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*

i cant wait for mk1 madness. hopefully my vr swap will be done


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

DUDE!!! i live down in south jersey and luckily i used sheet metal screws and screwed all the pipes together. it still moved 5 feet down my driveway. so i drilled down and anchored it to the concrete. its not going anywhere now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it could get hit by my dads truck and its not going anywhere








-zac


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (VWeisgerber)*

uppppppppppppp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (goosler)*

Progress or fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

dude nice build/ 
what is all needed for the right hand drive conversion and where can i get the parts


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (alexgti25)*

Mark man, where you at? How are things coming?
I know how difficult it is to work without an real garage. In Tampa I had to rebuild the top end of my motor at work after hours with a 12v fluorescent light. At least the temperature was tolerable...I can't imagine up here!!


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

mark updates now


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


----------



## trelaras (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

any updates?????


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

someone in jersey get a phone book out, i was promised my mail deliverd by spring and a hook shot on the garden state tolls


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

this i like cutting my veins.. whats the deal with updates?> anything??


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (alexgti25)*

I received a message from him on Friday saying that he had actually been working on the Cabby for a few days since the weather was good.


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

send him a message back telling him to make contact with all of his fans on vortex here, we are all anxious


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

is he still building that carbed monster circle track motor


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (dawgpound)*


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

He says he'll post some updates this weekend.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

so whats up ? hows this cabby coming ?


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_He says he'll post some updates this weekend.

he must have a long work week or something


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

he hasent posed anything in a long long time


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

true dat!


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

so much for posting


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (mk2allday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2allday* »_so much for posting


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (VWeisgerber)*

a whole page of ppl lookung for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i miss this thred


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

Mark, are you on tour again with the band, or what? Ok, I admit, I haven't been on Vortex in months, but dude, your fans here are waiting!!!


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Mark, are you on tour again with the band, or what? Ok, I admit, I haven't been on Vortex in months, but dude, your fans here are waiting!!!

I almost forgot about this thread... Anything new?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Mark says he is gay and will post up soon hahaha


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_Mark says he is gay and will post up soon hahaha

Shouldn't you be over in the Bimmer forums now?


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

hooray for updates!

good to see that this project is still alive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

Yess!
it is, its just, this is like the 4th round of me changing this car up, and this time its the big one, and with PVW's getting sent to my house every month since i was 17, the standard for this thing, in my mind, is wild tooooo wild. I love this car and dont want to throw it together, when im this deep into taking it apart.. ya know?
this has to be the last time i change it up, and the best time. doing it right takes time, know how, and MONEY. hopefully some reall progress goes down within the next month or two as it wont be sitting infront of my grannys looking all decrepid like a piece of junk car.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

dude, good to see you're still around. Thanks for the update, good luck with your house!


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

i too have experienced nags from grandma for having my cabby at her place, and did the same thing you did, moved out and got a place with space. 
i've been hooked on this thread since the day i got my car, wich was december '05 and i love everything you've done to it and can relate to you when there's down time. 
persistence, motivation and inspiration come to mind when i read DUBBINandLOVIN.
keep going at it, 'cause we all love cars that never work.

/mushiness


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

<3 thank you guys. no ****. <333456


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

whats up mark. nice tatts bro. look up imortal ink. they do mine. guys are great. u should check them out


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Those tattoos you have on the myspace look great! I'll keep your name in mind when I'm looking to get another in a few months. 
Glad to hear the cabby is back on track too. Always enjoy your updates!


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zypheri)*









yay for flat custom firewalls..
..member me? bought your itb's haha kinda went different route with car haha


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dmitry88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zypheri* »_Those tattoos you have on the myspace look great! I'll keep your name in mind when I'm looking to get another in a few months. 
Glad to hear the cabby is back on track too. Always enjoy your updates!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yay for flat custom firewalls..
..member me? bought your itb's haha kinda went different route with car haha[/QUOTE]
yo man! cars looking good!


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

finally!!


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

.finally. <3


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

new fenders. yesss.








ill be walking around at waterfest tomorow. see you there.
mj


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

a real update???












_Modified by MSTRBD at 9:14 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

Are those the ones GAP sells, Mark? How do they fit? I've already got mine welded up and one filled over top, but just wondering what you get for $95.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOVINandDUBBIN* »_
ill be walking around at waterfest tomorow. see you there.
mj










liar!







even Kev was there and he told me he's keeping the Cabby and will soon start work on the engine swap!
your facebook status says you've got the next 4 days off. get to work on the Cabby!!!


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

Good to see you're back with us, Mark
Are you going to be at MK1Madness?


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_
liar!







even Kev was there and he told me he's keeping the Cabby and will soon start work on the engine swap!
your facebook status says you've got the next 4 days off. get to work on the Cabby!!!









lol the man is right lets go Marky!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

hah mark gave me my first tat today. we were talking about the 15g cabby that sits in a driveway lol get this done so it can roll hard agian mark. p.s. he does sickk work hit'em up


_Modified by newbluevw at 12:09 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## WeeMan_01Cabrio (Jul 22, 2009)

55 FUGGIN pages.... of AWESOMENESS... and HOLLA. 
great ongoing build. im a 3.5 red headed basterd owner, but gonna attempt a unique build myself. it was inspriring reading about an inspired build... lol. and im def with you on the mind changing ive noticed... My old Scion (my first baby) went through 6 sound systems, 5 sets of rims, and two body kits. kept changing stuff up before the car shows... turned into a bad addiction. but alot of fun. not looking forward to the changes im gonna have to do to my cabrio. 
keep up the great work, and awesome Cab!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (WeeMan_01Cabrio)*

thanks guys, and H20 is comming up...
i think i might be rolling up in another cabby again..not this one, or the red one (which i sold if you guys dident know)
(lease on my jeep is up, time to buy a mk3! ive been saving for this !!!!!)

anyways, i will be ordering some parts for this now that i dont have to pay carpayments on a gas guzzing jeep anymore!! yes!!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

Mark, glad to see an update man...........it's getting lonely on the wrong side......... hahaha
finally got my pig almost done....... a few odds & ends.... I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (goosler)*

nice man, nice.
im setting a deadline for this car, i plan to have it finished by may 2010. ill turn 23 so, it needs to be finished and running by then. 
i cant wait to go to H20. get lots of motivation lookin at all you guys cars that inspire me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOVINandDUBBIN* »_
i cant wait to go to H20. get lots of motivation lookin at all you guys cars that inspire me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

H2O is going to be a good time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

Got some seats...
















Thanks for the pic grandma! (shes excited to see me work on it cause that means she will soon have an open spot in her driveway again LOL)








ohhh man, im getting so pumped. spending time away from the VW for a while was good, now im back in FULL FORCE like i used to be.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mj


_Modified by LOVINandDUBBIN at 7:11 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## WeeMan_01Cabrio (Jul 22, 2009)

YEAH new seats... cant wait to put in my tenzo's... where did you buy your brackets from... im looking for a good price for sliders... but freakin a left nut out here for sliders.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOVINandDUBBIN* »_Got some seats...








ohhh man, im getting so pumped. spending time away from the VW for a while was good, now im back in FULL FORCE like i used to be.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mj


hahah i was supposed to buy those from dave for my jetta lol. i still got the pink belts lmao. come on mark lets get this done u need a hand lmk


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

You did something, woot!! LOL!! Picked up a MK3 daily, myself, though it's not a drop top. Deal was too good to pass up! Keep the faith! I need to get some work done on my car, tomorrow!


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOVINandDUBBIN* »_
ohhh man, im getting so pumped. spending time away from the VW for a while was good, now im back in FULL FORCE like i used to be.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











Yea I felt the same way! Im so pumped for our cars again! Can wait for us to cruise around town in our dumped cabs! LMK if you need a hand with anything


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*

I am now the proud owner of a mk2 jetta coupe . lets get something done mark . hahahah


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

ATTENTION ATTENTION
This friday i will be moving into my georgous new garage in Montclair NJ with my brother. we scored MEAGA GOOD on a SICK garage in a rich neighborhood thanks to craigslist!!!! we went there and took it on the spot cause it was / is too good to be true.
we have 24 hour access to work on our cars and enough room to do anything we want in a completely refinished pad, just in time for winter! yes! (for thoes who dont know, since my brother never updates vortex, he is currently building an 84 Rabbit, 16V on SDS, pics to come on saturday when were all moved in)
This week is exciting, because not only am i bringing my white cabrio there, im bringing my black one there too. o wait, i didnt telly you?
pics this weekend!!!!!!!








mj


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

well.......it's about time......hahaha......congrats on the new pad.....looking forward to the updates!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

looking forward to some updates. pics of the new shop? pics of the 
car(s?)


----------



## shawnysans (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LOVINandDUBBIN* »_Got some seats...
ohhh man, im getting so pumped. spending time away from the VW for a while was good, now im back in FULL FORCE like i used to be.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mj

_Modified by LOVINandDUBBIN at 7:11 PM 9-7-2009_

does this mean that you'll be postin updates all the time like you used to?


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

so does this mean you don't have a Red VR mkII anymore? haha it's been that long since I saw you last... good to see you're still working on the RHD. I was thinking... first one to finish their build has to buy the other beer all night at the next Waterfest! sound like a deal bro?
hope all is well man and keep wrenchin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

Wait, black cabby? Replacement for the Jeep? Had the red one, sold that, got the Jeep, sodl that, now another Cabby? Just finished the freaking RHD!! At least your build doesn't make me feel nearly as bad about how long mine has taken!


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_Mark, glad to see an update man...........it's getting lonely on the wrong side......... hahaha
finally got my pig almost done....... a few odds & ends.... I'm pretty satisfied.

















LOVE THIS CAR!!!


----------



## Thehatta (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (LOVINandDUBBIN)*

...i just got so board at work i acctually went through and read this entire uhhh post...and all i can say is your more spontainious about your car than i am







oh and that i want your hood back when it was a checkerboard....im going to attempt to pull one off but...we will see how that works out








eather way gl this winter....i know i will be outside working on my 89 wolfsburg


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Thehatta)*

bumps for you


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2208719 goodbye my love


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

:wave: 

i havent posted in here in years, and feel kinda bad i fell off...altho i lurk constnatly... 
ive been busy with this car lately and am really excited to post pictures, which i will do tomorrow, i have not posted anypictures as this work has just started a few months ago after a 3 year wait. 

this car spent 3 years wrapped up in carcovers outside... the last 6 months i spent collecting parts, parts ive wanted for years, the kind of parts i never had the $ for ya know? but now things are different, im grown up, and back in the game hard as hell (i took a hiatus and worked on my mk3 neglecting my mk1, altho i will have the mk3 at etown next week for show n go if any of my old homies are going :thumbup 

updates tomrrow, this car will be driving before H20.. im excited to be back in here... 

mj


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...Rare-VW-Camper-rescued-from-watery-grave.html


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

first update in 3 years: 

Took the right hand drive dash out of the car (cause im welding in the flat firewall) so i cleaned it up and threw in the gauge cluster :thumbup: 










im going to run floor mounted pedals, manual brakes...got the Gas and Brakes so far from Empi:thumbup: 








http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/redface.gif 










Also have all white 15x8 BBS Rms with Gold Spikes and Red center caps  and stretched Toyos, new control arms and all that jazz, new Column for the manual RHD steering rack i got (not pictured), some coils, a bunch of other stuff and every single nut and bolt for the front and rear part of the car new from VW  



















and a foresight for what under the hood will have.. 









Ill post pics of the motor and the rest of the goodies when its not dark outside (probly tomorrow) 

feels good to be back, real good.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome back! 

opcorn:


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks mark! are you going to show n go this sunday? ill be there in the mk3 cabby:thumbup:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

I might be heading down but I won't be showing. I've been super busy so the Cabby is still hibernating.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice to see you are back in the game with this one. I thought that this turned into one of those projects that never sees the road again. Keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks homie :thumbup: 

i got a sweet upturn e brake w/ 2 master's fully polished from Empi, this sits super tall and is has brake proportioning built right into it. ive never seen anyone else with one ever and its going to look so nasty comming off the floor 

also got an old Rapid 8v Valve cover to add to my collection, it wont be going on the car tho, just my wall, its not nearly as close to as rare as the one ill post in about a week thats going on the car... just figured ide post my score from the showngo swap meet ill post pics of the motor and seats and steeringwheel and the rest of the **** i have piled up that i didnt post yet when i have some time, as well as progress pics of the actual car:thumbup: 




















more to come this week..


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

WOW, I was just reading back to the beginning of the thread, 55 pages ago.  It's hard to believe I've known you and Kevin since 2005. This car has gone through so many transformations since then. Finish it and it will truly be an icon on the MK1 scene. :thumbup: 

opcorn:


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah man its crazy how long its been! ive been a member since 03 (my last name got banned haha) and every time i think ive almost been on here for 10 years im like  

mark wait till you see what i have in store i scored sooo many rare goodies for this car and just got a new camra so now i can post em all !!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

got a NOS Claude's Buggies Valve cover, never mounted, from a fellow texter :thumbup: (the rapid one wasnt rare enough) im super stoked on this :thumbup: (for the noobs, Claude's Buggies is now known as CB Performance, mainly a aircooled supplier now, back then they used to make highend vw motorsport parts for the 1.8 8v / mk1... they nolonger make these parts and any remaining pieces are highly sought after in the old mk1 community, in my quest to have rare parts, and being as this car is getting a fully built 1.8, CB parts are a must...) 



























but, thats not the only Claude's Buggies part i sourced... 20 some years ago they also made intake manifolds to run dual single carbs, these intake manifolds are 6 million times more rare then the already super rare valve covers... i happened to find one in Nevada... 



















To go with that Mani i got 2 Dellorto FRD 34B's... with custom adapters 

















:heart: 
















my buddy buzz 










up next- Eurospec Head. 

updates super soon:wave:


----------



## Jpfegley (Mar 30, 2012)

Cant wait to see this one finished!! 

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

How are those going to fit under your hood?


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

man, how i missed this thred :heart:


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks guys, and they wont fit under the hood


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

soooooo glad this is still alive!!


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rad build man good word


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks guys, its cool to see old homies still post :thumbup: 

theres alot of stuff i still havent posted that i have in my garage (ive been planning my attack for the last 3 years, now that im up on funds/life im going for the kill with this car) 

so, since none of the pics in the first 55 pages of this thread work, im going to post some of my favorite pics of this car taken 2 months before i tore it down to its shell in 2008 for all the new cabby heads watchin this thread.... every piece was carefully saved from the tear down and now im putting it back together better, the wack **** was replaced with the rarest of rare and even if it wasent broke, im fixing it. after all, i did set out 7 years ago to build a pure motor sport cabby, and i also set out to build one of the best on the east coast. this car was, in my eyes, awesome in 2008, and i took it as far as i could on funds. i always wanted a floor mount pedal setup and a motorsport shifter with wide BBS's and leather recaros and a RHD dash but i simply couldent afford it being i was young and my job sucked and my band was on tour, so i tore it down before i turned 21 because i knew i had to start all over to build it better the second time around. 3 years passed, now im 24.... i ****ing love my job and funds are great, and i got everything i always wanted and way more, i even built a mk3 vr cabby in the time i took off planning this car out and i even bought back my old mk2 VR off the kid who i sold it to 5 years ago. i could talk for hours but....long story short...im doing great now, and i have my own 4 car garage with the MK1/2 and 3 in it. and a workstation. i spent 3 years plotting this project out in my head, and the last 5 months ordering parts and sourcing rare ones... like i said, im going for the kill with this one. top dog status. 

anyway, heres some pics from 2008 so you dont have to sift threw the whole thread to find pics if your new here... the only thing that will be different on the outside will be the BBS's and carbs stick out of the hood, and he checkers wont be there, everything else will be exactly the same. 


























PS- if your in New Jersey and want to get tattooed...im at your service:wave: 










www.holeintheskytattoos.com :thumbup: 

mj


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

What's the status Bro Montana?? Is it up and running?? All I know is first person to get their project running wins a case of beer at the next Waterfest! I'm at ETA 4 weeks... 

Hope you're doing well man!


----------

